# Ferries, Ferries, and still more Ferries



## railiner

Can't beat the still free Staten Island Ferry...a great ride across Upper New York Bay.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

railiner said:


> Can't beat the still free Staten Island Ferry...a great ride across Upper New York Bay.....


Yes, yes, a much better deal that the $6 Express Bus that takes a detour through Brooklyn.


----------



## AlanB

railiner said:


> Can't beat the still free Staten Island Ferry...a great ride across Upper New York Bay.....


It's the poor man's tour of the Statue of Liberty. Great views, even though you can't get right up next to the base of the statue.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

AlanB said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat the still free Staten Island Ferry...a great ride across Upper New York Bay.....
> 
> 
> 
> It's the poor man's tour of the Statue of Liberty. Great views, even though you can't get right up next to the base of the statue.
Click to expand...

Still seems to be an useful transport option to get to Staten Island. Otherwise there's the R to Bay Ridge plus S79 SBS. Or the really expensive express bus.


----------



## Texan Eagle

AlanB said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat the still free Staten Island Ferry...a great ride across Upper New York Bay.....
> 
> 
> 
> It's the poor man's tour of the Statue of Liberty. Great views, even though you can't get right up next to the base of the statue.
Click to expand...

Call me poor man, but every time I have been to NYC, or taken friends or family to NYC, I have always done Staten Island Ferry roundtrip instead of actually paying to go to Statue of Liberty. Nice views for free, and on any trip, especially in evenings, there are always a whole bunch of people who are doing the joyride roundtrip who run out the doors at Staten Island to line up on the other side to take the ferry back. Fun times


----------



## Bob Dylan

The Staten Island Ferry is the best travel Deal in North America! Its great to take the Ferry to the Island, have a Hot Dog or Pizza while looking @ Manhattan across the Water on a Sunny Day, then take the ride Back! When you leave the Terminal the Knock Off Designer Salesmen will be waiting to Sell you Fake Designer Purses etc. @ Medium to High Prices! Buyer Beware! :giggle:


----------



## RRUserious

Doubt I'll ever spend a day in New York. But I love ferries, so that'd be high on my list if I did visit.


----------



## railiner

I especially like to ride the ferry departures that will give a good view of cruise ships sailing away from Manhattan, Brooklyn, and Bayonne.....a nice treat.


----------



## Bob Dylan

RRUserious said:


> Doubt I'll ever spend a day in New York. But I love ferries, so that'd be high on my list if I did visit.


I like Ferries also! :wub: New Orleans has the Free Algiers Ferry across the Mississippi River and Seattle has Ferries (you Pay to ride these) to various Places including Victoria in Canada and Alaska! I especially like to ride the Bambridge(sp???) Island Ferry to have Lunch on the Island as a Day Trip!

The Bay Area also has lots of Ferries as I'm sure you know!


----------



## RRUserious

The ones I've ridden the most are in Puget Sound.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

RRUserious said:


> The ones I've ridden the most are in Puget Sound.


I've ridden those, too! Pretty nice, I would like to try out the Alaska Marine Highway.

Somehow a thread about a crashed 737 turned into a thread about ferries.....oh, AU!


----------



## NW cannonball

Swadian Hardcore said:


> RRUserious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I've ridden the most are in Puget Sound.
> 
> 
> 
> I've ridden those, too! Pretty nice, I would like to try out the Alaska Marine Highway.
> 
> Somehow a thread about a crashed 737 turned into a thread about ferries.....oh, AU!
Click to expand...

Is there some way to create a "branch" thread that would preserve the good postings when a thread diverges like this - to preserve to very useful history of postings but kind of restart with a new title?

Anyhow, I totally agree that the Staten Island ferry is a super good deal. And the Washington State Ferries are super cool. New Orleans, sorry not been there yet.


----------



## jis

The Algiers Ferry in New Orleans is kind of neat. A short ride with great views.


----------



## RRUserious

It may be a bit more than a "ferry" but anyone go from England to Ireland by sea?


----------



## Bob Dylan

RRUserious said:


> It may be a bit more than a "ferry" but anyone go from England to Ireland by sea?


 Great idea! Ive gone in the opposite direction to France on a Ferry, I would like to ride the Chunnell Train if I ever go back to England! Right now Regional Flights in Europe are really cheap, less than Ferries and Trains, so I'm wondering if eventually the Passenger Ferries will end up going away??


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> The Algiers Ferry in New Orleans is kind of neat. A short ride with great views.


Great (and not so Great) minds think alike!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Bucket list item for me is to take the Cape May-Lewes ferry from Lewes, leaving my car in Lewes, explore Cape May then back to Lewes.


----------



## RRUserious

I and my family rode the ferry from Nova Scotia to Bar Harbor Maine.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

On my bucket list is the ferry from Dana Point, CA to Santa Catalina Island, maybe next year as I don't think they will be doing it in November and if they are, maybe I will take it then.


----------



## xyzzy

North Carolina has the second largest state-owned ferry system in the country. 24 vessels for the 7 regular routes. Longest one-way run is 2.5 hours.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

We went to Prince Edward Island a couple of weeks ago. Going over, we were on the Confederation and met the Holiday Island mid-way across.












Coming back, we were on the Holiday Island.......meeting the Confederation......with a nice sunset!


----------



## NS VIA Fan




----------



## CHamilton

An easy train to ferry connection is the summer ferry from Port Kent, NY (Adirondack) to Burlington, VT. The ferry is only a hundred yards or so from the train.


----------



## RRUserious

NS VIA Fan said:


> We went to Prince Edward Island a couple of weeks ago. Going over, we were on the Confederation and met the Holiday Island mid-way across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming back, we were on the Holiday Island.......meeting the Confederation......with a nice sunset!


Never been on that boat, but my family all went out to P.E.I. Anne of GG fans.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

jimhudson said:


> RRUserious said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be a bit more than a "ferry" but anyone go from England to Ireland by sea?
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea! Ive gone in the opposite direction to France on a Ferry, I would like to ride the Chunnell Train if I ever go back to England! Right now Regional Flights in Europe are really cheap, less than Ferries and Trains, so I'm wondering if eventually the Passenger Ferries will end up going away??
Click to expand...

Why are they so cheap? Do they use an RJ or a real narrowbody? I guess the phenomenon of trains mores expensive than planes has been teleported to Europe as well. Don't understand about the ferries, I'm sure those boats are very efficient.



xyzzy said:


> North Carolina has the second largest state-owned ferry system in the country. 24 vessels for the 7 regular routes. Longest one-way run is 2.5 hours.


That's sure a lot! Do they traverse rivers, bays, or what? I never realized NC had so much.



June the Coach Rider said:


> On my bucket list is the ferry from Dana Point, CA to Santa Catalina Island, maybe next year as I don't think they will be doing it in November and if they are, maybe I will take it then.


Maybe I'll try that out the next time I get to LA.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

CHamilton said:


> An easy train to ferry connection is the summer ferry from Port Kent, NY (Adirondack) to Burlington, VT. The ferry is only a hundred yards or so from the train.


I tried to check the fair for the Adirondack for next June and Amtrak.com says they do not have trains running from NYP to PRK on that date. Is the Adirondack being discontinued before next summer?


----------



## PRR 60

June the Coach Rider said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> An easy train to ferry connection is the summer ferry from Port Kent, NY (Adirondack) to Burlington, VT. The ferry is only a hundred yards or so from the train.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to check the fair for the Adirondack for next June and Amtrak.com says they do not have trains running from NYP to PRK on that date. Is the Adirondack being discontinued before next summer?
Click to expand...

The Port Kent stop is seasonal and coordinates with the ferry service. It is possible that Amtrak has not confirmed the dates for next summer's ferry operation and has not loaded the Port Kent stop into the system. If you check service to Plattsburgh, you'll see that the train is operating.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

PRR 60 said:


> June the Coach Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> An easy train to ferry connection is the summer ferry from Port Kent, NY (Adirondack) to Burlington, VT. The ferry is only a hundred yards or so from the train.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to check the fair for the Adirondack for next June and Amtrak.com says they do not have trains running from NYP to PRK on that date. Is the Adirondack being discontinued before next summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Port Kent stop is seasonal and coordinates with the ferry service. It is possible that Amtrak has not confirmed the dates for next summer's ferry operation and has not loaded the Port Kent stop into the system. If you check service to Plattsburgh, you'll see that the train is operating.
Click to expand...

OK, thanks I will just wait and plan it later. I may even add the Plattsburg-Grand Isle ferry to my November trip. I would love to travel on the lake in the cold weather. Yes I am crazy.


----------



## guest

xyzzy said:


> North Carolina has the second largest state-owned ferry system in the country. 24 vessels for the 7 regular routes. Longest one-way run is 2.5 hours.


And all free!


----------



## xyzzy

guest said:


> xyzzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Carolina has the second largest state-owned ferry system in the country. 24 vessels for the 7 regular routes. Longest one-way run is 2.5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> And all free!
Click to expand...

Nope. Three are toll, and four are free. To answer a previous question, three cross rivers, three connect the Outer Banks to the mainland, and one connects the Outer Banks.


----------



## rrdude

AmtrakBlue said:


> Bucket list item for me is to take the Cape May-Lewes ferry from Lewes, leaving my car in Lewes, explore Cape May then back to Lewes.


Any fan of ferries shud DEF have the S.S. Badger on their "bucket list"

1) Still COAL-FIRED

2) RR heritage

3) 4+ hour trip X a great lake (can't see shore for hous)

4) Great crew

5) Historic boat

6) Pretty nice lakeshore ports of origin (Michigan nicer of the two)

7) Can camp out on lounge chair on bow

8) Cabins ava for night trips (flat bed still nice, or if you have little kids)

9) Food & Bev ava on board

9-A) JUST DO IT!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Well, considering Lewes is about 2-2-1/2 hrs from me and I haven't done that one in the 40+ years I've lived on DE, The Badger will just have to wait. :giggle:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

June the Coach Rider said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June the Coach Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> An easy train to ferry connection is the summer ferry from Port Kent, NY (Adirondack) to Burlington, VT. The ferry is only a hundred yards or so from the train.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to check the fair for the Adirondack for next June and Amtrak.com says they do not have trains running from NYP to PRK on that date. Is the Adirondack being discontinued before next summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Port Kent stop is seasonal and coordinates with the ferry service. It is possible that Amtrak has not confirmed the dates for next summer's ferry operation and has not loaded the Port Kent stop into the system. If you check service to Plattsburgh, you'll see that the train is operating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, thanks I will just wait and plan it later. I may even add the Plattsburg-Grand Isle ferry to my November trip. I would love to travel on the lake in the cold weather. Yes I am crazy.
Click to expand...

I think that ferry does not run in the winter. The lake freezes up and the ferry would get stuck.

If you're really cary about the cold, maybe VIA Rail's Hudson Bay up to Churchill will give you a thrill.



xyzzy said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyzzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Carolina has the second largest state-owned ferry system in the country. 24 vessels for the 7 regular routes. Longest one-way run is 2.5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> And all free!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Three are toll, and four are free. To answer a previous question, three cross rivers, three connect the Outer Banks to the mainland, and one connects the Outer Banks.
Click to expand...

Thanks. It would have been pretty foolish to run a 2.5 hour ferry with no fares. I bet a lot of people ride that one for fun more than actual transport.



rrdude said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucket list item for me is to take the Cape May-Lewes ferry from Lewes, leaving my car in Lewes, explore Cape May then back to Lewes.
> 
> 
> 
> Any fan of ferries shud DEF have the S.S. Badger on their "bucket list"
> 
> 1) Still COAL-FIRED
> 
> 2) RR heritage
> 
> 3) 4+ hour trip X a great lake (can't see shore for hous)
> 
> 4) Great crew
> 
> 5) Historic boat
> 
> 6) Pretty nice lakeshore ports of origin (Michigan nicer of the two)
> 
> 7) Can camp out on lounge chair on bow
> 
> 8) Cabins ava for night trips (flat bed still nice, or if you have little kids)
> 
> 9) Food & Bev ava on board
> 
> 9-A) JUST DO IT!
Click to expand...

Do it before it's gone! I haven't done it yet!


----------



## railiner

As an alternate to I-95 returning from South Florida a few years ago, we took the "Ocean Highway".....we were on two ferries to cross the Outer Banks of North Carolina. We then took the Lewes-Cape May Ferry from Delaware to NJ. The boat we were on was an old steamer from the Little Creek-Cape Charles run that was eliminated by the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel we had driven. All in all, a refreshing respite from the monotony of the Interstate....

Prince Edward Island is now connected to New Brunswick by the Confederation Bridge. We took the overnite Marine Atlantic ferry "Joseph and Clara Smallwood" from North Sydney N.S. to Channel-Port Aux Basque, Newfoundland. She was brand new at the time (1989), and when I just looked her up on Wiki was surprised to see she was scrapped in 2011--a rather short life IMHO.......

We have also sailed on Washington State Ferries, British Columbia ferries, and the Clipper from Victoria to Seattle. I have been on the Badger when she was still run by the C&O Ry. from Milwaukee to Ludington. Have been on the SF Bay ferries as well.

The opposite in value of the Staten Island Ferry must be the ripoff, (IMHO), Shelter Island (NY) ferries....$10. for a car for the short ride to get onto the island, and another $10. to get off on the other end.

I believe it is done to discourage people from going that way. I think island residents get a large discount....

Other interesting ferries go to Nantucket, and Martha's Vineyard. Another freebie is the Governor's Island Ferry where you can take a tour of Fort Jay and the historic parts of the island, with spectacular views of lower Manhattan and New York Harbor.

Hmmm. I keep thinking of more....there is the Quebec City to Levis ferry....

TAFN


----------



## NW cannonball

Lots of good info has been posted here for ferry fans. Thanks all.

In Wisconsin, WIS DOT lists the Lake Michigan Ferries (I rode the "Ludington Ferry" about 50 years back and remember watching (from the fantail) the boxcars being loaded) Do ride the Badger if you have opportunity.

There's also in Wisconsin the Merrimac (free) ferry (cable) across the Wisconsin River between Madison and the Wisconsin Dells and Devils Lake vacation areas. (rode it several times in automobile and once with bicycle)

There's a few more - see their website - two to islands in the north, one the Cassville - never heard of it before - crosses from Cassville WI to Turkey Creek IA.

Does anyone know of other unexpected inland ferries?

I've used the Washington State ferries many times, the Staten Island ferry a few times, and a few times on the NC system at Currituck and Hatteras-Okracoke (Okracoke is a barrier island south from Hatteras -- not a weird soft drink with slippery mouthfeel)

My bucket list includes Cape May, the Maritimes, Alaska, and Holyhead-Dublin.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Heres the ferries between Nova Scotia and Newfoundland.

The day crossing takes 5 hours:


----------



## NS VIA Fan

.......and the overnight crossing takes 7 hours:


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Until the 1980’s, the ferries were operated by CN and also carried rail-cars.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

RRUserious said:


> I and my family rode the ferry from Nova Scotia to Bar Harbor Maine.


The Ferry between Maine and Nova Scotia will probably be back in summer 2014 but it won’t be a “Cat” It couldn’t accommodate the trucks required to make the service feasible and had limited room for RV’s.

The new ferry they are proposing will have bars, casino, entertainment and buffet dining......a mini-cruise.

Here’s the Cat in summer 2008 at Yarmouth.....just arriving from Maine.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Here’s the "Chi-Cheemaun" or: “The Big Canoe” in Ojibwe.

It crosses a portion of Lake Huron between Tobermory and Manitoulin Island, Ontario.


----------



## CHamilton

The Keller Ferry in eastern Washington state is not well known, but it's not too hard to get to.

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/Regions/Eastern/KellerFerry/


----------



## jis

The ultimate in ferry service that I have had the good fortune of riding is the Coastal Steamer Service in Norway which runs from Bergen to Kirkenes (way north of the Arctic Circle). I have ridden a short portion of it from Bodo to Stamsund (both north of the Arctic Circle) and back, in the middle of the night with bright sunshine! The views and the service are both memorable. You can actually get sleeper compartments to travel the entire length which takes a couple of days.

It is almost like a bus. You walk on board and arrive at a little ticket window, where you purchase a ticket to wherever you are going, and are then directed to the part of the ship that is open to you for the kind of ticket you bought. You settle down there for the journey. At the end of the journey you get off the boat like you were getting off a bus. If you happen to have a car, you can load that up to carry with you too!


----------



## railiner

Thanks, NS VIA Fan for providing those stunning photo's! Especially enjoyed the shot of the cabin....too bad Amtrak doesn't have one like that for four passengers....

Another service I have been on is the Maine State Ferries....I rode one of them out of Portland a few years back.

As for more inland ferries....there used to be one at the appropriately named Dingman's Ferry, Pa. across the scenic upper Delaware river to New Jersey. It has long been replaced by a privately owned toll bridge, one of only three in the entire United States. Anyone know the other two? I'll answer that later if no replies....

Another ferry that I have ridden across, aboard a Greyhound bus in the sixties, was the Jamestown Ferry on the shortcut route from New York to Newport, R.I. It was replaced by a bridge at the end of that decade.

There has been in the past, and there are proposals for new ferry service across the gorgeous Lake Tahoe. Must be the 'highest' ferry.....

In searching the 'net, I came across this interesting site for inland B.C. ferries that I was never aware existed...http://www.th.gov.bc.ca/marine/ferry_schedules.htm

and here I found a site with a compendium of all known 'thru' inland US auto ferries...http://b389.webspawner.com/

TAFN....


----------



## June the Coach Rider

rrdude said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucket list item for me is to take the Cape May-Lewes ferry from Lewes, leaving my car in Lewes, explore Cape May then back to Lewes.
> 
> 
> 
> Any fan of ferries shud DEF have the S.S. Badger on their "bucket list"
> 
> 1) Still COAL-FIRED
> 
> 2) RR heritage
> 
> 3) 4+ hour trip X a great lake (can't see shore for hous)
> 
> 4) Great crew
> 
> 5) Historic boat
> 
> 6) Pretty nice lakeshore ports of origin (Michigan nicer of the two)
> 
> 7) Can camp out on lounge chair on bow
> 
> 8) Cabins ava for night trips (flat bed still nice, or if you have little kids)
> 
> 9) Food & Bev ava on board
> 
> 9-A) JUST DO IT!
Click to expand...

This would be fun, but... are there train stations near either of the ports? I would love to travel train to and from for AGR points and then the beautiful ferry trip, stay over night at one of the ports then take the ferry back to catch the train again. Also, does anyone know which ferries besides those in Seattle and Port Kent are within walking distance of an Amtrak Station? Next year, maybe that will be my adventures, train to ferry and back.

edited to add last question.


----------



## xyzzy

>>>> North Carolina has the second largest state-owned ferry system in the country.
>>>> 24 vessels for the 7 regular routes. Longest one-way run is 2.5 hours.

>>> And all free!

>> Nope. Three are toll, and four are free. To answer a previous question, three cross 
>> rivers, three connect the Outer Banks to the mainland, and one connects the 
>> Outer Banks.

> Thanks. It would have been pretty foolish to run a 2.5 hour ferry with no fares. 
> I bet a lot of people ride that one for fun more than actual transport.

The 2 hour 30 minute ride is Ocracoke (on the Outer Banks) to Swan Quarter. That's mainly for locals. The next-longest ride, 2 h 15 min, is Ocracoke to Cedar Island on the mainland. It's full of tourists, except in winter.


----------



## RRUserious

I can see with Hilton Head and other islands, there'd be a bunch. Same in Puget Sound. The one I'd like to try is the one that goes from Wisconsin to Michigan across the lake. Seems like it would save a lot of gas to go that way rather than driving down to Indiana and then back up through Michigan.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Thanks, NS VIA Fan. The _Chi-Cheemaun_ has a very interesting open-up nose, liek a Galaxy airlifter.



jis said:


> The ultimate in ferry service that I have had the good fortune of riding is the Coastal Steamer Service in Norway which runs from Bergen to Kirkenes (way north of the Arctic Circle). I have ridden a short portion of it from Bodo to Stamsund (both north of the Arctic Circle) and back, in the middle of the night with bright sunshine! The views and the service are both memorable. You can actually get sleeper compartments to travel the entire length which takes a couple of days.
> 
> It is almost like a bus. You walk on board and arrive at a little ticket window, where you purchase a ticket to wherever you are going, and are then directed to the part of the ship that is open to you for the kind of ticket you bought. You settle down there for the journey. At the end of the journey you get off the boat like you were getting off a bus. If you happen to have a car, you can load that up to carry with you too!


That sound's like another great trip. Plenty of good ferry trips around, but obviously it won't be very easy for me to ride the best. Is that Norwegian ferry expensive? Norwegian trains and hotels are both very expensive, IMO.



June the Coach Rider said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucket list item for me is to take the Cape May-Lewes ferry from Lewes, leaving my car in Lewes, explore Cape May then back to Lewes.
> 
> 
> 
> Any fan of ferries shud DEF have the S.S. Badger on their "bucket list"
> 1) Still COAL-FIRED
> 2) RR heritage
> 3) 4+ hour trip X a great lake (can't see shore for hous)
> 4) Great crew
> 5) Historic boat
> 6) Pretty nice lakeshore ports of origin (Michigan nicer of the two)
> 7) Can camp out on lounge chair on bow
> 8) Cabins ava for night trips (flat bed still nice, or if you have little kids)
> 9) Food & Bev ava on board
> 9-A) JUST DO IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This would be fun, but... are there train stations near either of the ports? I would love to travel train to and from for AGR points and then the beautiful ferry trip, stay over night at one of the ports then take the ferry back to catch the train again. Also, does anyone know which ferries besides those in Seattle and Port Kent are within walking distance of an Amtrak Station? Next year, maybe that will be my adventures, train to ferry and back.
> 
> edited to add last question.
Click to expand...

Not that I know of, except maybe Grand Rapids. Indian Trails goes up there.



railiner said:


> As an alternate to I-95 returning from South Florida a few years ago, we took the "Ocean Highway".....we were on two ferries to cross the Outer Banks of North Carolina. We then took the Lewes-Cape May Ferry from Delaware to NJ. The boat we were on was an old steamer from the Little Creek-Cape Charles run that was eliminated by the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel we had driven. All in all, a refreshing respite from the monotony of the Interstate....
> Prince Edward Island is now connected to New Brunswick by the Confederation Bridge. We took the overnite Marine Atlantic ferry "Joseph and Clara Smallwood" from North Sydney N.S. to Channel-Port Aux Basque, Newfoundland. She was brand new at the time (1989), and when I just looked her up on Wiki was surprised to see she was scrapped in 2011--a rather short life IMHO......





railiner said:


> Hmmm. I keep thinking of more....there is the Quebec City to Levis ferry....TAFN


Which Ocean Highway is this? Is it the US 17 or the very small road right on top of the Outer Banks? The US 17 is a pretty good US Highway, dual-carriageway for most of its length and speeds close to the Interstate.

Oh no, messed up with the quote.....


----------



## RRUserious

That ride up the Norwegian coast could be interesting. One of my mother's ancestors lived on Sognefjord.


----------



## railiner

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Thanks, NS VIA Fan. The _Chi-Cheemaun_ has a very interesting open-up nose, liek a Galaxy airlifter.
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate in ferry service that I have had the good fortune of riding is the Coastal Steamer Service in Norway which runs from Bergen to Kirkenes (way north of the Arctic Circle). I have ridden a short portion of it from Bodo to Stamsund (both north of the Arctic Circle) and back, in the middle of the night with bright sunshine! The views and the service are both memorable. You can actually get sleeper compartments to travel the entire length which takes a couple of days.
> It is almost like a bus. You walk on board and arrive at a little ticket window, where you purchase a ticket to wherever you are going, and are then directed to the part of the ship that is open to you for the kind of ticket you bought. You settle down there for the journey. At the end of the journey you get off the boat like you were getting off a bus. If you happen to have a car, you can load that up to carry with you too!
> 
> 
> 
> That sound's like another great trip. Plenty of good ferry trips around, but obviously it won't be very easy for me to ride the best. Is that Norwegian ferry expensive? Norwegian trains and hotels are both very expensive, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> June the Coach Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucket list item for me is to take the Cape May-Lewes ferry from Lewes, leaving my car in Lewes, explore Cape May then back to Lewes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any fan of ferries shud DEF have the S.S. Badger on their "bucket list"
> 
> 1) Still COAL-FIRED
> 
> 2) RR heritage
> 
> 3) 4+ hour trip X a great lake (can't see shore for hous)
> 
> 4) Great crew
> 
> 5) Historic boat
> 
> 6) Pretty nice lakeshore ports of origin (Michigan nicer of the two)
> 
> 7) Can camp out on lounge chair on bow
> 
> 8) Cabins ava for night trips (flat bed still nice, or if you have little kids)
> 
> 9) Food & Bev ava on board
> 
> 9-A) JUST DO IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This would be fun, but... are there train stations near either of the ports? I would love to travel train to and from for AGR points and then the beautiful ferry trip, stay over night at one of the ports then take the ferry back to catch the train again. Also, does anyone know which ferries besides those in Seattle and Port Kent are within walking distance of an Amtrak Station? Next year, maybe that will be my adventures, train to ferry and back.
> 
> edited to add last question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that I know of, except maybe Grand Rapids. Indian Trails goes up there.
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an alternate to I-95 returning from South Florida a few years ago, we took the "Ocean Highway".....we were on two ferries to cross the Outer Banks of North Carolina. We then took the Lewes-Cape May Ferry from Delaware to NJ. The boat we were on was an old steamer from the Little Creek-Cape Charles run that was eliminated by the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel we had driven. All in all, a refreshing respite from the monotony of the Interstate....
> Prince Edward Island is now connected to New Brunswick by the Confederation Bridge. We took the overnite Marine Atlantic ferry "Joseph and Clara Smallwood" from North Sydney N.S. to Channel-Port Aux Basque, Newfoundland. She was brand new at the time (1989), and when I just looked her up on Wiki was surprised to see she was scrapped in 2011--a rather short life IMHO......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I keep thinking of more....there is the Quebec City to Levis ferry....TAFN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Ocean Highway is this? Is it the US 17 or the very small road right on top of the Outer Banks? The US 17 is a pretty good US Highway, dual-carriageway for most of its length and speeds close to the Interstate.
> 
> Oh no, messed up with the quote.....
Click to expand...

Pretty much this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_Highway ....I followed Florida A1A all the way, then US 17 and diverted thru the Outer Banks, then the Bridge-Tunnel then up US 13, then over to the Lewes-Cape May ferry, then up US 9 and the Garden State Parkway to the Outerbridge Crossing into Staten Island then over the Verrazano Bridge to the Belt Parkway to the Van Wyck and local streets to home. Whew!........Close by the coast the whole way......


----------



## NS VIA Fan

jis said:


> The ultimate in ferry service that I have had the good fortune of riding is the Coastal Steamer Service in Norway which runs from Bergen to Kirkenes (way north of the Arctic Circle). I have ridden a short portion of it from Bodo to Stamsund (both north of the Arctic Circle) and back, in the middle of the night with bright sunshine! The views and the service are both memorable. You can actually get sleeper compartments to travel the entire length which takes a couple of days.
> It is almost like a bus. You walk on board and arrive at a little ticket window, where you purchase a ticket to wherever you are going, and are then directed to the part of the ship that is open to you for the kind of ticket you bought. You settle down there for the journey. At the end of the journey you get off the boat like you were getting off a bus. If you happen to have a car, you can load that up to carry with you too!


The Coastal Boats in Labrador offer a very similar service (but certainly not as far north as they go in Norway!......this part of Labrador is about equal latitude to Scotland or Denmark)

http://www.labradorferry.ca/

Here’s the Sir Robert Bond at Goose Bay.






I was in this part of Labrador a couple of years ago and will be going back again this September to work for a week at the Innu First Nation (Aboriginal) Community of Natuashish. We flew into Natuashish but the costal boat also provides service. The only road begins at the wharf and runs inland 6 miles to the airport. There are no roads along the coast and besides the coastal boat; each community has a small airport with scheduled service.

(Swadian……here’s another Trip Report for you…..my trip up the coast on an Air Labrador Twin Otter)

http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/trip_reports/read.main/180211


----------



## railiner

Goose Bay, eh? When I was in the Air Force, they used to joke about getting 'exiled' to the USAF base there as punishment for poor performance.. But I see the scenery is spectacular. I have to put that ferry from Lewisporte onto my 'to do' list......


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Besides Labrador, the island of Newfoundland once had an extensive Coastal Boat service operated by CN. The railway and Trans Canada Highway basically ran across the centre of the island without links to the communities scattered along the coast. Gradually though the ‘60s and early ‘70s the road links were built and the boat service ended.

Here’s the Coastal Boat schedule from the CN Timetable for Oct 1960. One route covered nearly 1000 miles in 7 days.

……and a photo of a museum model of CN’s “Bonavista” used on the St. John’s-Lewisporte run: 437 miles in 4 days.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Great info guys! This ferry thread is shaping up to be a huge To-Do List. But maybe too huge and exciting.


----------



## JayPea

CHamilton said:


> The Keller Ferry in eastern Washington state is not well known, but it's not too hard to get to. http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/Regions/Eastern/KellerFerry/


I've ridden the Keller Ferry a couple of times. The Gifford-Inchelium ferry is on my bucket list.


----------



## railiner

Speaking of 'to-do' lists.....I read that it is now possible to drive all the way from Quebec to Labrador....I've got to add that! I have driven from New York all the way to Newfoundland, via the Marine Atlantic ferry, then drove up to St. Anthony for the night. Wanted to take the short ferry ride from St. Barbe to Blanc Sablon, but the timing didn't work out. Next day drove from St. Anthony to St. John's, then next day back to Port Aux Basques for the ferry ride back to North Sydney. A memorable trip.

I have to get my 'fix' for the Maritimes each fall. This year, I will be on the NCL Gem on 12 Oct for a seven day cruise to Halifax........


----------



## CHamilton

railiner said:


> Speaking of 'to-do' lists.....I read that it is now possible to drive all the way from Quebec to Labrador....I've got to add that!


A friend just made that drive a month or so ago. He said it was great, but advised anyone taking the trip to follow the advice about taking two extra tires -- he lost two on his trip. Oh, and he said not to forget the nuclear-strength bug spray


----------



## NS VIA Fan

I did the Trans-Labrador in 2010 and here’s a link to that trip report:

http://www.aaroads.com/forum/index.php?topic=3594.msg79396#msg79396

And my photo album:

https://picasaweb.google.com/108631333582392876935/TransLabradorTripJuly2010?authuser=0&feat=directlink






I also took two spares with me but didn’t need them…….not even a rock-chip on the windshield! and there’s been a lot more paving since then. The bugs can be bad in June and July but we’ve been going to Labrador to work for a week in September the past couple of years and it’s really the best time to travel. Most of the bugs are gone and still nice warm days.

Here’s the St. Barb to Blanc Sablon ferry 20 miles across in about 1 1/2 hours.






And the ferry across the St. Lawrence from Baie-Comeau to Matane:


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Looks like the Portland Maine – Yarmouth NS ferry is one step closer to returning next summer. A Maine Ferry company has been chosen and final negotiations will continue with STM Quest Navigation.

The new ferry is ready and currently in Singapore. (nice video here of the sea trials)

http://www.pressherald.com/news/Nova-Scotia-taps-Maine-based-company-for-ferry-service.html

Hopefully thru connections will be available with the Downeaster to and from Boston like they were with the Cat. Back in 2007, I could leave Boston mid morning on the Downeaster, Portland at 2pm and arrive in Yarmouth early evening.

The new ferry won’t be as fast as the Cat and will probably operate overnight......a mini-cruise with cabins, casino, entertainment and buffet dining.


----------



## railiner

NS VIA Fan said:


> I did the Trans-Labrador in 2010 and here’s a link to that trip report:
> http://www.aaroads.com/forum/index.php?topic=3594.msg79396#msg79396
> 
> And my photo album:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/108631333582392876935/TransLabradorTripJuly2010?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took two spares with me but didn’t need them…….not even a rock-chip on the windshield! and there’s been a lot more paving since then. The bugs can be bad in June and July but we’ve been going to Labrador to work for a week in September the past couple of years and it’s really the best time to travel. Most of the bugs are gone and still nice warm days.
> 
> Here’s the St. Barb to Blanc Sablon ferry 20 miles across in about 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ferry across the St. Lawrence from Baie-Comeau to Matane:


Thanks so much for that trip report and photo's....really makes me want to go now! I wonder if they've improved a significant portion of the route since your trip?


----------



## railiner

NS VIA Fan said:


> Looks like the Portland Maine – Yarmouth NS ferry is one step closer to returning next summer. A Maine Ferry company has been chosen and final negotiations will continue with STM Quest Navigation.
> The new ferry is ready and currently in Singapore. (nice video here of the sea trials)
> 
> http://www.pressherald.com/news/Nova-Scotia-taps-Maine-based-company-for-ferry-service.html
> 
> Hopefully thru connections will be available with the Downeaster to and from Boston like they were with the Cat. Back in 2007, I could leave Boston mid morning on the Downeaster, Portland at 2pm and arrive in Yarmouth early evening.
> 
> The new ferry won’t be as fast as the Cat and will probably operate overnight......a mini-cruise with cabins, casino, entertainment and buffet dining.


So they couldn't make a go of it just for "transportation", perhaps because it was too easy, and cheaper to just drive all the way. So now they will market it as a 'mini-cruise', and although slower, will save a night at a hotel. Trying to appeal to a mostly different market. I hope it is successful.

Another high speed ferry that was heavily hyped and then eventually failed, was the one that ran between Toronto and Rochester a few years ago....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

railiner said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Portland Maine – Yarmouth NS ferry is one step closer to returning next summer. A Maine Ferry company has been chosen and final negotiations will continue with STM Quest Navigation.
> The new ferry is ready and currently in Singapore. (nice video here of the sea trials)
> 
> http://www.pressherald.com/news/Nova-Scotia-taps-Maine-based-company-for-ferry-service.html
> 
> Hopefully thru connections will be available with the Downeaster to and from Boston like they were with the Cat. Back in 2007, I could leave Boston mid morning on the Downeaster, Portland at 2pm and arrive in Yarmouth early evening.
> 
> The new ferry won’t be as fast as the Cat and will probably operate overnight......a mini-cruise with cabins, casino, entertainment and buffet dining.
> 
> 
> 
> So they couldn't make a go of it just for "transportation", perhaps because it was too easy, and cheaper to just drive all the way. So now they will market it as a 'mini-cruise', and although slower, will save a night at a hotel. Trying to appeal to a mostly different market. I hope it is successful.
> 
> Another high speed ferry that was heavily hyped and then eventually failed, was the one that ran between Toronto and Rochester a few years ago....
Click to expand...

The Toronto-Rochester deserves another look.


----------



## railiner

The Toronto-Rochester ferry failed because there wasn't sufficient market for service between just those two points, and even though they tried to target New York to Toronto business by having a bus connection from New York City direct to the ferry terminal, it didn't really save time versus bus all the way ....

They also had startup problems when their boat, while on its delivery tour from the Australia shipyard to NYC, had an accident, and was layed up for a while getting repaired

Perhaps an overnite slow mini-cruise on that route would do better....


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> So they couldn't make a go of it just for "transportation", perhaps because it was too easy, and cheaper to just drive all the way. So now they will market it as a 'mini-cruise', and although slower, will save a night at a hotel........


That was the problem……the CAT didn’t provide basic transportation. After the Scotia Prince service ended in 2004, there was no capacity to handle trucks at all and only limited accommodations for RVs. Truckers who had been able to drive off the ferry in Portland, 100 miles from Boston now had to travel on the Saint John ferry or drive 800 miles all the way around. From local news stories, the truck capacity is the big thing that businesses in southwestern NS want with the new ferry so they can get products into the US. The CAT might have been a fast summer/fall only tourist service but there was not much to do onboard.......just strap yourself into your airline type seat (and the CAT could be rough) for the 5 to 6 hr crossing.

The new ferry will have the capacity for all the trucks and RVs that want aboard and the Mini-Cruise will be another market to help sustain the service especially in the shoulder tourist seasons. Plus offer cabins, buffets, casino and entertainment.

Here’s a Scotia Prince brochure from 2000. Besides the usual car ferry, you could also book a 23 hr roundtrip cruise.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Still, some ferry across the Great Lakes, would be very useful. Something like a little one running Rochester-Oshawa, Milwaukee-Muskegon, or Cleveland/Erie-Port Stanley.

This would connect the two side of the lakes, allowing much better access, even if subsidized.


----------



## jis

So if New York State had a choice between subsidizing a Rochester - Oshawa ferry or an additional New York - Niagara Falls Amtrak frequency - say even all the way to Toronto, an overnight run as Amtrak ran once briefly (though no Sleepers), which would you choose?


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis: Id take the Ferry for the following reasons: VIA is in the process of cutting back Service on most Routes including Toronto-Niagara Falls and GO Buses are Not a good substitute for a Train! Since the Maple Leaf is a joint Amtrak/VIA Train i don't think Canada would want to spend the Money to Crew another Train from the Border to Toronto, they seem to be putting their Money into the GO System around Toronto which, as you know, is Heavily used! (Think New York/New jersey Transit to/from the City ) Amtrak could better use the Money to improve the Tracks on this Route or even put into Equipment both of which is needed!

The Ferry would probably would be a Seasonal thing since the Lakes tend to ice up in Winter and the Wind can become a Real concern on the Lakes!

I go to the Toronto Area Annually and as much as I like riding the Maple Leaf, I'd rather ride a Ferry from Rochester to Toronto over having to hang out in one of the New York Cities waiting on the Train or ride a Bus! YMMV


----------



## CHamilton

CHamilton said:


> The Keller Ferry in eastern Washington state is not well known, but it's not too hard to get to.http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/Regions/Eastern/KellerFerry/


The Keller Ferry has a new boat.

New ferry begins service this week




> KELLER FERRY LANDING, Wash. (AP) — The MV Sanpoil slipped away from her south shore terminal, quietly gliding across the Columbia River on her maiden voyage....
> 
> The $9.5 million Sanpoil replaces the much smaller Martha S., which served the route since 1948 but had to be replaced because of repeated breakdowns and a rusting hull....
> 
> The free ferry is expected to carry 60,000 vehicles a year on 30 to 35 crossings a day from 6 a.m. to midnight, connecting Ferry County on the north with Lincoln County on the south....
> 
> The 116-foot ferry, capable of a peppy 12.5 knots, was built with marine-grade aluminum plate for lower maintenance, no repainting and longer life. It carries up to 20 passenger vehicles or a combination of two semitrucks and nine passenger vehicles.
> 
> The Sanpoil is 41 feet longer than the Martha S., which had room for 12 passenger vehicles.


----------



## fairviewroad

CHamilton said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Keller Ferry in eastern Washington state is not well known, but it's not too hard to get to.http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/Regions/Eastern/KellerFerry/
> 
> 
> 
> The Keller Ferry has a new boat.
> 
> New ferry begins service this week
Click to expand...

You can hear the public radio treatment of it here:

http://nwpr.org/post/remote-yet-vital-inland-northwest-ferry-crossing-gets-upgrade

Meanwhile, you can still "drive" onto the previous version of the ferry on Google Streetview:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Ferry+County,+WA&hl=en&ll=47.929225,-118.689957&spn=0.154589,0.363579&sll=44.932991,-123.028207&sspn=0.324713,0.727158&oq=ferry+coun&hnear=Ferry,+Washington&t=m&z=12&layer=c&cbll=47.929225,-118.689957&panoid=mJlq1sje8U92kaE7BdZ5eg&cbp=12,334.5,,0,16.66


----------



## railiner

jis said:


> So if New York State had a choice between subsidizing a Rochester - Oshawa ferry or an additional New York - Niagara Falls Amtrak frequency - say even all the way to Toronto, an overnight run as Amtrak ran once briefly (though no Sleepers), which would you choose?


New York State would not subsidize an international ferry--it would not have any business in doing that. Besides the fact that Toronto would probably benefit from it more, as tourists would much more likely visit Toronto, than Rochester.

I think Amtrak should run an overnite train to Toronto. I think that even if VIA would not want to participate in it, Amtrak could have sufficient patronage to warrant running it all the way on its own, like they do with the Adirondack...


----------



## RRUserious

A private ferry between the stateside and Canada wouldn't survive financially?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

railiner said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if New York State had a choice between subsidizing a Rochester - Oshawa ferry or an additional New York - Niagara Falls Amtrak frequency - say even all the way to Toronto, an overnight run as Amtrak ran once briefly (though no Sleepers), which would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> New York State would not subsidize an international ferry--it would not have any business in doing that. Besides the fact that Toronto would probably benefit from it more, as tourists would much more likely visit Toronto, than Rochester.
> 
> I think Amtrak should run an overnite train to Toronto. I think that even if VIA would not want to participate in it, Amtrak could have sufficient patronage to warrant running it all the way on its own, like they do with the Adirondack...
Click to expand...

If I really had to just choose between an overnight train or the Lakes ferry, right now I would go for the ferry. It's a pain in the butt to get from one side the lake to the other, and the overnight train is not great when Amtrak is strapped for Sleepers.


----------



## railiner

RRUserious said:


> A private ferry between the stateside and Canada wouldn't survive financially?


Apparently not.....at least the operation in discussion between Toronto and Rochester. Other's survive, most notably the Clipper between Victoria and Seattle....see http://www.clippervacations.com/clipper-ferry/

In addition there is a car ferry between Victoria and Port Angeles....https://cohoferry.com/


----------



## railiner

railiner said:


> As for more inland ferries....there used to be one at the appropriately named Dingman's Ferry, Pa. across the scenic upper Delaware river to New Jersey. It has long been replaced by a privately owned toll bridge, one of only three in the entire United States. Anyone know the other two? I'll answer that later if no replies........


I guess no one seems interested in this, but in case they are, the other two are the Ambassador Bridge between Detroit and Windsor, and the Royal Gorge Bridge in Colorado.


----------



## fairviewroad

railiner said:


> In addition there is a car ferry between Victoria and Port Angeles....https://cohoferry.com/


I've been on that one. It's a very scenic ride and it drops you off right in downtown Victoria. We parked on the Port Angeles

side for a few dollars a day and then got around Victoria by foot or on public transit. Saves you a lot of money versus driving

your car across (and likely having to pay to park at a Victoria hotel).



railiner said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for more inland ferries....there used to be one at the appropriately named Dingman's Ferry, Pa. across the scenic upper Delaware river to New Jersey. It has long been replaced by a privately owned toll bridge, one of only three in the entire United States. Anyone know the other two? I'll answer that later if no replies........
> 
> 
> 
> I guess no one seems interested in this, but in case they are, the other two are the Ambassador Bridge between Detroit and Windsor, and the Royal Gorge Bridge in Colorado.
Click to expand...

I knew about the Ambassador Bridge but was drawing a blank on the other one. I guess I consider the Royal Gorge Bridge to be more of a tourist attraction than

an actual means of transportation, but I suppose you're technically right that it's a toll bridge


----------



## railiner

fairviewroad said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition there is a car ferry between Victoria and Port Angeles....https://cohoferry.com/
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on that one. It's a very scenic ride and it drops you off right in downtown Victoria. We parked on the Port Angeles
> 
> side for a few dollars a day and then got around Victoria by foot or on public transit. Saves you a lot of money versus driving
> 
> your car across (and likely having to pay to park at a Victoria hotel).
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for more inland ferries....there used to be one at the appropriately named Dingman's Ferry, Pa. across the scenic upper Delaware river to New Jersey. It has long been replaced by a privately owned toll bridge, one of only three in the entire United States. Anyone know the other two? I'll answer that later if no replies........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess no one seems interested in this, but in case they are, the other two are the Ambassador Bridge between Detroit and Windsor, and the Royal Gorge Bridge in Colorado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew about the Ambassador Bridge but was drawing a blank on the other one. I guess I consider the Royal Gorge Bridge to be more of a tourist attraction than
> 
> an actual means of transportation, but I suppose you're technically right that it's a toll bridge
Click to expand...

I consider the Royal Gorge Bridge, another one of those "bridges to nowhere"...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

railiner said:


> RRUserious said:
> 
> 
> 
> A private ferry between the stateside and Canada wouldn't survive financially?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not.....at least the operation in discussion between Toronto and Rochester. Other's survive, most notably the Clipper between Victoria and Seattle....see http://www.clippervacations.com/clipper-ferry/
> 
> In addition there is a car ferry between Victoria and Port Angeles....https://cohoferry.com/
Click to expand...

I'm thinking that Milwaukee-Muskegon could turn a profit.



railiner said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for more inland ferries....there used to be one at the appropriately named Dingman's Ferry, Pa. across the scenic upper Delaware river to New Jersey. It has long been replaced by a privately owned toll bridge, one of only three in the entire United States. Anyone know the other two? I'll answer that later if no replies........
> 
> 
> 
> I guess no one seems interested in this, but in case they are, the other two are the Ambassador Bridge between Detroit and Windsor, and the Royal Gorge Bridge in Colorado.
Click to expand...

There used to be a ferry across the Royal Gorge? How'd they do that?

Are you just talking about private toll bridges or a ferry?

The Chicago Skyway is a private toll road, but not an overwater bridge. The Skyway Comission should have just bought it isntead of leasing it for 99 years.


----------



## railiner

The Royal Gorge of the Arkansas River has no ferry across it. Only the bridge, (the world's highest), plus an aerial tram, plus a funicular railway from the top of the gorge down to the former D&RGW station at the bottom. The Rio Grande tracks themselves are suspended by a 'Hanging Bridge' at that point. All in all, an interesting collection of engineering in one compact location. Unfortunately, the park is currently closed due to a devastating wildfire in June, and will need to be rebuilt.

Doesn't the Chicago Skyway cross the Calumet River? I remember what a savings in time it was, and well worth the toll, as compared with taking I-94. I also remember there used to be a Fred Harvey restaurant, at the toll plaza, similar to the Oasis rest stops on the Illinois Tollway. Now I believe it's a McDonald's.....Progress?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

railiner said:


> The Royal Gorge of the Arkansas River has no ferry across it. Only the bridge, (the world's highest), plus an aerial tram, plus a funicular railway from the top of the gorge down to the former D&RGW station at the bottom. The Rio Grande tracks themselves are suspended by a 'Hanging Bridge' at that point. All in all, an interesting collection of engineering in one compact location. Unfortunately, the park is currently closed due to a devastating wildfire in June, and will need to be rebuilt.
> Doesn't the Chicago Skyway cross the Calumet River? I remember what a savings in time it was, and well worth the toll, as compared with taking I-94. I also remember there used to be a Fred Harvey restaurant, at the toll plaza, similar to the Oasis rest stops on the Illinois Tollway. Now I believe it's a McDonald's.....Progress?


Too bad about the Tennesse Pass Route. A tourist train could do great on it by running Pueblo-SLC through the Pass and other scenic attractions. It could even make a profit off the tourists.

Now that I check my maps, the Chicago Skyway does cross the Calumet River. The route sure is much faster than taking US 41 south from Lake Shore Drive. It must make a mighty profit for the private operators.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

NS VIA Fan said:


> The new ferry won’t be as fast as the Cat and will probably operate overnight......a mini-cruise with cabins, casino, entertainment and buffet dining.


Here's a little more on the Maine <> NS "Nova Star" with some interior shots (the video link is the same as posted before)

http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1148092-video-a-closer-look-at-the-ferry-planned-for-yarmouth#novaphotos

Besides the 163 cabins with 650 berths, there's also First-class lie-flat seats......now those are nice! This is what Amtrak and VIA need for overnight coach.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Nova Scotia has a few Cable Ferries which are part of the provincial highway system. They cross rivers or small waters and could just as easily be replaced by a bridge. But most are navigable waters and would require a lift or swing span along with an operator. They’re not busy roads so the ferries continue......and besides it’s a nice break.

Englishtown.....it’s 150m (500’) across the channel. Here you can see the ferry just leaving the tip of the sandbar at Jersey Cove.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Little Narrows: (again.....it could easily be replaced with a bridge)


----------



## NS VIA Fan

.....and Country Harbour.......it’s a little farther across.


----------



## MikefromCrete

Swadian Hardcore said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Gorge of the Arkansas River has no ferry across it. Only the bridge, (the world's highest), plus an aerial tram, plus a funicular railway from the top of the gorge down to the former D&RGW station at the bottom. The Rio Grande tracks themselves are suspended by a 'Hanging Bridge' at that point. All in all, an interesting collection of engineering in one compact location. Unfortunately, the park is currently closed due to a devastating wildfire in June, and will need to be rebuilt.
> Doesn't the Chicago Skyway cross the Calumet River? I remember what a savings in time it was, and well worth the toll, as compared with taking I-94. I also remember there used to be a Fred Harvey restaurant, at the toll plaza, similar to the Oasis rest stops on the Illinois Tollway. Now I believe it's a McDonald's.....Progress?
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad about the Tennesse Pass Route. A tourist train could do great on it by running Pueblo-SLC through the Pass and other scenic attractions. It could even make a profit off the tourists.
> 
> Now that I check my maps, the Chicago Skyway does cross the Calumet River. The route sure is much faster than taking US 41 south from Lake Shore Drive. It must make a mighty profit for the private operators.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure how the private operators are doing but the City of Chicago lost money for years on the Skyway. It only became profitable when a casino was built in Hammond on the Indiana state line.

By the way, the skyway is officially a bridge. The city was prohibited by state law from building a toll highway, but it could build a toll bridge, thus the Skyway is officially a bridge with very long approaches.


----------



## railiner

NS VIA Fan said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new ferry won’t be as fast as the Cat and will probably operate overnight......a mini-cruise with cabins, casino, entertainment and buffet dining.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little more on the Maine <> NS "Nova Star" with some interior shots (the video link is the same as posted before)
> 
> http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1148092-video-a-closer-look-at-the-ferry-planned-for-yarmouth#novaphotos
> 
> Besides the 163 cabins with 650 berths, there's also First-class lie-flat seats......now those are nice! This is what Amtrak and VIA need for overnight coach.
Click to expand...

Once again, thanks for your great links and photo's!

As for those seats....it appears from the photo that they would take up a lot more space for say four passengers, than a cabin with berths for four would due to not having upper and lower to utilize the height of the ceiling.....

I was reading the comments from people regarding the subsidy for the new service....seems like there is a lot of strong opposition to government funding of various things both public and private in NS......

Regarding ferries that could easily be replaced by bridges....the most glaring example in my area are the North Ferry and the South Ferry to and from Shelter Island, Long Island. Probably because the residents don't want 'outsider's' driving thru their island.....


----------



## MrFSS

I have to brag about a ferry that is close to where I live in Central Kentucky.

*Website*

Some info about this one:

*About the Ferry:*

*The Valley View Ferry primarily services the residents of Fayette, Jessamine, and Madison counties. *

*It is the oldest year-round ferry service in the United States and the last ferry remaining on the Kentucky River.*

*Founded seven years before Kentucky became a state, the Valley View Ferry's charter was signed by Virginia Governor Patrick Henry in 1785.*


----------



## Anderson

railiner said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new ferry won’t be as fast as the Cat and will probably operate overnight......a mini-cruise with cabins, casino, entertainment and buffet dining.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little more on the Maine <> NS "Nova Star" with some interior shots (the video link is the same as posted before)
> 
> http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1148092-video-a-closer-look-at-the-ferry-planned-for-yarmouth#novaphotos
> 
> Besides the 163 cabins with 650 berths, there's also First-class lie-flat seats......now those are nice! This is what Amtrak and VIA need for overnight coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, thanks for your great links and photo's!
> 
> As for those seats....it appears from the photo that they would take up a lot more space for say four passengers, than a cabin with berths for four would due to not having upper and lower to utilize the height of the ceiling.....
> 
> I was reading the comments from people regarding the subsidy for the new service....seems like there is a lot of strong opposition to government funding of various things both public and private in NS......
> 
> Regarding ferries that could easily be replaced by bridges....the most glaring example in my area are the North Ferry and the South Ferry to and from Shelter Island, Long Island. Probably because the residents don't want 'outsider's' driving thru their island.....
Click to expand...

From what it sounds like, the route is set pretty well for around a 10-hour run (give or take an hour). That basically means either one side of the trip per ship is overnight or you lose half of your potential equipment time...there was a railroad in New Zealand that did something like this on a major intercity run that was about 8-9 hours: They simply got a running pair of trains and ran each one way in the day and the other at night.

Ideally, there will be two boats so you'll have a day option and a night option each way. I'm glad to see this potentially coming to pass...I really do bristle at cruises-as-we-know-them, but I do like the idea (and option) of sea-based transportation.

One other thought: This really is transportation, more or less. It's dressed up nice, it's got good OBS, but it's functional point-to-point transportation above all else. Hopefully it'll be able to handle the truck traffic that kept the old route afloat (no pun intended), but I'm glad to see a ship-based overnight trip that isn't "just" a cruise.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Anderson said:


> From what it sounds like, the route is set pretty well for around a 10-hour run (give or take an hour). That basically means either one side of the trip per ship is overnight or you lose half of your potential equipment time....
> Ideally, there will be two boats so you'll have a day option and a night option each way. I'm glad to see this potentially coming to pass...I really do bristle at cruises-as-we-know-them, but I do like the idea (and option) of sea-based transportation.
> 
> One other thought: This really is transportation, more or less. It's dressed up nice, it's got good OBS, but it's functional point-to-point transportation above all else. Hopefully it'll be able to handle the truck traffic that kept the old route afloat (no pun intended), but I'm glad to see a ship-based overnight trip that isn't "just" a cruise.


I haven’t seen any proposed schedule yet but when the Scotia Prince operated, it was 11 hours overnight to Yarmouth with a daytime return to Portland. But if you go back to the ‘70s......there were two ferries a day each way.






At that time, CN was also operating a Yarmouth to Bar Harbor, Maine ferry and for awhile in the early ‘80s they also operated to Portland but that was mainly a truck ferry with limited passenger accommodations.

They were busy routes for a few years but after 9-11 the US tourists were staying home, the Canadian dollar gained in value so it was no longer the bargain here it once was and now there’s the passport requirement. Hopefully the new ferry can make a go of it.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

MikefromCrete said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Gorge of the Arkansas River has no ferry across it. Only the bridge, (the world's highest), plus an aerial tram, plus a funicular railway from the top of the gorge down to the former D&RGW station at the bottom. The Rio Grande tracks themselves are suspended by a 'Hanging Bridge' at that point. All in all, an interesting collection of engineering in one compact location. Unfortunately, the park is currently closed due to a devastating wildfire in June, and will need to be rebuilt.
> Doesn't the Chicago Skyway cross the Calumet River? I remember what a savings in time it was, and well worth the toll, as compared with taking I-94. I also remember there used to be a Fred Harvey restaurant, at the toll plaza, similar to the Oasis rest stops on the Illinois Tollway. Now I believe it's a McDonald's.....Progress?
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad about the Tennesse Pass Route. A tourist train could do great on it by running Pueblo-SLC through the Pass and other scenic attractions. It could even make a profit off the tourists.
> 
> Now that I check my maps, the Chicago Skyway does cross the Calumet River. The route sure is much faster than taking US 41 south from Lake Shore Drive. It must make a mighty profit for the private operators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how the private operators are doing but the City of Chicago lost money for years on the Skyway. It only became profitable when a casino was built in Hammond on the Indiana state line.
> 
> By the way, the skyway is officially a bridge. The city was prohibited by state law from building a toll highway, but it could build a toll bridge, thus the Skyway is officially a bridge with very long approaches.
Click to expand...

What about all the other tollways built in Illinois? If they were prohibitied by state law, why did the state build other tollways around of Chicago?



NS VIA Fan said:


> Nova Scotia has a few Cable Ferries which are part of the provincial highway system. They cross rivers or small waters and could just as easily be replaced by a bridge. But most are navigable waters and would require a lift or swing span along with an operator. They’re not busy roads so the ferries continue......and besides it’s a nice break.


Do these Cable Ferries have their own power or are they pulled along a cable? I have very little knowledge about ferries.


----------



## railiner

And to add to Swadian's question....if those ferries are pulled along (or by) a cable, don't those cables block navigation as much or more than a bridge would?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> And to add to Swadian's question....if those ferries are pulled along (or by) a cable, don't those cables block navigation as much or more than a bridge would?


The ferries are powered and pull themselves along the cable or use it as a guide. There is a lot of slack in the cable and it just falls away to the bottom so there is no impediment to navigation. You will see the cable in front of the ferry as it is pulling.....getting close to shore.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_ferry

The ferry routes are marked on navigation charts and there are also signs along the shore indication not to drop anchor as the cable might be snagged.

They are common here and I’ve never heard of an incident.


----------



## Ryan

Over simplified version: imagine yourself on a boat, holding a rope that's tied to the other bank and pulling yourself across the river. That's all these ferries are, with the rope tied to both shorelines and long enough to lay on the bottom.

I grew up not far from White's Ferry, which crosses the Potomac in northern Montgomery county, which is another cable ferry.


----------



## railiner

Thanks guys, for clearing that up.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

NS VIA Fan said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to add to Swadian's question....if those ferries are pulled along (or by) a cable, don't those cables block navigation as much or more than a bridge would?
> 
> 
> 
> The ferries are powered and pull themselves along the cable or use it as a guide. There is a lot of slack in the cable and it just falls away to the bottom so there is no impediment to navigation. You will see the cable in front of the ferry as it is pulling.....getting close to shore.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_ferry
> 
> The ferry routes are marked on navigation charts and there are also signs along the shore indication not to drop anchor as the cable might be snagged.
> 
> They are common here and I’ve never heard of an incident.
Click to expand...

If the ferries themselves are powered, why not just get rid of the cable and sterr the boat across?


----------



## Anderson

Because the cable gives the ferries an easy way to stay on course (or to get pulled back on course if they get nudged off), especially if the currents are a bit strong on a given day. Bear in mind that these aren't the large ferries of elsewhere...some ferries are only 1-2 car operations, while others might get up to 20 cars...but in the scheme of things, they're small and therefore more easily pushed off course by the flow of the river.


----------



## MikefromCrete

Swadian Hardcore said:


> MikefromCrete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Gorge of the Arkansas River has no ferry across it. Only the bridge, (the world's highest), plus an aerial tram, plus a funicular railway from the top of the gorge down to the former D&RGW station at the bottom. The Rio Grande tracks themselves are suspended by a 'Hanging Bridge' at that point. All in all, an interesting collection of engineering in one compact location. Unfortunately, the park is currently closed due to a devastating wildfire in June, and will need to be rebuilt.
> Doesn't the Chicago Skyway cross the Calumet River? I remember what a savings in time it was, and well worth the toll, as compared with taking I-94. I also remember there used to be a Fred Harvey restaurant, at the toll plaza, similar to the Oasis rest stops on the Illinois Tollway. Now I believe it's a McDonald's.....Progress?
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad about the Tennesse Pass Route. A tourist train could do great on it by running Pueblo-SLC through the Pass and other scenic attractions. It could even make a profit off the tourists.
> 
> Now that I check my maps, the Chicago Skyway does cross the Calumet River. The route sure is much faster than taking US 41 south from Lake Shore Drive. It must make a mighty profit for the private operators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how the private operators are doing but the City of Chicago lost money for years on the Skyway. It only became profitable when a casino was built in Hammond on the Indiana state line.
> 
> By the way, the skyway is officially a bridge. The city was prohibited by state law from building a toll highway, but it could build a toll bridge, thus the Skyway is officially a bridge with very long approaches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about all the other tollways built in Illinois? If they were prohibitied by state law, why did the state build other tollways around of Chicago?
> 
> 
> 
> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nova Scotia has a few Cable Ferries which are part of the provincial highway system. They cross rivers or small waters and could just as easily be replaced by a bridge. But most are navigable waters and would require a lift or swing span along with an operator. They’re not busy roads so the ferries continue......and besides it’s a nice break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do these Cable Ferries have their own power or are they pulled along a cable? I have very little knowledge about ferries.
Click to expand...

The other tollways were built by the state, which is allowed by state law. Municipalities are barred from building toll roads.


----------



## rrdude

Ryan said:


> Over simplified version: imagine yourself on a boat, holding a rope that's tied to the other bank and pulling yourself across the river. That's all these ferries are, with the rope tied to both shorelines and long enough to lay on the bottom.
> I grew up not far from White's Ferry, which crosses the Potomac in northern Montgomery county, which is another cable ferry.


Just used Whites ferry las year. Saved me a ton of driving time to Dulles, from where I was. http://canal.mcmullans.org/whites_ferry.htm


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

MikefromCrete said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikefromCrete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Gorge of the Arkansas River has no ferry across it. Only the bridge, (the world's highest), plus an aerial tram, plus a funicular railway from the top of the gorge down to the former D&RGW station at the bottom. The Rio Grande tracks themselves are suspended by a 'Hanging Bridge' at that point. All in all, an interesting collection of engineering in one compact location. Unfortunately, the park is currently closed due to a devastating wildfire in June, and will need to be rebuilt.
> Doesn't the Chicago Skyway cross the Calumet River? I remember what a savings in time it was, and well worth the toll, as compared with taking I-94. I also remember there used to be a Fred Harvey restaurant, at the toll plaza, similar to the Oasis rest stops on the Illinois Tollway. Now I believe it's a McDonald's.....Progress?
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad about the Tennesse Pass Route. A tourist train could do great on it by running Pueblo-SLC through the Pass and other scenic attractions. It could even make a profit off the tourists.
> 
> Now that I check my maps, the Chicago Skyway does cross the Calumet River. The route sure is much faster than taking US 41 south from Lake Shore Drive. It must make a mighty profit for the private operators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how the private operators are doing but the City of Chicago lost money for years on the Skyway. It only became profitable when a casino was built in Hammond on the Indiana state line.
> 
> By the way, the skyway is officially a bridge. The city was prohibited by state law from building a toll highway, but it could build a toll bridge, thus the Skyway is officially a bridge with very long approaches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about all the other tollways built in Illinois? If they were prohibitied by state law, why did the state build other tollways around of Chicago?
> 
> 
> 
> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nova Scotia has a few Cable Ferries which are part of the provincial highway system. They cross rivers or small waters and could just as easily be replaced by a bridge. But most are navigable waters and would require a lift or swing span along with an operator. They’re not busy roads so the ferries continue......and besides it’s a nice break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do these Cable Ferries have their own power or are they pulled along a cable? I have very little knowledge about ferries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other tollways were built by the state, which is allowed by state law. Municipalities are barred from building toll roads.
Click to expand...

The state should have just built the Skyway themselves.


----------



## Blackwolf

NS VIA Fan said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new ferry won’t be as fast as the Cat and will probably operate overnight......a mini-cruise with cabins, casino, entertainment and buffet dining.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little more on the Maine <> NS "Nova Star" with some interior shots (the video link is the same as posted before)
> 
> http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1148092-video-a-closer-look-at-the-ferry-planned-for-yarmouth#novaphotos
> 
> Besides the 163 cabins with 650 berths, there's also First-class lie-flat seats......now those are nice! This is what Amtrak and VIA need for overnight coach.
Click to expand...

An update on the ferry between Nova Scotia and Maine. An official agreement was signed on September 6th 2013 between Nova Scotia's government and Quest Navigation worth CAD $21 million in direct subsidies over 7 years. Quest Navigation, a Maine company, is now in the final stages of finalizing the deal that would have them buying the ship "Nova Star" from Singapore-based ST Marine for use in this service. The ferry service is scheduled to begin in 2014 with a prospective schedule as follows:

Portland, ME -> Yarmouth, NS


Depart Portland 8 PM
Arrive Yarmouth 7 AM
Yarmouth, NS -> Portland, ME


Depart Yarmouth 9 AM
Arrive Portland 5 PM

Interesting to note, and somewhat disturbing, are that indications show this to be only a seasonal service running from May 1st through October 31st. Isn't this the same kind of lack of winter service which caused trouble with The Cat? With a ship originally designed for the English Channel, bad weather should not be an issue at all to sailing, and ice is not a factor in the Gulf of Maine. Hopefully I am wrong, and that winter service will also be available.

Deal a big step in revival of Maine-Nova Scotia ferry


----------



## Anderson

Hmm...I'm honestly wondering on that front. Part of the problem is that business falls off in the off-season. That said, if the ferry is successful it seems plausible that they'll extend the service time...the Cat apparently had a _lot_ of issues. I do wonder if this ferry is set up for the truck business the Scotia Prince apparently did so much of?


----------



## railiner

That's the thing.....is this going to be a viable transportation link that will link NS and Maine year 'round, or simply a tourist season excursion? I could see a business model serving both markets.


----------



## Blackwolf

Indeed, I ideally want this to be a year-round venture. Most (like 99%) of our travel occurs in the "off-peak" periods between November and April due to the nature of my career. Considering that Nova Scotia is a common destination to visit the in-laws, having the ferry be operational as a true means of transport and not just a cute little excursion trip is vital.

In all honesty, if this comes to pass, I will be planning to take Amtrak from Sacramento, CA to Portland, ME (SAC-CHI-BOS-POR) and then transfer to the ferry. Looking at the map, POR is about 1 1/2 miles from the Ocean Gateway ferry terminal. There is no connection provided between these two locations _now, _though I would strongly think that when the ferry service begins one should be set up so there is a viable link for train riders and a connection with the National Network.


----------



## Anderson

Well, and a mile and a half isn't a horrid distance for a taxi ride, especially if shared between 2-3 passengers per run (which should come to about $6-8 one-way for the group, or $2-3/person). As long as there's a passable set of taxis waiting at each end (which seems likely if anybody is going to a hotel, for example), the transfer should be a non-issue.

In terms of business model, I think we'll see some sort of hybrid. For example, I could see ferry service running on a more limited schedule in the off-season (maybe one way per day or not-quite-daily service) but going back to a peak schedule for a few weeks around major holidays. In an ideal world, you'd have two ferries in the peak season and then drop back to one-per-day January-March to allow maintenance on one ship.(*)

*Of course, I say this...and all I can think is "this would be a _great_ route for a zeppelin".


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

The way it's looking, this will be a seasonal tourist venture. If it ran year-round, that's the only way for it to be viable-transport. It's hardest to get out of NS in thr winter, so running it seasonal dosen't help much at all.

Wasn't this route operated by Eastern Steamship Lines?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Swadian Hardcore said:


> The way it's looking, this will be a seasonal tourist venture. If it ran year-round, that's the only way for it to be viable-transport. It's hardest to get out of NS in thr winter, so running it seasonal dosen't help much at all.
> 
> Wasn't this route operated by Eastern Steamship Lines?


Yes, way back in the first half of the last century. The overnight steamships from New York and Boston connected with the Dominion Atlantic Railway...One DAR train was call the “New Yorker” and only operated in the summer. 

Canadian National Railways launched the new “Bluenose” ferry between Yarmouth and Bar Harbor, Maine in 1956. CN was a government Crown Corporation at the time so service was heavily subsidized and did operate year ‘round.




















Eventually the routes were privatized and only operated during the peak summer and fall tourists seasons.

(Amtrak On-topic: For a number of years after the MV Bluenose was retired from service, you could see it from NE Corridor trains...tied-up at General Dynamics in Groton, Connecticut)

The new “Nova Star” is also only going to operate during the tourist season....at least initially but hopefully there will be enough truck traffic that could sustain it year ‘round. 

Yarmouth is at the southern tip of Nova Scotia and has always had close ties to the US…Boston is closer to Yarmouth than Sydney is.

Public transport to/from Yarmouth has greatly diminished over the past few years. VIA’s pulled out in 1990...then the buses went along with airline service. (There’s only shuttle buses now along the south shore)

The last scheduled flight left for Portland, Maine just this past year and now the terminal sits empty. 







The airport was once quite busy. Air Canada had daily DC-9s that stopped in Yarmouth on the route between Boston and Halifax (passengers cleared customs in Yarmouth) Yarmouth experiences a lot of fog and the morning flight from Halifax to Boston was known to just overfly Yarmouth and continue onto Boston. Passengers who thought they were only going to Yarmouth on a domestic flight now found themselves in a foreign country. This was all pre 9-11 and most probably only had their driver’s license with them. US Customs were OK with this and passengers were just put on the return flight to be dropped off in Yarmouth on the way back as the fog would probably have lifted by noon.

So hopefully the new ferry service will be successful and Yarmouth will have connections to the rest of the world again!


----------



## xyzzy

Roger that about YQI. YSJ (St John NB) no longer has air service to BOS or any other city in the U.S. But YQM (Moncton) does.


----------



## railiner

It is sad to see the lack of public transportation between New England and the Maritimes as compared to years ago....Greyhound used to run two daily all year round services from Boston to St. Stephen, some of which ran thru on a pool with SMT and Acadian from New York to Halifax at various times....they also added a summertime express to the mix. In addition there was McKenzie Bus Lines which pooled with Trailways of New England at one time. And BAR railroad highway division ran a daily bus from Bangor to Fort Kent, Me., that crossed from Madawaska into and out of Edmundston, NB. enroute.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Great info as always, NS VIA Fan! Much appreciated. DC-9s were quite popular back then, they seemed to fly a lot of regional routes that looped around with lots of stops. You don't see that anymore because it's so inefficient. They were truly buses in the air, sometimes taking off and landing in 100 miles!


----------



## xyzzy

There were many linear air routes with multiple intermediate stops -- in some ways, the airline equivalent of a long-distance passenger train -- until the 1970s. Higher fuel costs, the freedom to choose routes after deregulation, a desire to reduce pressurization cycles on the airframes, and Delta's success with a large hub-and-spoke operation in Atlanta were all factors. As the joke went in the South at that time, you might not know whether you'd go to heaven or hell after death but either way you'd have to change planes in Atlanta.


----------



## railiner

I notice that the Princess Of Acadia is currently doing two daily crossings from Saint John to Digby.....not quite Maine, but better than nothing.......


----------



## RRUserious

Pertinent news: http://www.theforecaster.net/news/print/2013/09/10/portland-nova-scotia-ferry-service-expected-begin/172002


----------



## Anderson

The key I see in that article is that the 05/01-10/31 schedule is a requirement of the deal, but there's no bar on other service. They _have_ to operate a daily schedule in the six-month peak season to get their subsidy, but nothing says they can't/won't operate something (even if more limited) out of season as well.

I suspect the potential inclusion of gambling may be a modest draw, too. Call it a hunch, but that'd be at least a modest sweetener for the operator.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> I notice that the Princess Of Acadia is currently doing two daily crossings from Saint John to Digby.....not quite Maine, but better than nothing.......


[SIZE=medium]Yes, the Princess of Acadia operates double daily service on the 40 mile run between Digby NS and Saint John NB. It’s now 42 years old and is going to be replaced.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1137338-digby-to-get-new-ferry[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The Princess of Acadia was originally operated by Canadian Pacific Railway as it provided the connection between the Dominion Atlantic Dayliner at Digby (the train even ran out onto the wharf to make the connection) and the Atlantic Limited at Saint John for Montreal. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The service was taken over by Marine Atlantic...... then privatized and now operated by Bay Ferries. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]We might only have one passenger train left here in the Maritimes......the “Ocean” but we certainly have a variety of large Ferries. One other route that I don’t think has been mentioned here is the CTMA Ferry between Souris, PEI and the Iles-de-la-Madeleine, Quebec......an archipelago in the Gulf of St. Lawrence.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]


----------



## xyzzy

And to revive an old thread: http://www.wral.com/ocracoke-ferry-rescues-raleigh-couple-after-sailboat-capsizes/12932671/


----------



## Blackwolf

Unfortunately, it would seem as if the story behind the "new" Maine-Nova Scotia ferry is not so cut and dry after all.

Deal for Nova Scotia ferry to Maine not final.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Blackwolf said:


> Unfortunately, it would seem as if the story behind the "new" Maine-Nova Scotia ferry is not so cut and dry after all.
> 
> Deal for Nova Scotia ferry to Maine not final.


Argh, looks like everything about transport in Canada is real trippy. Finalized deals are so hard to come by and all the modes of transport are getting into an on-off mess. Same with not just ferries, but also trains, buses, planes, etc.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

We made a quick trip over to Charlottetown PEI yesterday. Going we caught Northumberland Ferries 8am crossing on the MV Confederation. The smaller, open deck MV Holiday Island is now in winter lay-up in the adjacent berth.





















and just after arriving in PEI an hour & 15 min. later:


----------



## NS VIA Fan

We returned on the 4:30pm crossing. Going to PEI was free but to return to NS, it was $70 for the car and as many people you can fit in. Arrival back in Nova Scotia was just before sunset at 6pm.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Nice pictures again, NS VIA Fan.


----------



## railiner

Great shots! Thanks!

I think it is curious that they charge you to leave the Island, rather than enter the Island....somehow, it seems more logical (in my way of thinking) to do it the other way around....

I suppose that whichever way they select, it has to be the same way as the toll collection for the Confederation Bridge.....


----------



## NS VIA Fan

I was passing through North Sydney, NS this morning just as Marine Atlantics Atlantic Vision finished loading for its 1145 crossing to Newfoundland.

http://www.marine-atlantic.ca/index.asp






In the adjacent dock was the Leif Ericson






The Atlantic Vision pushes back from the dock and is underway for the 100 mile 5 1\2 hour crossing.


----------



## Blackwolf

Looking forward to (what I believe is the inevitable) the report on the return of US <-> Maritimes ferry service in Yarmouth! You may be a railfan, NS VIA Fan, but I think there's a touch of ship lover in you yet!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Blackwolf said:


> Looking forward to (what I believe is the inevitable) the report on the return of US <-> Maritimes ferry service in Yarmouth! You may be a railfan, NS VIA Fan, but I think there's a touch of ship lover in you yet!


Yes theres definitely a trip on the Nova Star in the works for this summer....connecting to the Downeaster to Boston and maybe beyond!

Also planning to be back in North Sydney for a ride on the Atlantic Vision when its switched to the longer overnight run to Argentia.....a mini-cruise.


----------



## Anderson

The Downeaster connection sadly requires an overnight in Portland at the moment. Hopefully there will be a change in that regard in the future (and/or this service will be enough of a success to merit expansion, either on the Portland-Yarmouth route or on something else such as Boston-Halifax).


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Anderson said:


> The Downeaster connection sadly requires an overnight in Portland at the moment......


Yes....I’ve already looked at staying at the Clarion near the Amtrak Station. Any other recommendations for a close-to Amtrak Hotel in Portland?

Northbound, the connections from the Downeaster to the Nova Star are much better.


----------



## Anderson

That's where I stayed as well, which was nice since I was able to walk over, get to a room, and crash pretty quickly.


----------



## CHamilton

Feds award money for water ferry commuter service from Alexandria to Southeast D.C.




> The federal government awarded the Northern Virginia Regional Commission $3.38 million this week to buy two ferries to move passengers from Alexandria to Joint Base Anacostia-Bolling in Southeast Washington.
> 
> 
> The money will create new options for thousands of military and federal employees traveling to the base and to the St. Elizabeths Hospital campus, where the U.S. Department of Homeland Security plans to place its headquarters, the U.S. Department of Transportation’s Federal Transit Administration said in its award notice....
> Northern Virginia transit officials have long hoped to create a robust series of water ferries to alleviate transit congestion on the trains, subways and highways across the Washington region.
> 
> In the fall, the NVRC heard a consultant’s report that such routes were economically viable, although operating costs would be about $6.4 million per year without taking into account the cost of terminals, docks, dredging or land transportation connections.
> 
> The money is part of the FTA’s $123 million in grants for passenger ferry projects and ferry operators, $60 million of which is in competitive funds for 26 projects in 13 states and Puerto Rico, including the Alexandria-to-D.C. ferry.


----------



## jimhudson

St. Elizabeth's is the perfect place for Homeland Security to have its Headquarters!


----------



## The Davy Crockett

CHamilton said:


> Feds award money for water ferry commuter service from Alexandria to Southeast D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The federal government awarded the Northern Virginia Regional Commission $3.38 million this week to buy two ferries to move passengers from Alexandria to Joint Base Anacostia-Bolling in Southeast Washington.
> 
> 
> The money will create new options for thousands of military and federal employees traveling to the base and to the St. Elizabeths Hospital campus, where the U.S. Department of Homeland Security plans to place its headquarters, the U.S. Department of Transportation’s Federal Transit Administration said in its award notice....
> Northern Virginia transit officials have long hoped to create a robust series of water ferries to alleviate transit congestion on the trains, subways and highways across the Washington region.
> 
> In the fall, the NVRC heard a consultant’s report that such routes were economically viable, although operating costs would be about $6.4 million per year without taking into account the cost of terminals, docks, dredging or land transportation connections.
> 
> The money is part of the FTA’s $123 million in grants for passenger ferry projects and ferry operators, $60 million of which is in competitive funds for 26 projects in 13 states and Puerto Rico, including the Alexandria-to-D.C. ferry.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing these new ferries will leave from Old Town? If so, since there is no parking in Old Town, no Metro stop nearby (King St. station is a mile away), and the only bus service at this time is either the King St. Trolley or local Alexandria DASH service which stops over two blocks away, I'm wondering what they plan to do to make this work.

Did the same folks who came up with how to implement BRAC (Base Realignment and Closure) with its falsified traffic studies that allowed for the massive relocation of thousands and thouands of jobs (more than are at The Pentagon) to be relocated to Ft. Belvoir, where there is no public transportation, therefore forcing many former Metro commuters to start driving to work, come up with this?

EDIT: Here is a link to an article at WTOP that has some additional information. From the article:



> Getting the ferry service off the ground is not a huge technologically complex issue that some would think. But growing it and sustaining it will be more difficult.And that will require more partners to climb onboard, he [Prince William County - The county south of Faifax County on the potomac River - Supervisor Frank Principi] says.
> 
> "Be it the military, local and state government and private sector to sustain the launch of the service," he adds.
> 
> Principi says the reason it should be up and running within a year is because, "We don't want to pick locations that require extensive dredging and environmental issues. We want to pick clean environmentally sound locations possibly with a floating dock."
> 
> He adds that there are opportunities for a floating dock on the waterfront in Alexandria.
> 
> Principi says the ferry didn't come about overnight.
> 
> "The U.S. Navy, the U.S. Department of Transportation, U.S. Maritime Administration and local operators have been meeting for the better part of 18 to 24 months and have conducted the third of three studies. We've been studying this issue, the technical feasibility, the economic feasibility for some time now," he says.
> 
> Additionally, he says the Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority is very interested in the possibility of having ferry service from Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport to and from points in D.C. possibly using a floating dock.
> 
> He says he is confident the ferry service will be successful especially, "once we get boats into the water and demonstrate that this is a viable alternative to I-95."
> 
> The NVRC is the financial administrator for the grant from the U.S. Department of Transportation and the commission will oversee the ferry service.


With the mess I-95 is in Virginia, high speed ferries from points south of DC could become popular and competitive with driving, much the same way VRE 'took off' when it was introduced - but the ALX service will need to be pretty 'seemless' to gain riders, IMHO.


----------



## Anderson

How far downriver would you be thinking for something like that? Somewhere in the vein of Woodbridge or Occoquan (which I have likely butchered the spelling of)?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> Thanks for that info. That Princess of Acadia sure has some beautiful classic lines.....looks like a mini ocean liner, much sleeker than the newer ferries with their boxy car carrier look.....


Yes the Princess of Acadia does have some nice classic lines and is reminiscent of other Canadian Pacific built ferries through the years compared to the more utilitarian Canadian National boats.







Heres the former CNR Holiday Island now operated by Northumberland Ferries between Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island.......looks like a Parking Garage that floated out to sea!






And the Marine Atlantic Ferries to Newfoundland:

The Atlantic Vision is used on the 14 hour Argentia run and is more of a cruise with cabins, lounges and buffet dining.






But the Highlanders is very boxy and made to move volumes of traffic on the 5 hour crossing to Port-aux-Basques. It has over 2.85 kilometers of lane length on its decks with a capacity of 500 cars (or in combination with trucks)











......Update: I took the above Marine Atlantic photos last Saturday but what a difference a week makes!.....Whats left of Hurricane Arthur is hitting us now and has every ferry in the Maritimes tied-up for today!


----------



## railiner

More great photo's....I really appreciate your posting them here!

Highlander is awful looking aesthetically, but I suppose beautiful in a functional sort of way....

These make me think of the ship my Prius came to Port Newark on....http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/details/ships/563710000/vesselOLARIS_LEADER

If you 'Google' the ship's name, there are some great video's on youtube showing the ship in operation...


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> Highlander is awful looking aesthetically, but I suppose beautiful in a functional sort of way....
> 
> These make me think of the ship my Prius came to Port Newark on....http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/details/ships/563710000/vesselOLARIS_LEADER......


Will this be Marine Atlantic’s next ferry conversion??......now wouldn’t that put a dent into the long summer line-ups in North Sydney!

(thanks for the link.....I occasionally see similar vehicle carriers at AutoPort in Halifax)

>>>>>>>>>>>

The Highlanders (photo above) and it sister ship the Blue Puttees were acquired by Marine Atlantic in 2010. They’re the former Stena Traveller and Stena Trader and underwent a major conversion with passenger decks added and a 40 ft section cut out of the centre of their hulls so they could maneuver better in the harbour at Port-aux-Basques. Cool time-lapse video here:

http://www.stenaroro.com/activities/Pages/StenaTraderShortening.aspx


----------



## railiner

Thanks for that....You usually hear of cruiseships being lengthened, but that's the first passenger carrying vessel I've heard of being shortened.....

Yes....If ships like the Polaris Leader could be used by Marine Atlantic, there would never be a car left behind. But then again, how long would it take to load and unload that beast?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

NS VIA Fan said:


> Yes the Princess of Acadia does have some nice classic lines and is reminiscent of other Canadian Pacific built ferries through the years compared to the more utilitarian Canadian National boats.


After 44 years of service between Saint John and Digby......It looks like the Princess Of Acadia is going to be replaced and the most likely successor will be the Blue Star Lines Ithaki currently operating in Greece.


----------



## CHamilton

Iconic ferry Kalakala to be scrapped



> The long, and somewhat wayward journey of the old ferry Kalakala, is about to come to an end.
> 
> The Tacoma News Tribune reports the ferry's current owner plans to have the old ferry scrapped later this month in Tacoma.
> The ferry has been sitting in Tacoma's Hylebos Waterway for over three years, most of the time at moorage owned by Tacoma Industrial Properties. The company constructed a 650-foot-long structure and volunteered to temporarily moor the vessel.
> In December 2011, U.S. Coast Guard officials declared the 276-foot Kalakala a hazard to navigation as it sat parked at the Hylebos Waterway due to unsuitable mooring and advanced degradation of the ship's hull.
> It got worse a month later when a storm left the ferry listing to one side, prompting fears it would sink and block the waterway. That summer, Tacoma Industrial Properties moved it to safer moorage.


----------



## rickycourtney

The Kalakala was a beautiful ship in her day. It's a shame that she will have to meet the blowtorch.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

That sucks, it must have been really nice to travel on back when it was in service.

What's the most scenic ferry ride in the region? Preferably with an interesting destination on the other end.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Swadian Hardcore said:


> That sucks, it must have been really nice to travel on back when it was in service.
> 
> What's the most scenic ferry ride in the region? Preferably with an interesting destination on the other end.
> 
> Thanks.


The ferry to the San Juan Islands from Amntacortes ( Vehicle/ Passenger)is a great trip in the Summer and also to Victoria on Vancouver Island ( you can go on the passenger ferry from Seattle also) is a great trip too!

From Seattle taking the ferry

to Bainbridge Island for lunch is a nice day trip!!


----------



## CHamilton

The Kalakala rides to its deconstruction in Tacoma, but wait just a second


----------



## BCL

jimhudson said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, it must have been really nice to travel on back when it was in service.
> 
> What's the most scenic ferry ride in the region? Preferably with an interesting destination on the other end.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> The ferry to the San Juan Islands from Amntacortes ( Vehicle/ Passenger)is a great trip in the Summer and also to Victoria on Vancouver Island ( you can go on the passenger ferry from Seattle also) is a great trip too!
> 
> From Seattle taking the ferry
> 
> to Bainbridge Island for lunch is a nice day trip!!
Click to expand...

I've only done the Bainbridge Island-Seattle route after visiting the Olympic Peninsula. The best part was that there's no passenger fee in this direction, although the vehicle with driver fee is the same.

There's also a private company with a ferry from Port Angeles to Victoria.

https://www.cohoferry.com/


----------



## CHamilton

After two weeks of demolition, iconic ferry Kalakala is gone


----------



## CHamilton

Fort Lauderdale man trying to start daily Marathon-to-Cuba ferry service


> With travel restrictions to Cuba eased since last year, a Fort Lauderdale-based company is looking to start a ferry service from the Marathon City Marina to Havana, Cuba, by the end of the year.
> Catamaran broker Brian Hall, owner of KonaCat, said he's confident he can get clearance for his 200-passenger catamaran to travel from the Florida Keys to Cuba twice a day. He hasn't decided the number of days a week it would run. A four-hour one-way trip would cost $169 or ($338 round trip).


----------



## fairviewroad

CHamilton said:


> Fort Lauderdale man trying to start daily Marathon-to-Cuba ferry service
> 
> 
> 
> With travel restrictions to Cuba eased since last year, a Fort Lauderdale-based company is looking to start a ferry service from the Marathon City Marina to Havana, Cuba, by the end of the year.
> Catamaran broker Brian Hall, owner of KonaCat, said he's confident he can get clearance for his 200-passenger catamaran to travel from the Florida Keys to Cuba twice a day. He hasn't decided the number of days a week it would run. A four-hour one-way trip would cost $169 or ($338 round trip).
Click to expand...

Interesting idea. Might work better if paired with a bus service from the Miami metro area. But the overall price would have to be low in order to compete with air travel between South Florida and Cuba.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I was thinking he should be running from Key West. Well I hope sea travel is the one that requires minimal subsides, as it doesn't use rails, roads, or airports, and the port facilities shouldn't be that expensive.


----------



## railiner

I would like to see a carferry service restored between Key West and Havana... Cuba is large enough to warrant a motor trip to really explore it...

I remember when Greyhound sold thru tickets from New York to Havana via Key West in the fifties.....GL to Key West, thence the ferry....


----------



## fairviewroad

I suspect Marathon is a favored launching point because it's 55 miles closer (by highway) to Miami than Key West is.

A round-tripper would save 110 miles of driving. Also, I'd imagine the cost of doing business in Key West would

be higher than in Marathon. And really, does Key West need more people heading down there when it has a thriving

tourism industry as it is? I suspect the city of Marathon might find it worthwhile to encourage this ferry operation.

As far as the cost, this guy is saying $338 round-trip. I suspect once the Cuba-US market is completely opened up (as

it inevitably will) we are going to see airfare between MIA/FLL and Cuba routinely be as low as $200 r/t. It's a short,

high-demand flight. There's no way that a slow, $300+ ferry ride is going to be profitable.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

He could certainly make the ferry cheaper. I doubt ferries are particular expensive to operate because they're slow and fuel efficient.


----------



## CHamilton

BC Ferries should return to being government-controlled: Petitioner




> More than 20,000 people have signed a petition urging the provincial government to take back control of BC Ferries.
> 
> The petition will be presented at the B.C. legislature on Tuesday.
> 
> Chair of the Strathcona Regional District, Jim Abram has been a driving force behind the petition.
> 
> He told The Early Edition the current BC Ferries governance has failed, and it's time to put the transportation ministry back in charge.
> 
> "This isn't just important, this is essential," said Abram.
> 
> "Do we have this structure for any of our terrestrial highways? Do we have a board of directors for the pavement out in front of your place or the bridge in Vancouver? Of course we don't. We have civil servants working out of the highways division of the ministry that say 'we need to do X' and they send their contractors out and they do it."
> 
> Abram wants the system to be managed similar to the inland ferries in B.C.'s interior, which are operated by B.C.'s transportation ministry.
> 
> BC Ferries went from being a Crown corporation to a private entity in 2003, though it receives an annual taxpayer subsidy.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Another example of why contracting out essential Government services is a poor idea even though its become a keystone in the right wing playbook!


----------



## rickycourtney

So it seems Washington State Ferries has decided to reverse course on a few decisions...

Back in June the 60 year old 87-car ferry _Evergreen State_ was decommissioned with great pomp and circumstance. It was quietly pressed back into service after the giant 202-car ferry _Tacoma_ died last summer... and it’s now scheduled to be in service indefinitely as a standby vessel.

The 34-car ferry _Hiyu_ which has long been WSF's standby vessel is now scheduled to be decommissioned on May 11th. The Hiyu was the focus of a 2013 KING 5 investigation that found the state was spending hundreds of thousands of dollars a year to staff and maintain the seldom used boat (just 8 days in a 23 month period).

From my somewhat educated opinion it seems that the state plans to keep the Evergreen State in service until late summer when the brand new 144-car ferry "Samish" arrives. At that point the Evergreen State will likely be decommissioned for good and one of her sister ships will become the standby vessel.

While the Evergreen State class is very old (61-56 years old)... they are a much more useful ships to have in the fleet. The Hiyu is slightly newer (48 years old) but the fact that it can only carry 34 cars makes the Hiyu mostly useless in this day and age.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The MV Confederation and the Holiday Island wait out the winter at the dock in Caribou NS until service to Prince Edward Island resumes in the spring. In the background it's 14 miles across to PEI and the Northumberland Strait is choked with ice. Winter didnt really start here until late January but since then..its been very cold with one storm after another.












On the Nova Scotia Newfoundland run the ferries operate year 'round and ice conditions have been bad. These are large 'Northern Baltic Class 1A' ice-breaking ferries and quite capable of handling most ice conditions. But the past few days they've needed some help from the Coast Guard Ice Breakers.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/marine-atlantic-asks-coast-guard-for-heavy-ice-breaker-help-1.2970976

I've been on winter crossings to Newfoundland. Most make the run in the scheduled 6 or 7 hours but I can remember a couple: a 15 hour detour to avoid the ice and 36 hours riding out a storm. Just make sure you get a cabin in winter....a lot more comfortable than sitting up in coach if you get stuck and they'll keep you well fed..but theres no complementary bar!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Gives witness to Canada being called "The Great White North"!

Thanks for sharing your great pics and travel info!


----------



## railiner

Great photo's!

Thanks for posting...

Even down here in NYC, the smaller NY Waterway ferries are having a tough winter...needing help from the CG and sometimes even cancelling certain routes, especially the East River. The North (Hudson) River is a little better, and the big Staten Island Ferries, have no problem crossing the Upper Bay.....


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Another week of delays due to ice conditions in the Gulf of St. Lawrence plus a mechanical issue put three/quarters of the Marine Atlantic Newfoundland fleet in port at North Sydney, NS yesterday (Mar 7/15).....along with a visitor:

The C.T.M.A. Ferry 'Vacancier' from the Iles-de-le-Madeleine was diverted to North Sydney because of the heavy ice on its usual route to Prince Edward Island. Marine Atlantic, being a Crown Corporation with bilingual staff was able to accommodate the predominantly French speaking C.T.M.A. passengers with check-in and ticketing.

http://traversierctma.ca/en/


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Three/quarters of the Marine Atlantic Fleet (first photo L to R) Leif Ericson, Blue Puttees, Atlantic Vision. (the fourth ferry, the Highlanders was enroute from Port-aux-Basques)


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The new North Sydney Ferry Terminal still under construction. It's due to open in May:


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Here's a CBC article with some stills and video of two of the Newfoundland ferries stuck then breaking through the heavy ice now packed in along the northern Cape Breton coast.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/both-marine-atlantic-ferries-back-on-the-move-1.2999429

(Blackwolf.....that's the Louis St-Laurent helping out the ferries)


----------



## Blackwolf

Yes, it absolutely would be the Louis. She looks great, but my mother-in-law and step-father-in-law both have worked aboard her as engineers and are unanimous in their feelings she is long overdue for the breakers. She was built as a steam turbine vessel, but was overhauled in the late 1980's to diesel... Cheaply. Where one steam power plant took care of all needs, and then some, the 12 new(er) diesel engines are horribly inadequate and break routinely from being overtaxed. And, unfortunately, the boat is beyond her designed life and is just plain old.

There is *supposed* to be a new vessel to replace her, but its behind schedule in Vancouver due to the Navy taking precedence in the yards for their own (badly) needed new vessels. As such, the Louis is slated to be in service until 2025. That is one year short of her 60th birthday.

My mother-in-law went off-duty from a month-and-a-half deployment aboard the CCGS Henry Larsen earlier today in Halifax. The vessel had been sitting in the Bedford Basin waiting for yesterday's storm to subside before coming alongside at her berth.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

There is a proposal for a Detroit-Windsor Ferry with a trial-run this summer. 

And it’s noted in the article that with the recent cross-border agreement the possibility now exists for a joint CBP/CBSA facility in one country or the other. 

http://blogs.windsorstar.com/news/detroit-port-authority-plans-to-trial-international-pedestrian-ferry


----------



## SarahZ

NS VIA Fan said:


> There is a proposal for a Detroit-Windsor Ferry with a trial-run this summer.
> 
> And it’s noted in the article that with the recent cross-border agreement the possibility now exists for a joint CBP/CBSA facility in one country or the other.
> 
> http://blogs.windsorstar.com/news/detroit-port-authority-plans-to-trial-international-pedestrian-ferry


That would be awesome.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Would probably do great business to avoid the busy tunnel and all the trucks that cause log jams on the bridge!

Lots of Canadians come over to Detroit to shop,for Red Wing and Tiger games and under age Americans drinkers ( Canada has a 19 year old drinking age) and Gamblers visit the very nice Windsor Casino! ( great Bar-B-Q @ Tunnel Bar-B-Q and Windsor is much safer @ night than Detroit!!!)


----------



## CHamilton

At least four Florida companies approved for ferry service to Cuba




> For the first time in five decades, the U.S. is allowing ferry service between Florida and Cuba.
> 
> At least four companies said they were notified Tuesday of approvals by the U.S. Treasury and Commerce departments, the first since Washington imposed a trade embargo on Cuba.
> 
> Licensed were Havana Ferry Partners of Fort Lauderdale, Baja Ferries of Miami, United Caribbean Lines Florida of Greater Orlando and Airline Brokers Co. of Miami and Fort Lauderdale.
> 
> A Treasury spokeswoman confirmed approval of ferry licenses but would not say how many were approved. Cuba also must approve the operations.


----------



## Bob Dylan

This seems to be on the fast track to actually happening fairly soon, which for agreements between Governments, is moving at the speed of light!

The key phrase is the one saying that the Cuban Government has to approve a deal! That's Government speak for what's known in Spanish as " Mordida", Bribes in English!

Shouldn't be a problem for the Mexican company, they're used to this but US Law prohibits American registered companies from paying bribes to do business in other countries! ( wink, wink! nod, nod!) They got some hungry people down in Cuba that are ready to cash in big time as the failed Communist System goes away with the dying Revolution! ( see China !!!)


----------



## rrdude

Now "all that's gotta happen" is for Cuba to also agree.

I think it will be a huge boon for ferry operators, and no doubt, a "shakeout" will occur. Too bad you can't take a Flagler train down to the keys anymore, and *then* get on a ferry.....


----------



## NS VIA Fan

To reach Toronto’s downtown Billy Bishop Airport you have to take a two minute ferry ride across the harbour entrance. This is the airport Porter Airlines uses with 2.3 million pass/year.



















But as the sign below says “Walk To The Airport”…… starting this summer you’re going to be able to do just that……there’s a tunnel under construction with a moving sidewalk that will link the ferry terminal on the mainland to the airport terminal on the island. The ferry will remain is service for vehicles.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I've flown several times from Bishop Airport,very handy for avoiding what used to be a long and fairly expensive trip to Pearson.

I find it interesting that the island has been kept as an airport and not turned over to developers for constructing a resort or condos!

Any idea on the cost of the tunnel, it can't be cheap?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

jimhudson said:


> Any idea on the cost of the tunnel, it can't be cheap?


$82 million and here's an update:

http://www.portstoronto.com/getattachment/e366245e-f56e-45c2-91b0-ce6668051d5c/BBTCA-PT-Update-May-2015.pdf.aspx


----------



## Anderson

I'm sensing a bubble forming in at least some sense here. My guess is that you get a flood of companies that start service and then a lot of consolidation (probably down to one or two operators) once that settles out.

Also, I suspect the Miami-Havana route may be more viable than Key West-Havana simply because Key West involves a long (and easily congested) drive...a check on Google Maps says 3:15, but that is along a mostly two-lane highway. I actually would not be surprised if any Key West-based operations all but collapse (there's a tourist market there, but the market is a niche based on people already going to Key West and then doing Havana for a day or two "on the side"...not to mention the inherent issue of people driving to Key West and then leaving their car) once you get something out of Miami.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

I had to make a quick trip over to Prince Edward Island last weekend. Here’s some photos:

Waiting at Caribou NS just as the MV Confederation arrives for the 8am crossing:






It’s 22 km and 70 minutes across the Northumberland Strait. Looking back to Nova Scotia.....











......and ahead to PEI.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

I returned on the 13 km Bridge over to New Brunswick. Evidence of the old parking lot where vehicles once lined for the ferry in Borden PEI is still there:


----------



## MrFSS

Is there a toll charge for the bridge? I assume there would be.

Years ago we were on the ferry from PEI to NS as the tail end of a hurricane was passing through. In fact, we had to wait two days during the hurricane before we could leave. Roughest ferry ride I ever had!!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Bridge Toll for a car is $45.50 when leaving Prince Edward Island. No toll is charged when leaving the New Brunswick side.

The Tolls are based on the fare that was charged for using the ferries that the bridge replaced in 1997 + an annual increase since then. (You’ve got to pay for a billion dollar bridge some way!)

The toll may seem high but if the ferries were still operating....I recently read that the round trip fare would now be at least $55 + a fuel surcharge.

And you can now cross on Your schedule......no more leaving the beach early on a hot summer Sunday afternoon just to sit in a ferry line-up for hours, inching your way forward so you can get home to Moncton or Halifax that evening.....and those line-up could be long in a hot car! Or sometimes in winter: waiting for ice and wind conditions to improve so the ferry could get across.

And the ferry crossing last weekend was glass-smooth!


----------



## Bob Dylan

As always great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

NS VIA Fan said:


> Bridge Toll for a car is $45.50 when leaving Prince Edward Island. No toll is charged when leaving the New Brunswick side.


The ferry I took over to PEI from Nova Scotia was free in that direction. If I had returned on the ferry instead of the bridge......it would have cost $75. so I saved a bit by using the bridge but made up for it in gas on the longer drive back to NS through New Brunswick.


----------



## railiner

Nice photo-report, as usual, NS VIA Fan!

Have you ever sailed under the Confederation Bridge? I did, several years ago aboard the HAL Maasdam enroute from Charlottetown to Quebec City. You needed a local pilot the entire voyage, and the channel clearance was incredibly tight. You had multi-colored 'range' lights to guide you. If you simply walked from one side of the ship's "Crow's Nest" observation lounge to the other, you would see the lights change from red to white to green.

On subsequent cruises aboard larger ships, we had to backtrack around the east end of the island, and go across the Gulf.

While at Charlottetown, I took a shore excursion that included a bus ride over the bridge to NB, where we stopped at a gift shop. I still have a very nice commemorative medal issued to celebrate the bridge's completion.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> Have you ever sailed under the Confederation Bridge? I did, several years ago aboard the HAL Maasdam enroute from Charlottetown to Quebec City.


Interesting.....thanks for posting that.

If you go to this link and scroll down to 'Events' There's a photo here of a cruise ship sailing under the bridge and I think it just might be the Maasdam!

http://www.confederationbridge.com/media-room/photo-gallery.html

I've never sailed under the bridge, but I've walked across....13 KM from PEI to NB. It was the day before the bridge opened to traffic so the ferries were still operating. You took a ferry over then walked back. They estimated about 75,000 participated in the Bridge Walk/Run that day.

There's also a photo in the above 'events' folder of a similar Bridge Walk/Run in 2005. Masses of people.....guardrail to guardrail!


----------



## railiner

That is indeed the MS Maasdam!

The crowd is like the start of the New York Marathon on the Verrazano Narrows Bridge....


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Marine Atlantic has purchased the two ferries they have been chartering from Stena for the past four years and used on the run between Nova Scotia and Newfoundland.

http://www.marine-atlantic.ca/uploads/file/Marine-Atlantic-Purchases-MV-Blue-Puttees-and-MV-Highlanders(1).pdf

Here's a few shots at North Sydney NS of the MV Highlanders:.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

......and the MV Blue Puttees with the new Terminal Building:


----------



## railiner

Interesting.....thanks for posting.

Just curious...who provided the crews while the vessels were chartered from Stena? Was it a 'mixed bag' of Stena and Marine Atlantic, or some other arrangement?

I suppose what ever it was, it will now be all Marine Atlantic.....


----------



## Bob Dylan

Canadians know how to do Ferries!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> Interesting.....thanks for posting.
> 
> Just curious...who provided the crews while the vessels were chartered from Stena? Was it a 'mixed bag' of Stena and Marine Atlantic, or some other arrangement?
> 
> I suppose what ever it was, it will now be all Marine Atlantic.....


I believe they’ve always had all Marine Atlantic crews. The only time I remember a European crew was the summer they chartered the Max Mols Fast Ferry

It could do the 100 mile crossing in 2 1/2 hours vs: the usual 5 to 6 hours but it wasn’t made for the open Gulf and quickly earned the name the Vomit Comet !









http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/max-mols-gets-shakedown-crossing-1.237494


----------



## railiner

So it was more like a lease, then a charter, I suppose, if the crews were not supplied....


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Bay Ferries new 'Fundy Rose' has entered service on the Saint John, New Brunswick to Digby, Nova Scotia run replacing the 45 year old former Canadian Pacific Railway 'Princes of Acadia'.

The Princess of Acadia and its predecessors were the CPR's connection across the 40 mile wide Bay of Fundy between the 'Atlantic Limited' at Saint John and the Dominion Atlantic Railway at Digby... providing an alternative route between Montreal and Halifax to the CNR's Ocean Limited.

The Fundy Rose is the former Blue Star Line 'Ithaki' that first entered service in 2000 running between the Greek islands. It was purchased by the Canadian Government in 2014.

I was working in Saint John and decided to take the long way home yesterday......so instead of the straight 400 kilometer, 4 hour drive.....a nice 2 1/4 hr cruise on the Fundy Rose... and then the drive from Digby. The ferry cost me $140.....but I did save a $4 highway toll!!

Heres a few pictures:











There's plenty of seating on board. In Fundy Roses former life it operated more as a bus between the Greek islands with lots of walk-on passengers.....whereas here it will mainly handle cars, trucks, RVs and tour buses.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

There's also an open sundeck bar that will probably see limited use to 4 months of the year (can't see it being too busy during a winter gale!)


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The transfer bridge at the dock in Digby is designed to allow for the extreme differences between the high and low tides in the Bay of Fundy.











.....and here's the Yacht-like Princess of Acadia that the Fundy Rose replaced.....


----------



## railiner

Very interesting, thanks for posting!

I don't think I would want to spend my time on the crossing in those seats in your 4th photo...too much like being on a wide-body airliner... 

Next time you are looking for "the long way" home....how about driving down to Portland and taking the Nova Star to Yarmouth?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thanks for sharing, nice pics as always! Makes me nostalgic for the old days when I used to ride the BC and Washington State Ferries, but they weren't as "plush"!

And spending $140 to save $4 is something we travel junkies can relate to! Normal people can't! LOL

And railiners points about the airline type seating is a good one ( looks more like Greyhound to me), and taking the " "short" way home via Maine is a great idea!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> I don't think I would want to spend my time on the crossing in those seats in your 4th photo...too much like being on a wide-body airliner...
> 
> Next time you are looking for "the long way" home....how about driving down to Portland and taking the Nova Star to Yarmouth?


Like I said....it operated more like a bus in the Greek islands and in fact the seats are quite comfortable. But you have plenty of seating options......heres the observation lounge up front:











>>>>

And I still plan a trip on the Nova Star.....maybe mid-September (but its been a busy summer at work)


----------



## Blackwolf

It is sad to see the Princess go, as she was a very attractive ship with gracious lines. She was looking her age this last winter in Digby, with peeling paint and large rust stains along her hull along with other neglected maintenance in the looks department (and probably a fair share in the mechanical one too, since Bay Ferries knew they were about to decommission the ship.) But things are not built with an eye toward aesthetics any longer, and so it goes that the new-er vessel is much more utilitarian in design. I'll casually pay attention to what news feeds I can on what the Princess' fate will be, but I imagine it'll end up at the breakers without much fanfare.

Inside the new vessel looks modern and simplistic, nothing fancy and very "IKEA-like" in the decor. I wonder if her European construction and machinery will make for an easier or more difficult time to the crews working her. I have a hunch that, even if the ship was completely sold-out and no tickets were available to purchase at the peak of tourist season, that the vessel would still feel somewhat empty with lots of vacant seats. I say that because, with her being Canadian-flagged and subscribing to North American SOLAS standards, the capacity of persons aboard would be substantially reduced verses her former Grecian operation. This thought was borne by the photo of her promenade while along-side at Saint John, in which half of the inflatable raft deployment racks are empty and unused. This might change at peak season, but it would seem odd to me that the boat would be given a Seaworthiness Certificate by the Coast Guard with only a portion of her life safety equipment aboard unless the number of persons she was allowed to carry was reduced.


----------



## railiner

Those seats I mentioned are definitely coach airliner seats....you won't find that particular type on any Greyhound....the tray tables that pivot out on arms rather than the seatbacks are one giveaway....the forward cross bar near the floor (to prevent carryon bags stowed under the seat from sliding forward are another.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> Those seats I mentioned are definitely coach airliner seats....you won't find that particular type on any Greyhound....the tray tables that pivot out on arms rather than the seatbacks are one giveaway....the forward cross bar near the floor (to prevent carryon bags stowed under the seat from sliding forward are another.


The Fundy Rose was built by Deawoo in South Korea. Perhaps they got a good deal on airline seats at the time…..but like I said…..when operating between the Greek islands…..it was more like a bus service having lots of walk-on passengers and if you go to around 3:30 in this YouTube video…..









....…you will see beside the stern vehicle ramp, the foot-passenger ramps lowering….something they do not use here. Here in NS & NB the walk-ons board a mini bus in front of the terminal and are driven aboard to the bottom of the escalator on the car deck. And looking at this video….that docking operation in Greece appears pretty causal compared to regulations in Canada where there dock-workers fully secure the vessel before anything moves.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Blackwolf said:


> It is sad to see the Princess go, as she was a very attractive ship with gracious lines. She was looking her age this last winter in Digby, with peeling paint and large rust stains along her hull along with other neglected maintenance in the looks department (and probably a fair share in the mechanical one too, since Bay Ferries knew they were about to decommission the ship.) But things are not built with an eye toward aesthetics any longer, and so it goes that the new-er vessel is much more utilitarian in design. I'll casually pay attention to what news feeds I can on what the Princess' fate will be, but I imagine it'll end up at the breakers without much fanfare.


Yes the Princess has the classic lines of her Canadian Pacific heritage and it’s hard to say what her fate will be but I imagine it’s to the breakers. She’s currently tied up in Saint John and there are calls for it to become a floating museum but I can’t see that happening. Although It would be nice to see it go to a Yacht Club where the vehicle deck could be used for indoor winter boat storage…..just like the Columbia Yacht Club in Chicago did with the old CN Prince Edward Island railcar ferry “Abegweit” on the downtown lakefront there. 

http://www.columbiayachtclub.org/Default.aspx?p=DynamicModule&pageid=390676&ssid=311683&vnf=1

We had just about a full load out of Saint John. Several trucks and RVs took up lane length for cars but as you can see from the photos….wide open spaces with plenty of seating options aboard.

(And Blackwolf…..what a nice drive home Saturday evening on the 101 compared to what you probably experience last January!. A warm, sunny evening with little traffic and the first time I’ve crossed Bear River since the old Dominion Atlantic trestle was removed. Strange not seeing it parallel to the highway bridge anymore)


----------



## NS VIA Fan

I had to make a quick trip over to Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island on Saturday and the shortest route is a 50 minute drive to the ferry terminal at Caribou, Nova Scotia and a 75 minute crossing on the NFL Ferry “MV Confederation”…….Breakfast, Coffee, read the paper…..then another 50 minute drive into Charlottetown. The crossing going over to PEI is free but you pay $75.00 upon leaving the Island. Map here:

http://tinyurl.com/psgz2lb

The Trans Canada Highway ends at the Caribou Ferry Terminal (that’s PEI…14 miles across in the distance)






Below….the Confederation is on the left and the Holiday Island on the right. With its open decks…..the Holiday Island is a summer boat and is now tied-up for the season.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

And below…..the Wood Islands, PEI Ferry Terminal.














Saturday evening I left Charlottetown in time to make the 6:15pm crossing. A nice dinner onboard and I would be home by 8:30pm.

But as I made my way to Wood Islands I noticed the winds picking-up and when I checked in at the Terminal….I found out the evening crossing had been cancelled. The winds were now almost at gale force out on the Northumberland Strait.

It wasn’t a question of what to do now? I knew…..drive around via the Confederation Bridge over to New Brunswick and a 400 km, 5 hour drive to get home. Even while on the Bridge (9 miles/13 km long)….speed was reduced to 60 km/h due to the high winds and high sided trucks were being restricted.

http://tinyurl.com/pnt62u6

An interesting day to say the least! What should have been a quick round-trip….. ended up touching three provinces. I did save $75.00 on the Ferry but the Bridge Toll was $45.00 plus the additional gas.


----------



## railiner

As always.....thanks for the great post! 

Was there a reasonable airline alternative for your trip?


----------



## Bob Dylan

As always thanks for sharing great pics and your adventure! Long way home indeed!

If you don't have the money to leave PEI via Ferry or Bridge do you just become a resident? LOL


----------



## railiner

Bob Dylan said:


> As always thanks for sharing great pics and your adventure! Long way home indeed!
> 
> If you don't have the money to leave PEI via Ferry or Bridge do you just become a resident? LOL


Good point....it would seem more logical (to my way of thinking)...that one would pay to get to an island, (albeit an entire province), and have the return to the mainland, free...

Unless the businesses believe that paying first to get there, would discourage some from going....


----------



## fairviewroad

NS VIA Fan said:


> But as I made my way to Wood Islands I noticed the winds picking-up and when I checked in at the Terminal….I found out the evening crossing had been cancelled. The winds were now almost at gale force out on the Northumberland Strait.


How long in advance do they cancel these runs? Is there a way to check before you leave Charlottetown?

Railiner wrote:



> Good point....it would seem more logical (to my way of thinking)...that one would pay to get to an island, (albeit an entire province), and have the return to the mainland, free...Unless the businesses believe that paying first to get there, would discourage some from going...


.

I think that the psychology of it has a lot to do with it. PEI must surely rely a lot on tourism dollars, and if you've already paid $45 or $75 on the way over, you might have less money in your pocket to burn once you get there (figuratively speaking, of course, since most people are using credit cards anyhow).

OTOH, people fly to Vegas/Orlando/Paris etc, spending hundreds or thousands of dollars to get there, but don't seem to have any problem dropping many hundreds or thousands more once they arrive. So it's a matter of perspective, I guess.

But the current "pay as you leave" system reminds me of "Hotel California."

"You can check-out any time you like,

But you can never leave! (unless you have $45)"


----------



## BCL

railiner said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always thanks for sharing great pics and your adventure! Long way home indeed!
> 
> If you don't have the money to leave PEI via Ferry or Bridge do you just become a resident? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Good point....it would seem more logical (to my way of thinking)...that one would pay to get to an island, (albeit an entire province), and have the return to the mainland, free...
> 
> Unless the businesses believe that paying first to get there, would discourage some from going....
Click to expand...

Washington State Ferries has something like that. Seattle to Bainbridge Island charges for adult passengers. The return trip is free for passengers. They will charge for a vehicle with driver. However, it's not quite landlocked since there are bridges. We came from the other side (the Olympic Peninsula) and took the ferry rather than going all the way south to Olympia to get to Seattle.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

fairviewroad said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But as I made my way to Wood Islands I noticed the winds picking-up and when I checked in at the Terminal.I found out the evening crossing had been cancelled. The winds were now almost at gale force out on the Northumberland Strait.
> 
> 
> 
> How long in advance do they cancel these runs? Is there a way to check before you leave Charlottetown?
Click to expand...

I checked the recorded info line before I left Charlottetown and the 6:15 crossing was still a go. In the 50 minutes it took me to drive to Wood Islands.....the ferry had left the Caribou side and due to wind and sea conditions out on the Strait.....the Captain cancelled any further crossings that evening.



fairviewroad said:


> Railiner wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point....it would seem more logical (to my way of thinking)...that one would pay to get to an island, (albeit an entire province), and have the return to the mainland, free...
> 
> Unless the businesses believe that paying first to get there, would discourage some from going...
> 
> 
> 
> .I think that the psychology of it has a lot to do with it. PEI must surely rely a lot on tourism dollars, and if you've already paid $45 or $75 on the way over, you might have less money in your pocket to burn once you get there (figuratively speaking, of course, since most people are using credit cards anyhow).
> 
> OTOH, people fly to Vegas/Orlando/Paris etc, spending hundreds or thousands of dollars to get there, but don't seem to have any problem dropping many hundreds or thousands more once they arrive. So it's a matter of perspective, I guess.
> 
> But the current "pay as you leave" system reminds me of "Hotel California."
> 
> "You can check-out any time you like,
> 
> But you can never leave! (unless you have $45)"
Click to expand...

Never really thought much about it. I guess it might be a bit more palatable for tourists if they saw $37. 50 (ferry) or $22.50 (bridge)....but they are still paying the same amount round trip (and most tourists are probably making a round trip).....and the tolls are per vehicle so the more you can stuff-in the cheaper it is!

It's been like this for years......round-trip tolling. The bridge and ferry operators save by not having to maintain infrastructure and pay wages to toll collectors on both sides of the Strait.

Most Islanders and other Maritimers accept the Bridge Toll as it's based on the fare that was charged by the Marine Atlantic Ferries that the bridge replaced in 1997 + an annual increase based on inflation since then. (Youve got to pay for a billion dollar bridge some how!)

The rates may seem high but if the ferries were still operating the rate would probably be a lot higher now if you include fuel surcharges.....which thankfully you dont pay to cross the bridge in your own vehicle.

And now you cross on YOUR schedule......no more leaving the beach early on a hot summer Sunday afternoon just to sit in a ferry line-up for hours, inching your way forward so you can get home to Moncton or Halifax that evening.....and those line-up could be long in a hot car!.....Or sometimes in winter: waiting for ice and wind conditions to improve so the ferry could get across.


----------



## SarahZ

During my recent trip to Victoria, BC, I experienced my first trip on BC Ferries. My friend and I went from Swartz Bay (Victoria) to Tsawwassen Bay (Vancouver) and back. We didn't spend any time in Vancouver, as we got a late start to the day and didn't have time. We got off the ferry, purchased a return ticket, and got right back on. 

It was a lovely experience. On the way to Vancouver, we splurged on the lunch buffet and stuffed ourselves full of good food. I was impressed with the offerings. It was definitely worth the money. And since I paid, we actually saved quite a bit, thanks to an amazing exchange rate that day. 

They also have a cafe area where you can buy sandwiches, salads, fruit, etc, a hot line where you can order burgers and whatnot, and a coffee bar.

The seats were comfortable and plentiful, but we spent most of our time topside since I wanted to enjoy the view and ocean air. I stood as close to the bow as they would allow. I felt sort of like I was the Captain, and it was fun to feel the wind in my hair.

We didn't bring our vehicle, as they charge per person AND vehicle, not a combined rate. Had we brought the car, we probably would have gone into Vancouver for a little while.

Bonus: We got to see some whales! We also went to the stern for a bit to watch for dolphins, as some people told us the dolphins like to play in the wake, but we didn't see any.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Brings back many wonderful memories! Thanks for sharing! BC is one of the prettiest areas on earth!


----------



## SarahZ

Bob Dylan said:


> Brings back many wonderful memories! Thanks for sharing! BC is one of the prettiest areas on earth!


It is.  I put my vacation pictures on Facebook.

Here's a link to the album. You don't have to be signed in to see it.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10102584159979784.1073741869.30311596&type=1&l=7ff5b34bda


----------



## railiner

SarahZ....great shots...thanks so much for posting! :hi:

Victoria is one of my favorite places on Earth....I have sailed there on the BC Ferry, as shown above, the former CP SS Princess Marguerite, the Victoria Clipper, and a couple of HAL cruise ships enroute to or from Alaska....have yet to do the Black Ball MV Coho or the Washington State to Sidney.......


----------



## railiner

fairviewroad said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But as I made my way to Wood Islands I noticed the winds picking-up and when I checked in at the Terminal….I found out the evening crossing had been cancelled. The winds were now almost at gale force out on the Northumberland Strait.
> 
> 
> 
> How long in advance do they cancel these runs? Is there a way to check before you leave Charlottetown?
> 
> Railiner wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point....it would seem more logical (to my way of thinking)...that one would pay to get to an island, (albeit an entire province), and have the return to the mainland, free...Unless the businesses believe that paying first to get there, would discourage some from going...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> I think that the psychology of it has a lot to do with it. PEI must surely rely a lot on tourism dollars, and if you've already paid $45 or $75 on the way over, you might have less money in your pocket to burn once you get there (figuratively speaking, of course, since most people are using credit cards anyhow).
> 
> OTOH, people fly to Vegas/Orlando/Paris etc, spending hundreds or thousands of dollars to get there, but don't seem to have any problem dropping many hundreds or thousands more once they arrive. So it's a matter of perspective, I guess.
> 
> But the current "pay as you leave" system reminds me of "Hotel California."
> 
> "You can check-out any time you like,
> 
> But you can never leave! (unless you have $45)"
Click to expand...

Kind of reminds me of this....  .....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7Jw_v3F_Q0


----------



## SarahZ

railiner said:


> SarahZ....great shots...thanks so much for posting! :hi:
> 
> Victoria is one of my favorite places on Earth....I have sailed there on the BC Ferry, as shown above, the former CP SS Princess Marguerite, the Victoria Clipper, and a couple of HAL cruise ships enroute to or from Alaska....have yet to do the Black Ball MV Coho or the Washington State to Sidney.......


Victoria is also one of my favorite places. I was last there in 2007 and had been yearning to go back all this time. I was so happy when my plane landed at YYJ on October 10. 

Once I move to Seattle, I plan to ride the Victoria Clipper and the Coho fairly often, as one of my very best friends lives in Victoria. I'll also end up on a Washington State ferry at some point, I'm sure.


----------



## BCL

SarahZ said:


> During my recent trip to Victoria, BC, I experienced my first trip on BC Ferries. My friend and I went from Swartz Bay (Victoria) to Tsawwassen Bay (Vancouver) and back. We didn't spend any time in Vancouver, as we got a late start to the day and didn't have time. We got off the ferry, purchased a return ticket, and got right back on.
> 
> It was a lovely experience. On the way to Vancouver, we splurged on the lunch buffet and stuffed ourselves full of good food. I was impressed with the offerings. It was definitely worth the money. And since I paid, we actually saved quite a bit, thanks to an amazing exchange rate that day.
> 
> They also have a cafe area where you can buy sandwiches, salads, fruit, etc, a hot line where you can order burgers and whatnot, and a coffee bar.
> 
> The seats were comfortable and plentiful, but we spent most of our time topside since I wanted to enjoy the view and ocean air. I stood as close to the bow as they would allow. I felt sort of like I was the Captain, and it was fun to feel the wind in my hair.
> 
> We didn't bring our vehicle, as they charge per person AND vehicle, not a combined rate. Had we brought the car, we probably would have gone into Vancouver for a little while.
> 
> Bonus: We got to see some whales! We also went to the stern for a bit to watch for dolphins, as some people told us the dolphins like to play in the wake, but we didn't see any.


Tsawwassen is actually pretty far from Vancouver. It's about 45 minutes to the waterfront with no traffic. If you had a car, a more interesting place might have been Point Roberts, WA. Not that there's much to do there, but that it's a geographic oddity.







My family took a car from Tsawwassen to Schwartz Bay last July on the Spirit of British Columbia. They have a pretty extensive ferry terminal there with shopping and restaurants. On the trip We waved at the Spirit of Vancouver Island, which was going in the reverse direction. We also saw some really small car ferry - one serving those small islands. The other deal is that they had free (reasonably fast) WiFi and satellite TV. They had a CFL game on an I recognized one of the coaches (Jeff Tedford) who was the head coach at Cal. We had no idea what the terminal at Schwartz Bay is like.

We stayed in Victoria and took the Sidney-Anacortes (the Chelan) ferry the next day. We were welcomed with a prescreen by US Customs before lining up. It was kind of boring there with no WiFi and just a small gift shop and snack bar there. However, we did see a bald eagle flying over the water. We could see a lot of turboprops flying into and out of Victoria Airport. The ferry ride itself wasn't quite as nice as BC Ferries, especially with no WiFi or TV. The food was basically reheated, but we still needed to eat. We stopped at Friday Harbor to let off just a few cars and take on a couple. When we arrived we had to go through Customs again.


----------



## SarahZ

Well, I've never been to Vancouver, so that would have been our prime destination. 45 minutes isn't that long to me, considering that's my commute every day. Plus, neither of us had our passports with us, so we couldn't have gone to Port Roberts unless we'd planned ahead (and this was an impulse trip).

I did marvel at Port Roberts, though. I had no idea the U.S. owned that itty, bitty, teeny, tiny piece of land. It seems so silly to me.  We talked about it for quite some time once I saw the map on the ferry. So, if we'd had time AND had our passports with us, we might have done that as well.

Next time, perhaps.


----------



## BCL

There was a plan to install slot machines on the ferries serving the Tsawwassen-Schwartz Bay route. It got scrapped when a study determined it would probably lose money. There was also a small detail that the route also went through US territorial waters. As it stands now, they probably deal with taxation issues regarding the use of US territory.

http://www.timescolonist.com/news/local/b-c-ferries-scraps-slot-machine-plan-will-expand-gift-shop-instead-1.1962094

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/bc-ferries-slot-machines-plan-scrapped-by-government-1.3104915

Oh - there was a duty-free shop on the Washington State Ferries trip from Vancouver Island to Washington. It was open fairly briefly, as we got into US territorial waters rather quickly. It wasn't much anyways.


----------



## SarahZ

BCL said:


> There was a plan to install slot machines on the ferries serving the Tsawwassen-Schwartz Bay route. It got scrapped when a study determined it would probably lose money.


Yeah, most people we saw looked like people who'd been on that route a hundred times. Granted, we went on a Thursday, so it was probably mostly students/commuters returning from the Thanksgiving holiday or traveling to/from Victoria for a weekend visit with family and friends.

I'm sure there are probably more tourists on the weekends, perhaps. Still, those who weren't sitting on the decks were reading and watching movies on iPads and laptops in the seating areas. The journey didn't really scream "gambling time" to me so much as "relax and enjoy the view for an hour and a half".

I did find it interesting that we crossed the Washington border, albeit briefly.


----------



## BCL

SarahZ said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a plan to install slot machines on the ferries serving the Tsawwassen-Schwartz Bay route. It got scrapped when a study determined it would probably lose money.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, most people we saw looked like people who'd been on that route a hundred times. Granted, we went on a Thursday, so it was probably mostly students/commuters returning from the Thanksgiving holiday or traveling to/from Victoria for a weekend visit with family and friends.
> 
> I'm sure there are probably more tourists on the weekends, perhaps. Still, those who weren't sitting on the decks were reading and watching movies on iPads and laptops in the seating areas. The journey didn't really scream "gambling time" to me so much as "relax and enjoy the view for an hour and a half".
> 
> I did find it interesting that we crossed the Washington border, albeit briefly.
Click to expand...

Just to correct myself, Swartz Bay.

Gambling is actually pretty common in BC. We stayed at a casino hotel in the Vancouver area. The locals do gamble. We took the westbound ferry the day before the WWC Final in Vancouver. Not really a lot of tourists going to Vancouver Island, but probably more in the other direction. In any case, I don't think they were so much worried that they wouldn't be used, but the cost of employees, IT support, security, payments to Washington state, etc. The articles noted that they'll be more likely to build more restaurant and shopping spaces when they do their next overhauls.






I've been to Vancouver Island three times, and I don't think I ever got on/off via the same route. I've been on the private Port Angeles-Victoria ferry operated by Black Ball Lines. Years ago I took the Nainamo-Tsawwassen ferry. We took that route to see more of Vancouver Island.

I've been joking that within the span of four days I'd been through North Vancouver, Vancouver, BC, Vancouver Island, and Vancouver, WA (on the Coast Starlight).


----------



## SarahZ

I'd love to go further up island some day. We talked about going to Nanaimo, Gold River, and/or Port Renfrew, but there was so much I hadn't seen in Victoria the first time that we ended up spending most of our time driving around the Saanich Peninsula.

No regrets, though.  We have plenty of time to explore once I live closer. I'm excited to see Vancouver (BC) and more of Washington and Oregon too.


----------



## BCL

SarahZ said:


> I'd love to go further up island some day. We talked about going to Nanaimo, Gold River, and/or Port Renfrew, but there was so much I hadn't seen in Victoria the first time that we ended up spending most of our time driving around the Saanich Peninsula.
> 
> No regrets, though.  We have plenty of time to explore once I live closer. I'm excited to see Vancouver (BC) and more of Washington and Oregon too.


We drove around but kept on getting lost. I had my iPhone but didn't turn on roaming. I basically got around by programming a destination when I had WiFi internet. I could follow the directions exactly, but if I took the wrong turn I got no more directions until I got back to the programmed route. I also had no voice directions unless I happened to have WiFi. Once I ducked into a Tim Horton's just to program a new route.

I had one of those tourist brochures with a map page, but it wasn't detailed enough when I got lost.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

http://gcaptain.com/new-aranui-5-is-half-cargo-half-cruise-ship/#.Vm2ngl9OKnM

Not quite a ferry, but something I would like to try.


----------



## railiner

Very nice!

I recently came across this gem of a video


showing a coastal voyage on the mid '60's SS Santa Maria at the end of parent Delta Lines service in the early '80's. Fascinating look a a typical "combo" passenger-freighter.

The ship started out under Grace Line ownership, and was sold to Delta Line (former Mississippi Shipping Company, not to be confused with the former Delta Queen riverboat company.

A bit of trivia....the Delta Line was for a period owned by TCO industries, which also owned Continental Trailways. TCO was later acquired by Holiday Inn.


----------



## CHamilton

German group buys Seattle-based Clipper Vacations, adding new routes


> German ferry and shipping group FRS has acquired Seattle-based Clipper Navigation, which operates Clipper Vacations and the Victoria Clipper, the ferry service between Seattle, Victoria, BC and the San Juan Islands.
> Clipper founder, chairwoman and CEO Merideth Tall said that FRS has acquired a majority interest in Clipper. Terms of the acquisition were not disclosed, but Tall will continue in her role as CEO of the company and retain a minority ownership stake.
> For its part, FRS is leveraging its acquisition of Clipper to gain a stake in the North American tourism market and add new ferry route this year between to Victoria BC and Vancouver, BC and then between Florida and Cuba, once the company receives government approval, said FRS CEO Götz Becker.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The CAT came Back!..... between Portland and Yarmouth.

Bay Ferries......they currently operate Saint John NB and Digby NS and between Caribou NS and Prince Edward Island will now also operate the ‘new’ CAT Ferry between Portland Maine and Yarmouth NS.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/ferry-yarmouth-maine-numbers-1.3505846

This is the former Hawaii Superferry and currently the USNS Puerto Rico. Bay Ferries will charter it from the US Navy.(I believe it's currently docked in Philadelphia)

Bay Ferries once operated another Cat Ferry on the Maine run until 2009.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Excellent news for those wanting to visit the Maritimes from the NE!

.


----------



## railiner

I agree, apparently many NS taxpayer's do not.....if you read some of the comments after the CBC story...


----------



## trainman74

Required reading if you ever take that trip is the science-fiction short story "Dance Band on the Titanic" by Jack L. Chalker, which is about a ferry that travels between Maine and the Maritimes -- but it does so in several dozen parallel universes simultaneously.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Next year you will be able to 'drive to France' in an hour with a new ferry connection between Fortune, Newfoundland and Saint Pierre.

http://products.damen.com/en/ranges/fast-ropax-ferry/fast-ropax-ferry-5510

http://www.damen.com/en/news/2016/04/la_collectivite_territoriale_de_st_pierre_et_miquelon_selects_damen_for_two_fast_ferries

Until now....the ferry has been passenger only, no vehicles:

http://www.saintpierreferry.ca/St._Pierre_Ferry_Office/index.html.html


----------



## railiner

NS VIA Fan said:


> Next year you will be able to 'drive to France' in an hour with a new ferry connection between Fortune, Newfoundland and Saint Pierre.
> 
> http://www.vocm.com/newsarticle.asp?mn=2&id=62005&latest=1
> 
> http://products.damen.com/en/ranges/fast-ropax-ferry/fast-ropax-ferry-5510
> 
> http://www.damen.com/en/news/2016/04/la_collectivite_territoriale_de_st_pierre_et_miquelon_selects_damen_for_two_fast_ferries
> 
> Until now....the ferry has been passenger only, no vehicles:
> 
> http://www.saintpierreferry.ca/St._Pierre_Ferry_Office/index.html.html


Sounds great....too bad there is no ferry to Fortune from Nova Scotia....

I have always wanted to take one of the few cruises that call at St. Pierre on their transatlantic journey's.....


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> Sounds great....too bad there is no ferry to Fortune from Nova Scotia....
> 
> I have always wanted to take one of the few cruises that call at St. Pierre on their transatlantic journey's...


Just take the Marine Atlantic Ferry from North Sydney, Nova Scotia to Argentia, NL and drive to Fortune.






If you're going that faryou will want to see Newfoundland also:

http://tinyurl.com/j2gwezo

And an FYI for those not familiar.....Saint-Pierre & Miquelon is a Territory "Collectivité" of France located about 20 miles off the coast of Newfoundland. The islands might be in North America but the local currency in the Euro and the food and wine.....excellent!


----------



## railiner

And some Citroen's, Peugeot's, and Renault's, I presume?

I have driven from Port-au-Basque to Saint Anthony to St. John's, and return; but I did not venture to that part of Newfoundland. I later learned of the French islands, when looking at Holland-America Line cruise itineraries.

Still on my "bucket list"...


----------



## Palmetto

En réalité, on considère les deux comme Départements d'Outre-Mer. Moi aussi, je voudrais y faire une visite un de ces jours!

http://www.domtom.fr/saint-pierre-et-miquelon.php

Being a French major, I couldn't resist tossing in a little sentence from "la belle langue". Rough translation : Actually, the two are considered to be Overseas Departments. I really would like to visit there one of these day!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Northumberland Ferries are back in service again for another season......May 1 to Dec 20, 2016. Heres some shots at Caribou NS, last Sunday afternoon May 1.



























And it should be a busy season for NFL-Bay. Besides the PEI Ferry they also operate between Saint John & Digby.....and now the new CAT between Yarmouth & Portland.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thanks for the pics and the update! Always great to get travel info from our cousins in the Great White North! 

It's on my bucket list to take the Downeaster to Maine, Ferry to Nova Scotia and the Ocean from Halifax back to Montreal! Looking forward to a trip report from someone who takes it this Summer!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The Marine Atlantic fleet is in at North Sydney NS, yesterday, May 21...and all in port except the Leif Ericson which is just getting underway from the Newfoundland side.

https://www.marineatlantic.ca/en/

Left to Right: Highlanders, Atlantic Vision and Blue Puttees.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The Highlanders reverses out at 1145.....turns and is underway for Port-aux-Basques NL.....6 hours away


----------



## CHamilton

New ferry carries passengers between Bremerton and Seattle

http://www.seattlepi.com/news/article/New-ferry-carries-passengers-between-Bremerton-11277340.php


----------



## Bob Dylan

CHamilton said:


> New ferry carries passengers between Bremerton and Seattle
> 
> http://www.seattlepi.com/news/article/New-ferry-carries-passengers-between-Bremerton-11277340.php


 Another sensible way to commute in addition to Rail!


----------



## CHamilton

It's a launch: Seattle-Bremerton fast ferry starts service

http://kuow.org/post/its-launch-seattle-bremerton-fast-ferry-starts-service


----------



## VAtrainfan

I grew up commuting on the Jamestown-Scotland ferry in Virginia. Quite a varied fleet, until 1979 all of the boats were second-hand, bought from other shuttered ferry services. Two were converted rail barges. In '79 they got their first custom-built boat, the M/V Surry, replacing a 1930s-era boat. Now they have three such "modern" boats (the "Williamsburg" in 1984, the "Pocahontas" in 1995). But they still run a 1936-build boat, the "Virginia". Its replacement is currently under construction in Mississippi.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Went to Prince Edward Island on the weekend: Ferry going over was NFL's _Holiday Island_ a former CN (Canadian National Railways) ferry built in 1969. Capacity is 155 cars.

1-Pulling away from the now empty marshaling area at Caribou, Nova Scotia

2-Arriving in Wood Islands, PEI

3-_Holiday Island_ docked at Wood Islands.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Returning to Nova Scotia..we were on the _Confederation_ with a capacity of 220 cars. Its 14 miles across and takes 75 minutes.

1-_Confederation_ arriving in Wood Islands PEI

2-Waiting to board

3-Meeting the _Holiday Island_ midway across.

4-Approaching Caribou, NS


----------



## NS VIA Fan

I also got to see the CTMA 'Traveriser' ('Ferry'...en francais) arriving in PEI after a 5 hr crossing from the Magdalene Islands

1-Sailing just off the eastern shore of PEI

2-Approaching Souris PEI

3-Docking in Souris


----------



## Chaz

NS VIA Fan said:


> Went to Prince Edward Island on the weekend: Ferry going over was NFL's _Holiday Island_ a former CN (Canadian National Railways) ferry built in 1969. Capacity is 155 cars.
> 
> 1-Pulling away from the now empty marshaling area at Caribou, Nova Scotia
> 
> 2-Arriving in Wood Islands, PEI
> 
> 3-_Holiday Island_ docked at Wood Islands.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Brings back pleasant memories of Summer in the Maritimes!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for posting these!


----------



## railiner

Stunning photography! Thanks so much for posting! :hi:


----------



## Maglev

I just booked my passage on the 1967-built _MV Hyak _from Orcas Island to Anacortes to attend the 2017 AU Gathering. The ferries do not connect with the train to Portland in the morning, so I have to go to the mainland the night before.

It has been a rough summer for ferries in the San Juan Islands. One of our 50-year-old ferries went down right at the same time that the fleet's spare vessel was also out of commission. This resulted in several cancellations, including one of two daily international sailings from Anacortes to Sidney, BC. And at another time this summer, our brand-new _MV Samish _experienced engine problems and was out of commission for a week.

For those not familiar with Washington State Ferries, "_Washington State Ferries operates the largest ferry fleet in the United States. 23 ferries cross Puget Sound and its inland waterways, carrying over 23 million passengers. From Tacoma, Washington, to Sidney, British Columbia, we travel up and down the Sound, acting as a marine highway for commercial users, tourists and daily commuters alike."_

Post edited to add picture of _MV Yakima _as seen from _MV Hyak._


----------



## Maglev

This is the Pierce County, Washington, ferry at Steilacoom, as seen from Amtrak _Cascades _train 516 (sorry about the glare):


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Most airline passengers now use the new Pedestrian Tunnel under the 400' wide Harbour entrance to reach Billy Bishop Airport on Toronto Island......but the Ferry still runs for vehicles and passengers are free to use it for the minute and a half crossing:

https://www.portstoronto.com/TorontoPortAuthority/media/TPASiteAssets/facts/BBTCA-Ferry-Facts.pdf


----------



## NS VIA Fan

>


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nice pics and brings back good memories from Toronto the Good!


----------



## railiner

Fabulous shots, and especially appreciated the history....

I still have to wonder why they couldn't have widened that tunnel to allow vehicular use? I suppose they would have had a huge expense, and probably had to lengthen it as well for a manageable grade...it probably was simply not cost-effective for the amount of traffic that would use it....probably would have eliminated the Center Island and Ward's Island ferries, as well....


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Due to the depth of the tunnel there would be no room for the sloped grade required for approach roads. Even on the mainland side you have to go straight down to the tunnel entrance by elevator. There is no room for an sloped escalator bank like that in photo #2 on the Island side.


----------



## railiner

That's what I thought...perhaps they could have built a vehicular crossing at the Ward's Island end?

But again probably not cost-effective, and I suppose some residing on the islands would not have wanted it, anyway....


----------



## NS VIA Fan

France to Canada is an hour!

The new passenger & vehicles ferries have arrived and will enter service next spring between Saint-Pierre & Miquelon and Fortune, Newfoundland.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/new-ferries-arrive-st-pierre-miquelon-1.4425096

Previously they used a passenger only fast ferry and cars were barged across. Look at some of these European models with their SPM plates on the wharf at Fortune.

https://goo.gl/maps/H8TJMuwFx362

https://goo.gl/maps/NwbF32FKzUG2

Saint-Pierre & Miquelon is a Territory "Collectivité" of France located about 20 miles off the south coast of Newfoundland. The islands might be in North America but the local currency in the Euro and the food and wine.....excellent!



NS VIA Fan said:


> Next year you will be able to 'drive to France' in an hour with a new ferry connection between Fortune, Newfoundland and Saint Pierre.
> 
> http://products.damen.com/en/ranges/fast-ropax-ferry/fast-ropax-ferry-5510
> 
> http://www.damen.com/en/news/2016/04/la_collectivite_territoriale_de_st_pierre_et_miquelon_selects_damen_for_two_fast_ferries
> 
> Until now....the ferry has been passenger only, no vehicles:
> 
> http://www.saintpierreferry.ca/St._Pierre_Ferry_Office/index.html.html


----------



## railiner

Sounds great, but it would be nice if the Marine Atlantic Argentia ferry could make a call there along its route...I suppose it would be too big for the dock there....

That would really open up those islands to tourism....


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Here's Halifax Transit's _Viola Desmond_ ready to set out on the 7 minute crossing over to Dartmouth.

>>>>>>

And on a side note: Get your $10 bill that features VIA's _Canadian_ on the reverse while you still can:

https://www.bankofcanada.ca/banknotes/bank-note-series/frontiers/10-polymer-note/

(click on 360 deg)

......as Viola Desmond's image (not the ferry) will replace VIA's _Canadian_ on March 8.

https://www.bankofcanada.ca/banknotes/banknoteable-woman/


----------



## Maglev

We are going to have a difficult tourist season with the ferries. The _Yakima _is running at reduced speeds due to a bent propellor, which cannot be repaired until September. And then things such as this happen:

http://komonews.com/news/local/ferry-yakima-stranded-at-anacortes-dock-for-hours-by-jammed-truck


----------



## railiner

Maglev said:


> We are going to have a difficult tourist season with the ferries. The _Yakima _is running at reduced speeds due to a bent propellor, which cannot be repaired until September. And then things such as this happen:
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/ferry-yakima-stranded-at-anacortes-dock-for-hours-by-jammed-truck


Read that article...

I wonder if there is a design flaw in the bridge that the truck got stuck on due to tides, or if the truck was not inspected to assure it met required clearance's before being allowed aboard?


----------



## Maglev

railiner said:


> Maglev said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to have a difficult tourist season with the ferries. The _Yakima _is running at reduced speeds due to a bent propellor, which cannot be repaired until September. And then things such as this happen:
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/ferry-yakima-stranded-at-anacortes-dock-for-hours-by-jammed-truck
> 
> 
> 
> Read that article...
> 
> I wonder if there is a design flaw in the bridge that the truck got stuck on due to tides, or if the truck was not inspected to assure it met required clearance's before being allowed aboard?
Click to expand...

That bridge has loaded thousands of trucks at far more extreme tides. I think the trailer did not have proper clearances--if you look carefully at the trailer in the picture, you can see it is very low. It was some kind of weird "medical imaging" trailer.

.


----------



## Blackwolf

Maglev said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maglev said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to have a difficult tourist season with the ferries. The _Yakima _is running at reduced speeds due to a bent propellor, which cannot be repaired until September. And then things such as this happen:
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/ferry-yakima-stranded-at-anacortes-dock-for-hours-by-jammed-truck
> 
> 
> 
> Read that article...I wonder if there is a design flaw in the bridge that the truck got stuck on due to tides, or if the truck was not inspected to assure it met required clearance's before being allowed aboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That bridge has loaded thousands of trucks at far more extreme tides. I think the trailer did not have proper clearances--if you look carefully at the trailer in the picture, you can see it is very low. It was some kind of weird "medical imaging" trailer..
Click to expand...

The truck involved was probably worth almost half the monetary value of the ship itself. MRI machine; say, around $14-$18 million or so.
As a result, you are darned sure they were going to accommodate not damaging the truck, no matter how inconvenient the delay to the already loaded passengers. And yeah, heavy, oversized and non-standard shaped trailer. Not your normal load at all. I'm willing to say the fault is a combination or the driver, with the majority landing on the shoulders of the Washington State ferry loadmaster.


----------



## railiner

Maglev said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maglev said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to have a difficult tourist season with the ferries. The _Yakima _is running at reduced speeds due to a bent propellor, which cannot be repaired until September. And then things such as this happen:
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/ferry-yakima-stranded-at-anacortes-dock-for-hours-by-jammed-truck
> 
> 
> 
> Read that article...
> 
> I wonder if there is a design flaw in the bridge that the truck got stuck on due to tides, or if the truck was not inspected to assure it met required clearance's before being allowed aboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That bridge has loaded thousands of trucks at far more extreme tides. I think the trailer did not have proper clearances--if you look carefully at the trailer in the picture, you can see it is very low. It was some kind of weird "medical imaging" trailer.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

So in that case, they should have not allowed the truck to be loaded aboard...or...the driver should have been aware of the lack of clearance...

Whatever, the hope is that all can learn from that, and take whatever steps necessary to prevent recurrence...


----------



## Shortline

It's already been mentioned back on a 2013 post, but my favorite Ferry is the SS Badger across Lake Michigan. Have taken it several times now, it's a nice crossing. Took a loop around the Great Lakes a few years back, and even took the bike for a boat ride!


----------



## railiner

I sailed on her back when she was still operated by the C&O Ry. Took the overnight run in a stateroom. They used to heavily advertise in the AAA tour books. Probably still do.

I was looking at recent online photo's, and I see she still has the RR tracks in her car deck. I saw a picture of a model of her original configuration. I wonder when they enclosed the bridge wings?


----------



## cpotisch

My favorite ferry has to be the (_Barberi_ Class) Staten Island Ferry. I love the route, I love the look, and I love that it's the largest ferry in the world.


----------



## Bob Dylan

cpotisch said:


> My favorite ferry has to be the (_Barberi_ Class) Staten Island Ferry. I love the route, I love the look, and I love that it's the largest ferry in the world.


And it's still Free!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

cpotisch said:


> My favorite ferry has to be the (_Barberi_ Class) Staten Island Ferry. I love the route, I love the look, and I love that it's the largest ferry in the world.


And it's still Free!!!!


----------



## railiner

It may be the largest in terms of maximum passengers carried, an incredible 6,000+ in the 'rush hour', but it's no match in size for some of the huge ferry's that operate in Europe, that are more like ocean liner's.


----------



## jis

railiner said:


> It may be the largest in terms of maximum passengers carried, an incredible 6,000+ in the 'rush hour', but it's no match in size for some of the huge ferry's that operate in Europe, that are more like ocean liner's.


Is it actually larger than Star Ferry in Hong Kong that runs between Victoria (Central) and Kowloon (Tsim Sha Tsui)?
Looks like Star Ferry carried something like 8,000 to 10,000 more per day than Staten Island Ferry. And Star Ferry is not even free. It can be paid for using their own token or the Octopus Card at the entry turnstiles.


----------



## cpotisch

Bob Dylan said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite ferry has to be the (_Barberi_ Class) Staten Island Ferry. I love the route, I love the look, and I love that it's the largest ferry in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's still Free!!!!
Click to expand...

Yep, that certainly doesn't hurt!


----------



## Maglev

cpotisch said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite ferry has to be the (_Barberi_ Class) Staten Island Ferry. I love the route, I love the look, and I love that it's the largest ferry in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's still Free!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that certainly doesn't hurt!
Click to expand...

It is free for walk-on passengers to travel within the San Juan Islands on Washington State Ferries. Except on weekends during the winter quarter schedule, there is one vessel which sails an exclusively interisland route.


----------



## railiner

jis said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be the largest in terms of maximum passengers carried, an incredible 6,000+ in the 'rush hour', but it's no match in size for some of the huge ferry's that operate in Europe, that are more like ocean liner's.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it actually larger than Star Ferry in Hong Kong that runs between Victoria (Central) and Kowloon (Tsim Sha Tsui)?
> Looks like Star Ferry carried something like 8,000 to 10,000 more per day than Staten Island Ferry. And Star Ferry is not even free. It can be paid for using their own token or the Octopus Card at the entry turnstiles.
Click to expand...

The Barberi Class I believe are the largest single boats in capacity....Star Ferry carries more per day total of all its boats...


----------



## cpotisch

railiner said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be the largest in terms of maximum passengers carried, an incredible 6,000+ in the 'rush hour', but it's no match in size for some of the huge ferry's that operate in Europe, that are more like ocean liner's.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it actually larger than Star Ferry in Hong Kong that runs between Victoria (Central) and Kowloon (Tsim Sha Tsui)?
> Looks like Star Ferry carried something like 8,000 to 10,000 more per day than Staten Island Ferry. And Star Ferry is not even free. It can be paid for using their own token or the Octopus Card at the entry turnstiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Barberi Class I believe are the largest single boats in capacity....Star Ferry carries more per day total of all its boats...
Click to expand...

They might be physically smaller than some cruise ships, but it definitely has (I think significantly) greater passenger capacity than anything else on the water.


----------



## railiner

I agree with that, as far as ferry's go. The big Euro ferry's only carry about 2100 passengers, plus auto's.

The most souls on board currently must go to the Royal Caribbean mega cruise ships of the 'Oasis' class. They carry over 6.000 passenger,s plus a couple of thousand more in crew.

But the all time record, goes to the RMS Queen Mary, when serving as a troop ship during World War II, carrying 16,683 troops, plus crew!


----------



## Maglev

Here's the Alaska Marine Highway ferry _MV Columbia _docked in Bellingham as Amtrak _Cascades _#516 departs the station, with a next stop in Vancouver, Canada.


----------



## cpotisch

Maglev said:


> Here's the Alaska Marine Highway ferry _MV Columbia _docked in Bellingham as Amtrak _Cascades _#516 departs the station, with a next stop in Vancouver, Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7296.jpg


Wait, how close is that track to the water? Looks like it's actually in the water from this angle.


----------



## railiner

Close indeed...but still on land.





https://www.google.com/maps/place/Alaska+Ferry+Terminal+Information/@48.7207969,-122.5119517,264m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0xfd1a27999f6ffad7!8m2!3d48.7217389!4d-122.5126603


----------



## cpotisch

railiner said:


> Close indeed...but still on land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Alaska+Ferry+Terminal+Information/@48.7207969,-122.5119517,264m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0xfd1a27999f6ffad7!8m2!3d48.7217389!4d-122.5126603


Thanks, would love to take a train that close to the water, through that area.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

How absolutely gorgeous!



I never realized how large some ferries are--the train looks like a toy train next to it!


----------



## JRR

The Columbia is a great ship and its route is even greater!


----------



## PVD

Wait till you see the new class of SI Ferry on order now. (2 are named, one is TBD)


----------



## railiner

Here's a sneak preview...of note, they will be smaller than the Barberi class...

https://www.workboat.com/news/shipbuilding/eastern-shipbuilding-staten-island-ferry-cut-first-steel-new-boats/


----------



## PVD

Actually, longer and heavier, but lower capacity. The real monsters are ferries like the ones running Norway to Denmark on Color Lines in Europe, they carry way less passengers, but huge numbers of cars and big trucks. They have cabins, bars, restaurants, and entertainment, not bench seating. The 2 biggest are almost 75000 tons, but they are doing trips almost a full day long and pull 20kts.


----------



## Twin Star Rocket

Over the years I've had the opportunity to use ferries and coastal ships for travel---in many cases in conjunction with a rail trip.

NORTH AMERICA:

1) *Alaska State Ferries: *two trips. Seattle to Skagway connecting with the WP&Y to Whitehorse. Sitka to Skagway also connecting with the WP&Y (later returned to Juneau by ferry from Skagway)

2) *Washington State Ferries:* various trips

3) *Black Ball Ferry Line:* Port Angeles to Victoria

4) *BC ferries*: Tsawwassen to Swartz Bay

5) *Princess of Vancouver:* Nanaimo to N. Vancouver? [Rode in conjunction with an RDC trip on Vancouver Island]

6) *SS Santa Mariana (Delta Lines)-- *not a ferry but a cargo/passenger freighter. Flew from Bay Area to Seattle; Amtrak to Tacoma. Boarded ship in Tacoma. Sailed from Tacoma through Puget Sound and down the Pacific Coast to San Francisco. Rode SP commuter train home to Sunnyvale CA, where I was living at the time.

7) *SS Badger*--- Manitowoc to Ludington overnight

8) *Staten Island ferries*

9) *Galveston Island ferry*-- Galveston to Port Bolivar

10) *Canal St ferry* and *Jackson St ferry*--in New Orleans

EUROPE:

1) *MS* *Vesteralen (Bergen Lines/ Hurtigruten)-- *Bergen to Bodo [Return to Oslo by train]

2) *DFDS ferry*-- Copenhagen to Oslo

3) *DB and DSB ferries*--- various ones from Germany to Denmark to Sweden before the bridges were built. Trains were loaded onto the ferries!

3) *Stena Line?--*Hoek of Holland to Harwich with rail connections at both ends

4) *Holyhead (Wales) to Dun Laoghaire *ferry connection to the Irish Mail

5) *Rosslare(Ireland) to Le Havre* ferry with rail connections at both ends

6) *Kyle of Lochalsh to Isle of Skye* and then *Isle of Skye* *to Mallaig* (two ferries)


----------



## railiner

Twin Star Rocket said:


> Over the years I've had the opportunity to use ferries and coastal ships for travel---in many cases in conjunction with a rail trip.
> 
> NORTH AMERICA:
> 
> 1) *Alaska State Ferries: *two trips. Seattle to Skagway connecting with the WP&Y to Whitehorse. Sitka to Skagway also connecting with the WP&Y (later returned to Juneau by ferry from Skagway)
> 
> 2) *Washington State Ferries:* various trips
> 
> 3) *Black Ball Ferry Line:* Port Angeles to Victoria
> 
> 4) *BC ferries*: Tsawwassen to Swartz Bay
> 
> 5) *Princess of Vancouver:* Nanaimo to N. Vancouver? [Rode in conjunction with an RDC trip on Vancouver Island]
> 
> 6) *SS Santa Mariana (Delta Lines)-- *not a ferry but a cargo/passenger freighter. Flew from Bay Area to Seattle; Amtrak to Tacoma. Boarded ship in Tacoma. Sailed from Tacoma through Puget Sound and down the Pacific Coast to San Francisco. Rode SP commuter train home to Sunnyvale CA, where I was living at the time.
> 
> 7) *SS Badger*--- Manitowoc to Ludington overnight
> 
> 8) *Staten Island ferries*
> 
> 9) *Galveston Island ferry*-- Galveston to Port Bolivar
> 
> 10) *Canal St ferry* and *Jackson St ferry*--in New Orleans
> 
> EUROPE:
> 
> 1) *MS* *Vesteralen (Bergen Lines/ Hurtigruten)-- *Bergen to Bodo [Return to Oslo by train]
> 
> 2) *DFDS ferry*-- Copenhagen to Oslo
> 
> 3) *DB and DSB ferries*--- various ones from Germany to Denmark to Sweden before the bridges were built. Trains were loaded onto the ferries!
> 
> 3) *Stena Line?--*Hoek of Holland to Harwich with rail connections at both ends
> 
> 4) *Holyhead (Wales) to Dun Laoghaire *ferry connection to the Irish Mail
> 
> 5) *Rosslare(Ireland) to Le Havre* ferry with rail connections at both ends
> 
> 6) *Kyle of Lochalsh to Isle of Skye* and then *Isle of Skye* *to Mallaig* (two ferries)


That's a nice collection...surprised you did not include the Hornblower San Francisco ferries, so close to your home....


----------



## railiner

PVD said:


> Actually, longer and heavier, but lower capacity. The real monsters are ferries like the ones running Norway to Denmark on Color Lines in Europe, they carry way less passengers, but huge numbers of cars and big trucks. They have cabins, bars, restaurants, and entertainment, not bench seating. The 2 biggest are almost 75000 tons, but they are doing trips almost a full day long and pull 20kts.


I hadn't noticed the new ferries are actually longer, and heavier...thanks for pointing that out. Wonder why that is, if they are carrying less...were the Barberi class perhaps considered 'overloaded' at full capacity?

Those big Euro ferries are almost like ocean liner's...some even go overnite, and offer staterooms.

The largest ship I was on, that at one time did carry a few cars in its "garage", was the now retired RMS QE2. It was close to 70000 GRT. It is now serving as a hotel in Dubai.


----------



## PVD

The Lake Champlain ferrys aren't particularly large, but I always enjoy the crossings, but in the winter the year round crossings are cold.


----------



## Twin Star Rocket

Railiner: Yep, I forgot the *San Francisco Bay ferries*: *SF to Sausalito *and *SF to Angel Island.*

I forget who the operator was. It was the late 70s and early 80s when I lived in the South Bay Area.


----------



## JRR

In July 1957, I rode the Alaska ferry from Juneau to Haines which was shortly after service was started.

Since then I have risen the following routes:

Bellingham, Wash. to Ketchikan

Ketchikan to Juneau

Juneau to Skagway

Homer to Unalaska (Dutch Harbor)


----------



## Twin Star Rocket

The ultimate *Alaska State Ferry* trip is the one that leaves from Seward or Homer out to various ports along the Aleutians. It's on my to-do list.


----------



## JRR

Twin Star Rocket said:


> The ultimate *Alaska State Ferry* trip is the one that leaves from Seward or Homer out to various ports along the Aleutians. It's on my to-do list.


You can catch it from Homer or Kosinski. I recommend going from Homer after you tour the Kensington Peninsula. Plan to spend some time in Homer. It is a beautiful place and the halibut fishing is great.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The Toronto Islands.....are pedestrian only and linked by three ferry routes from downtown Toronto.

https://goo.gl/maps/pR7FotouTq12

A couple of weeks ago there was a Dragon Boat Festival on the Islands and the Ferries were packed.

The 108 year old _Trillium_ arrives at Centre Island with an equally loaded _Sam McBride_ operating as a 'Second Section' right behind.

https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2017/05/07/trillium-ferry-gets-tuned-up-after-107-years-spent-on-torontos-waterfront.html

The McBride immediately returns to the mainland empty for another load.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

>


----------



## railiner

More great shots, thanks for posting! Is it still steam-powered?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Fantastic photos and a great way to spend some pleasant time in Toronto the Good!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Heres some shots from last evening..... arriving in North Sydney, Nova Scotia from Newfoundland. We had to hold while Marine Atlantics 'Atlantic Vision'......backed out and turned in front of us then followed Holland Americas 'Rotterdam' out of the harbour. We then docked alongside another Marine Atlantic ferry.....the 'Leif Ericson' which had just made the news earlier that day for the sea rescue of 3 fisherman.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/we-koqma-q-fishing-boat-sinks-fire-marine-atlantic-rescue-1.4818436


----------



## NS VIA Fan

>


----------



## GBNorman

AmtrakBlue said:


> Bucket list item for me is to take the Cape May-Lewes ferry from Lewes, leaving my car in Lewes, explore Cape May then back to Lewes.


Did that very trip during 1966 while stationed at Dover AFB.


----------



## railiner

NS VIA Fan---

Great shot, as usual...thanks for posting them...

I sailed on the MS Rotterdam (VI), twice thru there...back before they "improved" her with that ugly addition to her stern...


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nice pics as always! Makes me want to visit the Maritimes again!(in the Summer!)


----------



## Maglev

Another Sidney on the other side of Canada... I traveled by Washington State Ferries to meet up with my sister and cousin in Victoria. They had taken the train and _Victoria Clipper_ from Portland. We had hoped to work in a visit for them to the San Juans, but the ferries connecting back from Sidney to the islands run late at night and they would have needed to leave first thing the next morning.

This is the _MV Chelan _pulling into the dock at Sidney, BC, on September 5. I will board and travel to Friday Harbor, then wait three hours and catch another boat home. Built in 1981, this ferry is part of the Issaquah class of six vessels, which were initially plagued with problems of unexpectedly leaving the dock or crashing into it. The vessel was modified to have second car decks on the side tunnels, and to comply with Canadian Safety of Life at Sea standards for the international run. It also has a small duty-free shop.


----------



## railiner

I have taken the BC Ferry from Tsawwassen to Swartz Bay, aboard a Pacific Coach Lines bus enroute from Vancouver to Victoria. A very scenic trip. I also have take the Clipper from Victoria to Seattle. I have yet to take the Black Ball "Coho" between Port Angeles and Victoria....some day....

But the most memorable trip was on the Princess Marguerite (with a stateroom!), from Seattle to Victoria...


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Marine Atlantic's 'Blue Puttees' enters the harbour at Port-aux-Basques, Newfoundland (pronounced like Port O Bask).....at 6:30am after a 7 hour overnight crossing from North Sydney NS.

Capacity:

Lane Length: 2.8 km or 1.7 miles for 570 cars or 190 trucks

1000 passengers

96 Cabins with 290 berths


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The 'Blue Puttees' is named for a Newfoundland Regiment serving in WWI (Newfoundland was a Dominion and not part of Canada until 1949)


----------



## railiner

This is the boat I sailed across that passage with my car in 1990....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Joseph_and_Clara_Smallwood#/media/File:NL_Ferry4_tango7174.jpg

IMHO, while not exactly beautiful, it had more aesthetic lines than the newer boats....


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> IMHO, while not exactly beautiful, it had more aesthetic lines than the newer boats....


Yes....the 'Smallwood' and its twin the 'Caribou'.

I had many crossings on those two. They were well liked 'workhorses' and crossed in just about any weather conditions. One memorable 7 hr overnight trip turned into 32 hrs when we couldn't dock in Port-aux-Basques due to winds and just sailed up and down the Nfld coast for an extra 24 hrs. We had a cabin and they kept us well-fed with complementary meals (but you had to pay for your beer!) Both went for scrap 7 years ago when the 'Puttees' and its twin the 'Highlanders' were acquired.

The 'Puttees' and 'Highlanders' were originally built for the Stena Line as English Channel Truck Ferries in the mid 2000s.....then modified with passenger accommodations when they were acquired by Marine Atlantic in 2010. Here's a great video of those mods:



The 'Atlantic Vision' (photo below).....has nicer lines and is used on the longer 16 hr run to Argentia, Nfld.


----------



## railiner

Speaking of "all-weather"....

When we were returning to home, from our auto tour of Newfoundland, the weather at Port-Aux-Basque was seriously foggy. I would estimate perhaps 20 feet or so at one point. We left plenty of time for the overnight sailing, and got there well before the fog got that thick. But as we peered ahead thru our windshield while in the boarding lane, I couldn't imagine how the boat could ever get into port in that soup, and worried about where we would spend the night, along with the several hundred other's waiting.

As the boat's arrival time came, we could still not see or hear anything. All of a sudden, the public address system came to life, and it said: "The Joseph and Clara Smallwood.....now arriving."

And dramatically it just seemed to materialize right in front of us, in the mist....

I was never so glad to see a boat, as that one. We boarded and departed on schedule, the fog horn sounded, and we made the overnight run to North Sydney, arriving in a clear morning, on schedule.


----------



## JRR

We have ridden a number of ferries including most of the Alaska Marine Highway system but the best was the trip from Homer to Unalaska!

Had unbelievably great weather and were befriended by a couple of brothers (self described as Russian and Aleut) who were crab boat captains.

They took us into every little village and introduced us to the locals as their friends. An incredible experience.


----------



## Maglev

Seven vessels out of Washington State Ferries' fleet of 22 will be out-of-service for two weeks, causing significant service disruptions. Here in the San Juan Islands, the schedule is being reduced from four to three vessels. The international sailing to Sidney, BC, is canceled, and reservations are suspended between the islands and the mainland. The interisland schedule is mostly preserved, as this is the route relied on most by commuters and school children.

Four vessels will be out of service for emergency repairs, and three for Coast Guard required shipyard work. "Washington State Ferries has been without a service relief vessel since spring, when the _Elwha_, scheduled for the San Juan Islands this summer, was removed from service for emergency steel replacement."

http://www.islandssounder.com/news/wsf-announces-three-boat-schedule/


----------



## railiner

Sounds like they need better planning at that agency, to avoid being caught in that situation.....


----------



## Maglev

railiner said:


> Sounds like they need better planning at that agency, to avoid being caught in that situation.....


The biggest inconvenience is the suspension of the reservation system. If you know that you can't get on a sailing, then you don't try to wait for it. Traveling first-come, first-serve in the past has meant day-long waits for some. The reservation system should have been able to accommodate the schedule change.


----------



## AutoTrDvr

For me, when I think "Ferries," I think of this... direct from my childhood.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

A few more pictures from my trip to Newfoundland last month:


----------



## NS VIA Fan

>


----------



## cpotisch

NS VIA Fan said:


> A few more pictures from my trip to Newfoundland last month:


Oh wow. That's a nice one.


----------



## railiner

Great shots, thanks for posting!

I was wondering if they sent trailer's across without tractor's...question answered....


----------



## Bob Dylan

As usual, Sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maglev

Those accommodations look pretty plush! Like the ferries I rode in Scotland, this just seems to have an extra level of passenger comfort compared to Washington State Ferries. Our newest vessels have a reduced ceiling height in the passenger cabin to pinch pennies...


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> I was wondering if they sent trailer's across without tractor's...question answered....


Yes.....trucking companies will just drop the trailers in either North Sydney or Port-aux-Basques and Marine Atlantic takes them across to be pick up on the other side. In the photo below you can see the yellow shunters handling the trailers in the lay-down area. And BTW....this area was once the old standard-gauge railway yard when railcars came across on the ferry. (railway abandoned in 1988)


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The railcars would be lifted and have their standard-gauge wheels removed and replaced with narrow gauge one and set out across the islamd....550 miles to St. John's. Note the duel gauge track in the yard. Narrow-gauge locomotive on the left....standard-gauge on the right.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Marine Atlantic also has a dedicated truck ferry on this run.....the Leif Erickson:


----------



## railiner

So in the railcar era, only the cars would cross...they wouldn't carry locomotives across and change their guages...don't think that would be very practical.....


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> So in the railcar era, only the cars would cross...they wouldn't carry locomotives across and change their guages...don't think that would be very practical.....


I think it more practical not to take the locomotives across and similar to what Marine Atlantic does today with the drop-trailer service. The 'power' stays on either side and just the trailer comes across.

It was a lot easier to change out the wheelsets on a box-car than on a locomotive.

CN had a fleet of 47 GMD NF110 & NF210 locomotives (resemble a Geep) plus smaller GMD G8's captive to the island and specifically built for the lighter track, curves etc of the narrow-gauge system. Even the passenger cars were smaller. I think a mainland locomotive might have had difficulty negotiating some of the track structure although #1766 pictured above was ferried across to work the standard gauge yard at P aux B.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

CN did the same on Prince Edward Island even though tracks were standard-gauge on both sides. Only the cars came across on the ferry. Due to the weight of the locomotives when one was ferried across special arrangements had to be made for moving them on the ferry apron. A onetime CN wanted to replace the thru Moncton-Charlottetown passenger train with a Budd RDC 'Railiner' but it had problems negotiating the ferry apron and it didn't last.


----------



## railiner

More great photo's! Where else besides what you mentioned and I believe Detroit, did CN or CP ferry railcars or trains? Did they ever run any thru cars to Victoria?


----------



## Maglev

railiner said:


> More great photo's! Where else besides what you mentioned and I believe Detroit, did CN or CP ferry railcars or trains? Did they ever run any thru cars to Victoria?


Not ferried directly to the city of Victoria, but cars were ferried from Vancouver harbor to Ladysmith or Nanoose Bay on Vancouver Island. The loadings were about 2/3 mainland-bound lumber.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Until the Canso Causeway opened in 1955....the CNR operated a train ferry across the Canso Strait between mainland Nova Scotia and Cape Breton Island. Passenger trains between Halifax and Sydney were shunted aboard and passengers just remained in the cars for the short 1 1/2 mile crossing. Genesee & Wyomings CB&CNS Rwy still crosses the causeway today.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

CP had an extensive barge/tug operation on the Columbia River and Lakes in southern British Columbia that lasted until the 1980s. Here everything went on the barge including the engine. CN also had barges on Lake Okanagan at Kelowna

http://sssicamous.ca/okanagan-tug-boat/


----------



## PVD

Hurricane Michael did tremendous damage to the shipyard (and the surrounding area) where new 4500 passenger ferries are under construction for NYC. This will delay their entry into service substantially, so the Kennedy, Newhouse, and Barbieri will carry on somewhat longer than expected.


----------



## railiner

NS VIA Fan said:


> CP had an extensive barge/tug operation on the Columbia River and Lakes in southern British Columbia that lasted until the 1980s. Here everything went on the barge including the engine. CN also had barges on Lake Okanagan at Kelowna
> 
> http://sssicamous.ca/okanagan-tug-boat/


Great stuff...thanks so much for posting!


----------



## railiner

PVD said:


> Hurricane Michael did tremendous damage to the shipyard (and the surrounding area) where new 4500 passenger ferries are under construction for NYC. This will delay their entry into service substantially, so the Kennedy, Newhouse, and Barbieri will carry on somewhat longer than expected.


I am hoping that the Kennedy will remain in the fleet...will sure miss her if she is retired...can't say the same about the other two.....


----------



## cpotisch

railiner said:


> PVD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Michael did tremendous damage to the shipyard (and the surrounding area) where new 4500 passenger ferries are under construction for NYC. This will delay their entry into service substantially, so the Kennedy, Newhouse, and Barbieri will carry on somewhat longer than expected.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping that the Kennedy will remain in the fleet...will sure miss her if she is retired...can't say the same about the other two.....
Click to expand...

You don't like the _Barberi_s? Why?


----------



## railiner

Mainly, lack of open air deck space. I just like the classic, SI Ferry design of the Kennedy class, her car carrying capability, and the sweet sound of those EMD '567's' when they spool up on departure...

Nothing really wrong with the other's...


----------



## PVD

The designers of the new Ollis class ferries took a cue from the popularity of the open air promenade areas on the Kennedy, and they included them on the new class. The Barbieri has had a few issues, it was involved in 2 of the worst incidents in the ferries history, although the 2003 tragedy was a human failure, not equipment. 2010 was equipment based failure. JFK is the oldest ferry in the SI fleet, it will be past 55 when it retires, its 2 class mates are long gone.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The Cat to Bar Harbor:

Looks like there's a good possibility the high-speed CAT Ferry between Maine and Nova Scotia will be moving its terminal from Portland to Bar Harbour next summer. The downside.....no longer a convenient connection with Amtrak's Downeaster. Up until a couple of weeks ago you could leave Boston in the morning, connect with the CAT and be in Yarmouth NS that evening. Or depart Yarmouth in the morning and into Boston late afternoon.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/yarmouth-ferry-heading-to-bar-harbour-in-2019-1.4867397

https://www.barharbormaine.gov/DocumentCenter/View/2743/Bay-Ferries-Proposal-to-Town-of-BH-20180711

The CAT will use the original Terminal in Bar Harbour constructed by CN in 1955 for the new 'Bluenose' Ferry to Yarmouth, NS.

https://www.mainememory.net/artifact/19228

Here's the 1965 schedule:


----------



## GBNorman

Meanwhile back in NYHarbor, who here has memories of riding (think that is correct term for a vessel away from open water) "American Legion I", "Gold Star Mother", "Mary Murray" and "Miss New York"?

C Potisch, perchance?


----------



## cpotisch

GBNorman said:


> Meanwhile back in NYHarbor, who here has memories of riding (think that is correct term for a vessel away from open water) "American Legion I", "Gold Star Mother", "Mary Murray" and "Miss New York"?
> 
> *C Potisch, perchance?*


Unfortunately, no. I'm 16, and since I don't have a time machine, I haven't been able to make the trip.


----------



## PVD

Those were all gone well before he was born. I've been on the AL-2, AL-1 was scrapped when I was a child.Oldest boats I remember, being on -Kolff, Merrell, AL2 JFK, maybe others, but no recollection. Can't say I made a habit of going to SI.


----------



## AutoTrDvr

cpotisch said:


> GBNorman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile back in NYHarbor, who here has memories of riding (think that is correct term for a vessel away from open water) "American Legion I", "Gold Star Mother", "Mary Murray" and "Miss New York"?
> 
> *C Potisch, perchance?*
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, no. I'm 16, and since I don't have a time machine, I haven't been able to make the trip.
Click to expand...

Well, I'm almost the "mirror image" of 16



, and I do remember such ferries... although in my case, it was the "American Legion II." But I also recall ferries that would (to keep this "train related") transport people from the Hoboken Train station in NJ to Jersey City for work. This, before PATH ramped up. It was the first school field trip I ever took in the 1st grade. A ride on the Erie/Lackawana train to Hoboken and then the ferry to Jersey City and back.






If I'm not mistaken, I think one of those ferries served as a floating restaurant on the Hudson back in the mid 70s... The "Binghamton." I know this because I think I ate on it once, and our high school had the junior/senior prom on it.


----------



## PVD

AL-2 lasted until 2006, I've been on that one,JFK is the last of that class in service. Binghamton was a restaurant in NJ before it met a sad fate.But it was a cross Hudson ferry, not a Staten Island ferry. A 1975 retiree SI ferry the Miss New York did some time as a restaurant, it too sank I don't remember where it was at the time.


----------



## GBNorman

"Up close and personal" with the "stars" of the opening production credits for the 1988 movie  "Working Girl".


----------



## cpotisch

GBNorman said:


> "Up close and personal" with the "stars" of the opening production credits for the 1988 movie  "Working Girl".


This reminds me of one of my favorite episodes of Bob's Burgers.


----------



## GBNorman

My Staten Island Ferry riding was a result of relatives that lived in the Huguenot area. My riding was largely done on the '39 vintage "Mary Murray" class, and the '51 "Pvt Merril". Also a ride or two on "American Legion I" when she was the protect boat.

My final ride was a joyride during '66 on the JFK; to visit the relatives today, if I ever inclined to, it would be a journey six feet under.


----------



## railiner

cpotisch said:


> GBNorman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Up close and personal" with the "stars" of the opening production credits for the 1988 movie  "Working Girl".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of one of my favorite episodes of Bob's Burgers.
Click to expand...

I'd much rather watch this one....


----------



## GBNorman

That is a tremendous redition by the song's writer and performer.

I chose to link the video of the entire movie, with French dubbing, simply becaues it had footwge of both the Lehman and the Legion II.


----------



## bretton88

NS VIA Fan said:


> The Cat to Bar Harbor:
> 
> Looks like there's a good possibility the high-speed CAT Ferry between Maine and Nova Scotia will be moving its terminal from Portland to Bar Harbour next summer. The downside.....no longer a convenient connection with Amtrak's Downeaster. Up until a couple of weeks ago you could leave Boston in the morning, connect with the CAT and be in Yarmouth NS that evening. Or depart Yarmouth in the morning and into Boston late afternoon.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/yarmouth-ferry-heading-to-bar-harbour-in-2019-1.4867397
> 
> https://www.barharbormaine.gov/DocumentCenter/View/2743/Bay-Ferries-Proposal-to-Town-of-BH-20180711
> 
> The CAT will use the original Terminal in Bar Harbour constructed by CN in 1955 for the new 'Bluenose' Ferry to Yarmouth, NS.
> 
> https://www.mainememory.net/artifact/19228
> 
> Here's the 1965 schedule:


That's really inconvenient to get to without a car.


----------



## GBNorman

Meanwhile, back at pre-9/11 New York Harbor, here is the best rendition of Carly Simon's powerful and moving song performed by a New Zealand choral group:

https://youtu.be/2hhg1U09kKo


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Halifax Harbour Ferries in the current Halifax Transit and old Metro Transit schemes.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Here’s the _V__INCENT COLEMAN_…. and note the ‘Morse Code’ spelling below his name. Coleman was a Train Dispatcher for the Canadian Government Railways (now CN) and was killed in the Halifax Explosion of 1917. He is honoured for sending a message (in Morse Code) to an incoming passenger train to stop out of range of the explosion. There  were over 2,000 killed when 2 ships collided in the Harbour in one of the largest man-made explosions prior to Hiroshima.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSuX9RvLq54

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/retropolis/wp/2017/12/06/two-ships-collided-in-halifax-harbor-one-of-them-was-a-3000-ton-floating-bomb/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.20a0bad3dcd9


----------



## BCL

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gEyStU-114Q


----------



## CHamilton

Fast ferry between Seattle and Kingston starts Monday

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/fast-ferry-between-seattle-and-kingston-starts-monday/281-611137807


----------



## PeeweeTM

That's a kind of a ferry, too. Ro-Ro Pauline from killingholme (GB) arriving in Rotterdam (NL).


----------



## PeeweeTM

Ow, and I found another one.

You can take a ferry on your way from Manhattan to JFK: a bit less direct route perhaps, but it goes via Bridgeport and Port Jefferson.

Before the ferry, you can take Metro-North from Grand Central Terminal. And after the ferry a short walk will take you to the LIRR for a trip to Jamaica. 

The picture shows Grand Republic arriving in Bridgeport.


----------



## railiner

If you do that, you could also take the train on to New London, take the ferry from there to Orient Point, then the train from Greenport back to Jamaica...where does this end...take a cruise ship from Manhattan to Southampton, UK, and then another back to Brooklyn? :lol:


----------



## PeeweeTM

Well, walking from Orient Point to Greenport would have taken too long for the time I had, but it did cross my mind! ;-)


----------



## PeeweeTM

And another one. In the boat from Bratislava to Vienna, my son and I encountered the counterpard in the other direction.


----------



## PeeweeTM

Oh well, and here the ferry between Sankt Goar and St. Goarshausen in Germany.
And the ferry from Hoek van Holland to Harwich in England.
You may guess which picture is which...


----------



## cpotisch

PeeweeTM said:


> Oh well, and here the ferry between Sankt Goar and St. Goarshausen in Germany.
> And the ferry from Hoek van Holland to Harwich in England.
> You may guess which picture is which...View attachment 11253
> View attachment 11254


Jesus, that is one massive and weird looking ferry. How many people can that thing fit?


----------



## PeeweeTM

Stena Hollandica: 230 cars, 1.200 passengers.
https://www.stenaline.nl/en-GB-nl/ships/stena-hollandica


----------



## railiner

PeeweeTM said:


> Well, walking from Orient Point to Greenport would have taken too long for the time I had, but it did cross my mind! ;-)


Port Jefferson to the Port Jefferson station is a bit of a walk, as well....


----------



## jis

railiner said:


> Port Jefferson to the Port Jefferson station is a bit of a walk, as well....


It is also uphill all the way. It is a bit more than a mile IIRC. Port Jeff Station to Port Jeff Harbor, which is downhill, is much easier. I have done it both ways many times. It was my old stomping grounds when I was in Grad School at Stony Brook.


----------



## PeeweeTM

Well, I like to walk. Especially when long sitting sessions in planes and trains are involved. [emoji6]


----------



## NS VIA Fan

What a difference 8 months makes!

I took the ferry over to the Toronto Islands last summer. It was 30C (90F) and the boats were packed. (see my previous post here a few pages back)


----------



## NS VIA Fan

I crossed again last week on an ice filled harbour. The ferries used last summer were now covered with tarps for winter storage and only a small vessel was being used:


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

It is still beautiful, in its own winter way  . Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Maglev

As with Amtrak, the Alaska ferry system is struggling:

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/bellingham/ferry-workers-rally-to-save-alaska-bellingham-route/281-90ae402f-00bf-488a-968a-d9dbaaa18025


----------



## JRR

Maglev said:


> As with Amtrak, the Alaska ferry system is struggling:
> 
> https://www.king5.com/article/news/...oute/281-90ae402f-00bf-488a-968a-d9dbaaa18025



Hope they keep it running. It's a great trip!


----------



## Asher

I must have fell in love with ferrys back in 44 when I rode the train to Oakland and took the railroad ferry to San Francisco. Since that time I've ridden a lot of ferry's. It's surprising how long some last. I rode the Enitai, Willipa and the Kalakala in the early 50s. I think the Enitai is a museum near fisherman's wharf. The Kalakala after much debate is gone, Sad! Rode ferry's to Bainbridge island from Bremerton to pick Strawberries, rode from Seattle to Bainbridge when the strawberrys were replaced with houses. The Coho from Port Angeles to Victoria another from Nanaimo to Horseshoe Bay, The Rhodadendrom to Pt. Townsend. Countless water taxi trips to Port Orchard. It's impossible to get around the northwest without ferrys


----------



## LookingGlassTie

In my neck of the woods:

Prior to 1952, there was a ferry that traveled between Norfolk and Portsmouth. I think it was a vehicle ferry. Then the Norfolk-Portsmouth Bridge-Tunnel opened on May 23, 1952. Nowadays, we have a ferry that runs between the two cities but it doesn't accommodate vehicles.

Prior to 1957, we had a ferry that ran between Norfolk and Hampton. Then the first span of the Hampton Roads Bridge-Tunnel opened on November 1, 1957. The second span opened on June 3, 1976.

Then prior to 1964, a ferry ran between Norfolk/Princess Anne County/Virginia Beach. The Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel opened on April 15, 1964.


----------



## velotrain

railiner said:


> Can't beat the still free Staten Island Ferry...a great ride across Upper New York Bay.....



Hadn't realized they were free now - they were a nickel back in the 50's when I was last on them - I should have added: with my parents. I seem to recall a large-font sign with the price emblazoned on top of the second floor, perhaps saying _Still 5 cents_ - using the symbol, which is lacking on keyboards and I'm not about to take the time to search for how to do it.

I'd forgotten that I also had one trip - from S.I. to Battery Park, sometime in the mid-90's after a Five Borough Bike Ride, but I'm fairly certain they weren't free back then.


----------



## velotrain

I don't know if there are any cyclists lurking here - I stopped riding two years ago due to balance issues and limited neck rotation, both essential functions for riding a bike.

However here are a couple of interesting ferry-rides out of Portland, which were among the Wednesday options in the middle of the five-day White Mountains to the Sea (WMttS) tour in 2017, starting (and ending) in Littleton, NH, and with two nights and a free-day in Portland, ME. Since they both start in Portland, there is Amtrak access.

The first one uses the Bailey Island Mail Boat, even though Bailey Island has long since been connected to the mainland by bridges, and this boat long ago stopped carrying any actual mail - likely synchronized with the completion of said bridges. This is run by Casco Bay Lines largely as a sightseeing trip, with one departure a day at 10 AM, a two-hour trip, and then a two hour lunch and wandering around break for the majority of the passengers, who are returning in the same manner in which they arrived. However, cyclists have a pleasant 45 mile return ride with a decent amount of ocean views, and there is never much traffic as you take bike paths back into the town.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/23099484?beta=false


The second one is interesting in a manner similar to crossing Shelter Island on Long Island (perhaps more on that later), although this Island is named Chebeague Island. The trip to it is by the independent Chebeague Transportation Company passenger ferry that sails from Cousins Island near Yarmouth to the NW corner of the island. The interesting part is that Casco Bay runs their own ferry to the southern tip of the island and assumes anyone taking it was also brought there by them on a RT ticket, so doesn't bother collecting fares.

It's a most pleasant ride back to Portland if done in late afternoon light (on a mostly sunny day), weaving between a half-dozen islands. The attached map only shows the ferry portion of this ride, as I have some four variations before Yarmouth, ranging from something like 20 miles to somewhat short of a century, which takes you as far north as Lewiston - well-known for a famous, but very short 1965 boxing title match, held in what the NYT termed ”a cross between an airplane hangar and an oversize barn."

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17102332?beta=false

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/20/sports/the-night-the-ali-liston-fight-came-to-lewiston.html


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Night Boat! ..….(and reminiscent of those short-haul overnight sleeping car trains)

The Marine Atlantic _Highlanders _was ready for boarding 2 hours before our midnight departure from North Sydney, NS.









I had a cabin but there’s also coach and business-class seating available.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Arrival in Port aux Basques, Newfoundland was at 7am the next morning.

My trip over to Newfoundland was 2 days after Hurricane Dorian had gone through and the boats were full trying to get caught-up on the backlog of traffic that had accumulated while they weren’t running. Capacity is 450 cars or 90 truck on 2.8 kilometres of lane-length on the ferry.


----------



## railiner

Great photo's, thanks for posting!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> Great photo's, thanks for posting!


Thanks. Thought you'd like those,


----------



## railiner

Save me from looking at the ferry website...do they have cabins for one or two, besides the four? And do they all have their own bathrooms with shower?
Thanks....


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> Save me from looking at the ferry website...do they have cabins for one or two, besides the four? And do they all have their own bathrooms with shower?
> Thanks....



There’s two and four berth cabins available at the same price of $126.50 (per cabin, not per person) and all have private bathroom with shower. Tax is added to accommodations but not basic vehicle and passenger fares.

The older boats: the Caribou and Smallwood (now out of service) that were on the run for about 25 years beginning in ’85 had another type of accommodation: the ‘Dormitory Sleeper’…rows of lower and upper berths in a large room…..just like the old style Pullmans. They gave you a pillow but you brought your own sleeping bag or blanket. They were cheap and very popular. People just wanted a place to put their head down for the 7 hour crossing!

Now the cheaper option besides the coach seats in the photo above are Business Class type seats with leg/foot rests. (see photo #4 in this link)

https://www.marineatlantic.ca/en/media/photo-galleries/MV-Highlanders-Gallery/


----------



## railiner

Thanks!
But my curiosity drove me to check out the various accommodation's, anyway...

I am wondering about them charging HST for the accommodation part of the fare...VIA Rail doesn't do that, or do they? Why the difference?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> Thanks!
> I am wondering about them charging HST for the accommodation part of the fare...VIA Rail doesn't do that, or do they? Why the difference?



VIA does charge HST/GST on both the basic fare and accommodations.

Marine Atlantic doesn't charge tax on the basic fare as its considered a essential service. The Federal Government is required to maintain a ferry service as part of the Terms of Union between Newfoundland and Canada when they joined Confederation in 1949. (Some even say the basic service should be free) Accommodations are considered an amenity or extra so they're taxable.


----------



## railiner

So none of VIA's trains are considered "essential service"? 
And what about Marine Atlantic's 'business class' seating...shouldn't that be an 'extra' amenity' as well?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

railiner said:


> So none of VIA's trains are considered "essential service"?
> And what about Marine Atlantic's 'business class' seating...shouldn't that be an 'extra' amenity' as well?



Don't think VIA is in the same context of a constitutionally guaranteed ferry link between the island of Newfoundland and mainland Canada negotiated at the time of Confederation. And yes you do pay tax on the Reserved Business Class type seating.

Guess a case could be made for VIA's remote service in northern Manitoba for example as essential.

A lot of the users of VIA's remote services are Indigenous and do not pay GST..


----------



## railiner

Off topic, but if the government ever built a bridge between Newfoundland and Quebec or Labrador, across the Strait of Belle Isle, would that absolve them from subsidizing the ferry?


----------



## Maglev

Here is San Juan Ferry and Barge delivering a propane tanker to Obstruction Pass boat ramp on Orcas Island. Flammable fuel tankers, unlike other trucks, are not allowed to be transported on Washington State Ferries. The dock in the background of the first picture was recently a stop for a now-defunct Bellingham-to-Victoria passenger ferry.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Maglev said:


> Here is San Juan Ferry and Barge delivering a propane tanker to Obstruction Pass boat ramp on Orcas Island. Flammable fuel tankers, unlike other trucks, are not allowed to be transported on Washington State Ferries. The dock in the background of the first picture was recently a stop for a now-defunct Bellingham-to-Victoria passenger ferry.
> 
> View attachment 15769
> View attachment 15770


Why was the Bellingam to Victoria service stopped? Is it a Seasonal thing?

I have friends on Lopez Island and have ridden the Ferries many times, unfortunately not in the past 2 years!


----------



## Maglev

The Bellingham to Victoria ferry was just seasonal, and the service stopped several years ago due to being unprofitable.

Lopez is in the background of the pictures; one can see (left to right) Obstruction Island, Blakely Island, then Lopez, with the Olympic Mountains behind.


----------



## Maglev

My wife and I took the ferry to America the other day for a Costco run. On the way over, we were on the 90-car _Sealth, _which for some reason has replaced the 130-car _Chelan _on this route. Both vessels are from the same 1979-1982-built "Issaquah" class, but the _Chelan _had upper car decks added to its side tunnels. On arrival, we saw the _Elwha _in a storage slip with all its lights on. Last year, the legislature declined to fund keeping this 1968-built vessel in operating condition. I don't know what its fate will be. On the way back, we were on the new (2015)_ Samish. _I appreciated its wider car lanes after a difficult maneuvering incident earlier due to an incompetent driver.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Drove out to the wharf at Caribou NS this afternoon...and no need to worry about a reservation to get over to Prince Edward Island for some sun, sand and surf as the marshalling area is a skating rink! Ferries go back in service on May 1st.

I have to go to the Island next week.....but it will be the long way 'round via the Confederation Bridge. (2 hrs on the ferry vs: 3 1/2 hrs via the bridge)


----------



## Maglev

Because it destination is outside the state and because it serves mostly tourists (as opposed to commuting residents), the international Washington State Ferry sailing from Anacortes to Sidney, BC, is in danger of having its funding cut. But Victoria Clipper might move in.

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/vi...f-state-pulls-out/FBAMOCT6JRF7JHM7FFV3CVA2XE/


----------



## Maglev

Here's some news on the Alaska ferry situation:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...f7107e-4f4c-11ea-bf44-f5043eb3918a_story.html


----------



## railiner

Sounds pretty grim. Looks like they might rethink building highway links to Juneau and Ketchican. The only Southeast Alaska towns currently reachable by road are Haines and Skagway.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The Levis Ferry:













Until 1998...Levis was the stop on the south shore of the St. Lawrence for the Halifax-Montreal trains and the short ferry ride was shown in CN Timetables as a connection over to Quebec City. Today the old right-of-way along the river is a walking/biking trail and the trains now run through Joffre Yard several miles south. Here's the westbound _Scotian_ from Halifax back in the '70s...and that same view today from the ferry. The old station building and canopy have been restored.













https://flic.kr/p/2iErDEC]

[/url]


----------



## NS VIA Fan

And the view from the ferry of the Fortifications of the Walled City surrounding the iconic Canadian Pacific Railway's _Chateau Frontenac Hotel_......now a Fairmont (and not it's usual photogenic self with the scaffolding covering the face during a major renovation)









The Scotian is being fuelled after a particularly nasty run up the St. Lawrence Valley from Rimouski through a snow storm. (ferry dock in the background)


----------



## v v

Loved your last photo, for me it's the best train photo I've ever seen, thank you


----------



## v v

Is it ok to post a photo of a non US/Canadian ferry?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The CTMA (Coopérative de Transport Maritime et Aérien) Ferry that operates between Souris, Prince Edward Island and the Îles-de-la-Madeleine, Quebec will be replaced next year by a new ferry ......the _MS Villa de Teror_ currently operating between Spain and Morocco




Below is CTMA's 40 year old _MS Madeleine_ that is being replaced.


----------



## joelkfla

NS VIA Fan said:


> The CTMA (Coopérative de Transport Maritime et Aérien) Ferry that operates between Souris, Prince Edward Island and the Îles-de-la-Madeleine, Quebec will be replaced next year by a new ferry ......the _MS Villa de Teror_ currently operating between Spain and Morocco


Is that the "House of Terror"?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

joelkfla said:


> Is that the "House of Terror"?



Could be.....but that will NOT be the name when it enters service in Canada....that hasn't been chosen yet.


Update....Teror is a town in the Canary Islands









Teror - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## PVD

I miss the days when the Staten Island Ferries took cars on most trips.


----------



## Bob Dylan

PVD said:


> I miss the days when the Staten Island Ferries took cars on most trips.


Still the Best Travel Deal in the World! Free!


----------



## Metra Electric Rider

v v said:


> Is it ok to post a photo of a non US/Canadian ferry?


Well, one could argue that a Moroccan ferry isn't either. If it's interesting, I say go for it!


----------



## PVD

Well, cars weren't free, but it was still fun....You can swipe your farecard on a bus on SI to get to the ferry, and it is a free transfer to the subway. Same thing in reverse.


----------



## v v

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Well, one could argue that a Moroccan ferry isn't either. If it's interesting, I say go for it!



OK, two for the price of one.


First two are Egyptian Nile Public ferries at Luxor, still the preferred method for pedestrians to cross the Nile. 

The third photo is one of a number of private ferries which charge a little more and are possibly a little more frequent, Catchy name on this one...


----------



## joelkfla

v v said:


> OK, two for the price of one.
> 
> 
> First two are Egyptian Nile Public ferries at Luxor, still the preferred method for pedestrians to cross the Nile.
> 
> The third photo is one of a number of private ferries which charge a little more and are possibly a little more frequent, Catchy name on this one...
> 
> 
> View attachment 17948
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17949
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17950


 Love the theming on the first one. Cleopatra's barge, I presume.


----------



## v v

joelkfla said:


> Love the theming on the first one. Cleopatra's barge, I presume.



Probably, Egyptians have a healthy sense of humour. See the face drawn on the bow of the 2nd photo.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

I was in Cape Breton yesterday and took a couple of the Cable Ferries that are part of Nova Scotia's Dept of Transportation Highway System.

The Englishtown Ferry.....a shortcut to the Cabot Trail in northern Cape Breton.















And the Little Narrows Ferry......another back-roads shortcut to the Trans Canada Highway.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider

v v said:


> Probably, Egyptians have a healthy sense of humour. See the face drawn on the bow of the 2nd photo.


I have to admit the name is funny, but also admit that I can't see a face on either - is my vision going that badly?


----------



## v v

Metra Electric Rider said:


> I have to admit the name is funny, but also admit that I can't see a face on either - is my vision going that badly?



Have to say when standing looking at the ferry I didn't see it either, spotted when looking at the photos after. Does this help? Cleopatra it isn't though... got the nose wrong


----------



## Metra Electric Rider

v v said:


> Have to say when standing looking at the ferry I didn't see it either, spotted when looking at the photos after. Does this help? Cleopatra it isn't though... got the nose wrong



Oooooh, well, of course I see it now. Duh (but yes, I think I need reading glasses nonetheless)!


----------



## Maglev

This is the Pierce County ferry at Steilacoom, WA, photographed from the southbound _Coast Starlight _in September, 2006:


----------



## Maglev

The top photo was taken from our boat in 2007. The ferry is the _MV Elwha. _which is now retired and seen here without its fifty-year gold bands. The lower photo shows the gold band added to the ferries' funnels when they are fifty years old.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Marine Atlantic Ferries load from the Bow in North Sydney NS so they must spin upon arriving in Port-aux-Basques, Newfoundland and back-in to unload from the Stern.


----------



## Maglev

As most transportation systems, the Washington State Ferries have suffered ridership and revenue reductions from COVID-19. Schedules would normally have been increased in the Spring and Summer, but WSF remained on a Winter schedule all year. Because many staff were in vulnerable age groups, there were crew shortages. The winter schedule does not allow for full ferry loads, so with summertime traffic increases, as the day goes on the ferries fall farther behind schedule. The reduced demand has eliminated the severe shortage of vessels for the time being, although the imperative of climate change is necessitating the construction of hybrid-power ferries starting in 2021.

A ferry was struck by lightning a couple days ago. Here's the story: 'It was like a bomb went off': Worker describes moment lightning struck Edmonds ferry

Lastly, here's a photo from the 2000's showing three ferries at once. The one in the distance is probably the _Illahee, _which was built in 1929 and served until 2007, when it was withdrawn for hull corrosion issues.


----------



## Maglev

This is a Facebook video about the _Princess Marguerite. _It was the last steam passenger vessel on the West Coast, running Victoria-Seattle-Vancouver.


----------



## Dakota 400

Maglev said:


> This is a Facebook video about the _Princess Marguerite. _It was the last steam passenger vessel on the West Coast, running Victoria-Seattle-Vancouver.




A very interesting video for all of us who are ship buffs as well as rainfans. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Asher

Maglev said:


> This is a Facebook video about the _Princess Marguerite. _It was the last steam passenger vessel on the West Coast, running Victoria-Seattle-Vancouver.



We have had two of those old Alaska steamers here in Southern California. The Princess Louise was made into a restaurant and docked in the channel near SanPedro. It was a very popular eating spot for years. It went through a couple of hardships and finally sunk. We also had the Lady Alexandrea that was made into a restaurant and docked in Redondo Beach. It was never very successful and in the end rolled over during a storm.


----------



## Asher

Maglev said:


> As most transportation systems, the Washington State Ferries have suffered ridership and revenue reductions from COVID-19. Schedules would normally have been increased in the Spring and Summer, but WSF remained on a Winter schedule all year. Because many staff were in vulnerable age groups, there were crew shortages. The winter schedule does not allow for full ferry loads, so with summertime traffic increases, as the day goes on the ferries fall farther behind schedule. The reduced demand has eliminated the severe shortage of vessels for the time being, although the imperative of climate change is necessitating the construction of hybrid-power ferries starting in 2021.
> 
> A ferry was struck by lightning a couple days ago. Here's the story: 'It was like a bomb went off': Worker describes moment lightning struck Edmonds ferry
> 
> Lastly, here's a photo from the 2000's showing three ferries at once. The one in the distance is probably the _Illahee, _which was built in 1929 and served until 2007, when it was withdrawn for hull corrosion issues.
> 
> View attachment 19293


I always had an affection for ferries. Starting back in 44 riding the ferry from the train station in Oakland to San Francisco. Whenever we're in Seattle I always include a trip somewhere on a ferry.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The Prince Edward Island Ferry _MV Confederation_ made it's last run of the season on Friday and is now tied up for the winter at Caribou, Nova Scotia.

What had been a short 75 minute, 22 km ferry ride is now a 300 km nearly 4 hour drive via the Confederation Bridge!

Caribou Ferry to Wood Islands


----------



## WWW

What no floating ICE Highway to negotiate - - -
Strange I don't view salt water freezing 
Maybe not enough traffic to operate the ferry for at least one round trip daily ?
But then with the quarantine stay home orders it is probably just as well
That 300 km - 4 hour drive is some detour contributing to more fossil fuel burnt and global warming


----------



## NS VIA Fan

WWW said:


> What no floating ICE Highway to negotiate - - -
> Strange I don't view salt water freezing
> Maybe not enough traffic to operate the ferry for at least one round trip daily ?
> But then with the quarantine stay home orders it is probably just as well
> That 300 km - 4 hour drive is some detour contributing to more fossil fuel burnt and global warming




The Northumberland Strait separating PEI and Nova Scotia does freeze and is usually frozen over from mid January to mid March. That's PEI in the background:14 miles - 22 km across........







The ferries on this run were not built for ice conditions and have always been seasonal. The former CN car and railcar ferries that crossed the strait where the bridge is now located were ice-breakers and ran year round.

Covid times aside.....the ferry handles a lot of tourist traffic to the beaches and golfing on PEI but that traffic pretty well dries up in the off-season.

The detour is long for anyone heading east but for traffic between say Charlottown and Halifax......milage is a bit longer but time-wise it's shorter and you travel on your schedule. And the bridge is better positioned for truck traffic coming from central Canada on the Trans Canada Highway.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Marine Atlantic has updated their page giving weather advisories.....and I guess that picture says it all why the ferry ain't goin tonight!!




And in this photo....the harbour at Port-aux-Basques, Newfoundland on a much calmer day.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Here's CTMA's new Ferry _Madeleine II_..... that will enter service shortly between Prince Edward Island and the Iles de la Madeleine in the Gulf of St. Lawrence (it was a former Mediterranean Ferry) .......and the story of the Canadian Crew who went to the Canary Islands to bring the _Madeleine II_ across the Atlantic to it's new home.










__





Le début d’une grande aventure ! – CTMA Média







media.ctma.ca













CTMA Ferry


CTMA Ferry Sit back and cruise CTMA Ferry provides regular ferry service between Souris, Prince Edward Island and the Îles de la Madeleine. The Madeleine, which provides this service, can accommodate 750 ...




ctma.ca


----------



## Palmetto

The MBTA in Boston has cut its ferry service, at least temporarily.


----------



## MARC Rider

Surfing around on the internet, I found out the Seastreak ferries, who run a commuter service between Atlantic Highlands and New York, also run ferries between Atlantic Highlands/New York City/Martha's Vineyard/Nantucket. These are high-speed catamarans that do 38 knots. The boat leaves New Jersey at 2:30 PM, New York City at 4:00 PM, and arrives in Martha's Vineyard of 9:15 PM and Nantucket at 10:15 PM. The reverse schedule is similar with a 2:30 departure from Nantucket and a 10:15 arrival at Atlantic Highlands. It's not clear whether the ferry's route from New York City is through Long Island Sound, or whether they travel out in the ocean. East of Orient Point or Montauk, they're out in open water in any event.

Anyone ever do this trip? Sounds like it would be a neat way to get out the Nantucket or the Vineyard, assuming the 5-6 hour trip isn't too rough. It would certainly allow one to avoid the traffic on the Connecticut Turnpike.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

I might be able to 'drive' to France this summer and stay within the Atlantic Bubble (NS,NB,PEI & Newfoundland/Labrador).....when I can't even take the Ocean to Montreal!



http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/fortune-wharf-upgrades-summer-completion-1.5942475



The new ferry could be in service this summer but it would take an agreement between Canada and France to allow the border to reopen with St. Pierre. There are currently no active Covid cases in St. Pierre and half the population is now vaccinated.









NL Could See Economic Benefits if St. Pierre et Miquelon Joins Atlantic Bubble


Newfoundland and Labrador could see the economic benefits if St. Pierre et Miquelon joins the Atlantic Bubble....




vocm.com


----------



## Exvalley

I looked into flying from Montreal to St. Pierre for a weekend getaway. I thought that it would be fun to surprise my wife and tell her that we were going to France for the weekend.

It turns out it was cheaper to fly from Montreal to Paris than it was to fly from Montreal to St. Pierre. 

Needless to say, we never did go to France for the weekend.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The Halifax Transit Ferries scooting across the harbour between downtown Halifax and Dartmouth.


----------



## v v

NS VIA Fan said:


> The Halifax Transit Ferries scooting across the harbour between downtown Halifax and Dartmouth.




Are they passenger only?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

v v said:


> Are they passenger only?



Yes...passenger only. (There are 2 suspension bridges across the harbour)

Capacity is 390 passengers and you would normally see people out on the deck enjoying a morning coffee......unlike these covid times in this video!

http://www.eyemarine.com/vessel/halifax-transit-passenger-ferries/


----------



## v v

NS VIA Fan said:


> Yes...passenger only. (There are 2 suspension bridges across the harbour)
> 
> Capacity is 390 passengers and you would normally see people out on the deck enjoying a morning coffee......unlike these covid times in this video!
> 
> http://www.eyemarine.com/vessel/halifax-transit-passenger-ferries/



They are very distictive shape and look well designed for the job. When seen from above they resemble a water beetle.


----------



## Ziv

I had a nice trip from St Thomas to St John on the catamaran ferry service that the USVI has. I didn't see the ID plate but the ferry resembles the older 26M Incat Crowthers that sail between Chumphon and Ko Tao (Thailand). Quick trip, just 20 minutes or so. And it was a bargain at just $8 each way. 
The down side was that you couldn't move from the lower cabin to the upper deck while en route. I was chastised for coming out of the cabin to take a picture of our rooster tail. :-(


----------



## PVD

These pictures are from just before she went into the water, she has been christened, and will undergo final fit out and testing, and will join the other 2 4500 passenger Ollis class ferries in service early next year. .


----------



## Ziv

There are several ferries that go from Wales to Ireland. Both Dublin and Rosslare have ferries from Wales plus Dublin has a ferry from Liverpool (England as opposed to Wales) still, I believe.
Way back in the day I took a ferry from Swansea to Cork which is a bit longer trip. Great time thought the ride was a bit of an eye opener due to wind and waves. The worst part of the journey though was that they served a carbonated Murphy's Stout. I like me a stout but the carbonated version (or was it due to the motion of the ship?) was a bit frothy. And Cork is a PHENOMENAL little city!
I think the time of the year is a fairly good indicator of when the Irish Sea will act up. Summer is a good bet for a "smooth" crossing. The shoulder months are a bit hit or miss and if you sail in the winter you are fairly likely to get blown about a good bit.


RRUserious said:


> It may be a bit more than a "ferry" but anyone go from England to Ireland by sea?


----------



## JontyMort

Ziv said:


> There are several ferries that go from Wales to Ireland. Both Dublin and Rosslare have ferries from Wales plus Dublin has a ferry from Liverpool (England as opposed to Wales) still, I believe.
> Way back in the day I took a ferry from Swansea to Cork which is a bit longer trip.
> I think the time of the year is a fairly good indicator of when the Irish Sea will act up.


The Liverpool-Dublin crossing is 8 hours, which makes little sense as a daytime job, though much more as an overnighter. Swansea-Cork is 10 hours overnight. Fishguard-Rosslare is about four hours and Holyhead-Dublin similar. Both routes have used fast sea-cats in the past - not sure if they still do.

As you say, time of year is a good indicator of when the Irish Sea will play up. If it’s between 1 January and 31 December there’s a good chance. The trouble is that the natural swell always seems to run across the east-west routes.

Swerving back to railways, Holyhead was traditionally the main port for Dublin, and the traffic - especially mail - was considered important enough for Robert Stephenson to get the line all the way to Holyhead over the fantastic Britannia Bridge (from the mainland of Wales to Anglesey). This was the prototype for his Victoria Bridge over the St Lawrence of 1859 (to bring the discussion back to North America).


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Here's Marine Atlantic's new ferry for the Nova Scotia to Newfoundland route due to arrive in 2024. It will carry 1000 passengers and have 2.5 km of lane length (that can accommodate about 450 cars or 90 18-wheelers) There will also be 146 cabins, 40 sleeping pods and a full range of meal and lounge options.









Marine Atlantic Opts For Stena to Supply New Ferry


Stena RoRo and Canadian ferry operator Marine Atlantic have entered into a charter agreement for a new Stena E-Flexer ferry.




www.niferry.co.uk


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The new Ferry (above post) will have a new concept for sleeping accommodations on Marine Atlantic...._'Sleeping Pods'_ This video shows the Sleeping Pods on similar Stena Line Ferries:





Currently on Marine Atlantic night crossings you have the option of a private Cabin or Coach & Business Class type seats......but going back to the older ferries of 15-20 years ago there were also 'Dormitory Sleepers' (photo below) with rows of upper and lower berths (but no curtains!) in a big room (a dormitory) There was no segregation....men, women, kids altogether. They gave you a pillow and blanket or you just took your own sleeping bag. These were a fraction of the cost of a cabin and very popular. People just wanted a place to put their head down for the 7 hr crossing!


----------



## Bob Dylan

NS VIA Fan said:


> The new Ferry (above post) will have a new concept for sleeping accommodations on Marine Atlantic...._'Sleeping Pods'_ This video shows the Sleeping Pods on similar Stena Line Ferries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on Marine Atlantic night crossings you have the option of a private Cabin or Coach & Business Class type seats......but going back to the older ferries of 15-20 years ago there were also 'Dormitory Sleepers' (photo below) with rows of upper and lower berths (but no curtains!) in a big room (a dormitory) There was no segregation....men, women, kids altogether. They gave you a pillow and blanket or you just took your own sleeping bag. These were a fraction of the cost of a cabin and very popular. People just wanted a place to put their head down for the 7 hr crossing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 23635



I slept in many of these Dorms on Ferries in the Old Days in Mexico and Canada.

As you said, they were a good deal!

The same thing still applies in Hostels all over the World!( the ones that are Open that is!)


----------



## Willbridge

NS VIA Fan said:


> The new Ferry (above post) will have a new concept for sleeping accommodations on Marine Atlantic...._'Sleeping Pods'_ This video shows the Sleeping Pods on similar Stena Line Ferries:
> 
> Currently on Marine Atlantic night crossings you have the option of a private Cabin or Coach & Business Class type seats......but going back to the older ferries of 15-20 years ago there were also 'Dormitory Sleepers' (photo below) with rows of upper and lower berths (but no curtains!) in a big room (a dormitory) There was no segregation....men, women, kids altogether. They gave you a pillow and blanket or you just took your own sleeping bag. These were a fraction of the cost of a cabin and very popular. People just wanted a place to put their head down for the 7 hr crossing!


DFDS had four-berth unisex cabins on the overnight Copenhagen<>Aarhus run when I made the trip in 1970. That region, naturally, had many ferry lines. Some have since been knocked out by higher speed rail lines or cheaper air fares.

One intriguing route that is still operating from that era is Iceland<>Denmark. I'm surprised that some firm hasn't tried Canadian Maritimes<>Iceland so that motorists could "drive" the Atlantic. It's a horrible thought, but might work.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Willbridge said:


> One intriguing route that is still operating from that era is Iceland<>Denmark. I'm surprised that some firm hasn't tried Canadian Maritimes<>Iceland so that motorists could "drive" the Atlantic. It's a horrible thought, but might work.




That would be an interesting route!

After taking your car on Marine Atlantic to Newfoundland...its 1600 miles to Iceland but only 350 miles further would get you direct to Cork, Ireland. Add about 450 miles to those distances if starting from Halifax.

Icelandair flew Halifax-Reykjavik right up 'till the Max8 grounding.....then Covid hit. Hopefully they'll be back next near.

Not a ferry...but it's possible to ship a personal vehicle including RVs/campers from Europe to Halifax and several other NA ports. On some of the crossings you can even travel on the same ship with your vehicle.









Vehicle Shipping from Europe to the USA & Canada


Roll on Roll off (RORO) & Container Shipping, from Europe, Belguim, Germany, UK to the USA and Canada for Cars, 4x4's, Motorhomes & Expedition Trucks.




ivssuk.com


----------



## Willbridge

NS VIA Fan said:


> That would be an interesting route!
> 
> After taking your car on Marine Atlantic to Newfoundland...its 1600 miles to Iceland but only 350 miles further would get you direct to Cork, Ireland. Add about 450 miles to those distances if starting from Halifax.
> 
> Icelandair flew Halifax-Reykjavik right up 'till the Max8 grounding.....then Covid hit. Hopefully they'll be back next near.
> 
> Not a ferry...but it's possible to ship a personal vehicle including RVs/campers from Europe to Halifax and several other NA ports. On some of the crossings you can even travel on the same ship with your vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vehicle Shipping from Europe to the USA & Canada
> 
> 
> Roll on Roll off (RORO) & Container Shipping, from Europe, Belguim, Germany, UK to the USA and Canada for Cars, 4x4's, Motorhomes & Expedition Trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivssuk.com


Good points. Of course, I picture a guy with a camper top on an F-350 wondering why his credit card was maxed out at the gas station. Next time take the train.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Returning home from Cape Breton on Sunday evening....its a straight shot down the Trans Canada Highway but I took the more scenic diversion that included the Little Narrows Ferry. A 2 minute crossing that could easily be replaced by a bridge....... but it's navigable waters and the Coast Guard would require that to be a costly swing or lift bridge.





__





Provincial Ferries | novascotia.ca






novascotia.ca


----------



## JontyMort

NS VIA Fan said:


> Returning home from Cape Breton on Sunday evening....its a straight shot down the Trans Canada Highway but I took the more scenic diversion that included the Little Narrows Ferry. A 2 minute crossing that could easily be replaced by a bridge....... but it's navigable waters and the Coast Guard would require that to be a costly swing or lift bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provincial Ferries | novascotia.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novascotia.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23670
> View attachment 23671
> View attachment 23672
> View attachment 23673
> View attachment 23674
> View attachment 23675


Is that a chain ferry? Looks like it.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

JontyMort said:


> Is that a chain ferry? Looks like it.




Yes it is. There's four chain or cable ferries in Nova Scotia on the provincial highway system. Here's another at Country Harbour. The cable doesn't impede navigation as it lays on the bottom except when the ferry is approaching the ramp.


----------



## joelkfla

Here's a YouTube covering several B.C. ferries.


----------



## Bob Dylan

joelkfla said:


> Here's a YouTube covering several B.C. ferries.



Nice Video, thanks for sharing!

Brings back Good Memories of Summers in BC, when we'd get of Vancouver, but I don't remember it being so HOT!


----------



## MARC Rider

Here's a few shots of the Cross Sound Ferry we rode from Orient Point to New London on our way up to Maine this year. Given the traffic jam we endured in Brooklyn on the Belt Parkway during our drive up to Orient Point, I don't think we'll traveling by this route again.


----------



## Bob Dylan

MARC Rider said:


> Here's a few shots of the Cross Sound Ferry we rode from Orient Point to New London on our way up to Maine this year. Given the traffic jam we endured in Brooklyn on the Belt Parkway during our drive up to Orient Point, I don't think we'll traveling by this route again.
> 
> View attachment 23687
> 
> 
> View attachment 23688
> 
> 
> View attachment 23689
> 
> 
> View attachment 23690
> 
> 
> View attachment 23691
> 
> 
> View attachment 23692
> 
> 
> View attachment 23693


I was going to ask you about the Traffic, I still remember the Traffic and the Hours Long Ferry Lines on the Texas Coast on weekends and Holidays in the Summer.( we have 2 Free Ferries operated by the Texas DOT, one @ Port Aransas,and one to Galveston from the Bolivar Peninsula)


----------



## MARC Rider

Bob Dylan said:


> I was going to ask you about the Traffic, I still remember the Traffic and the Hours Long Ferry Lines on the Texas Coast on weekends and Holidays in the Summer.( we have 2 Free Ferries operated by the Texas DOT, one @ Port Aransas,and one to Galveston from the Bolivar Peninsula)


Oh, there's no traffic at the ferry terminal, or, for that matter, really anything that bad out on the North Fork Of Long Island. However, coming up from Maryland, we took the New Jersey Turnpike to the Goethals Bridge, then across Staten Island to the Verrazano Narrows Bridge, then the Belt Parkway to the Cross Island Parkway to the Long Island Expressway. They are doing road work on the Verrazano Narrows Bridge and the Belt Parkway, and that's where the horrible stop and go traffic was. Even beyond the traffic jam, the drivers are crazy, or just typical New York drivers, who seem to have a method to their madness in darting between lanes, but I can't figure out what the method is and only see the madness.  It didn't turn normal until we were almost at Riverhead.

As for the Cross Sound Ferry, they actually take reservations, and you can pick your crossing and preferred boat. We got to Orient Point about and hour and a half before our reserved departure. (The ferries run hourly in the summer) However, the agent put us in the "standby line," and we had no trouble boarding the earlier boat. Getting into New London an hour early was actually a good thing, because it gave us a time cushion when he hit the next horrible traffic jam on I-495 near Lowell, Mass. (road work).


----------



## NS VIA Fan

MARC Rider said:


> Here's a few shots of the Cross Sound Ferry we rode from Orient Point to New London on our way up to Maine this year. Given the traffic jam we endured in Brooklyn on the Belt Parkway during our drive up to Orient Point, I don't think we'll traveling by this route again.
> 
> View attachment 23687



Thanks for posting!

Your first photo looks like it might be the _Susan Anne_. The former _Prince Nova_ that sailed with Northumberland Ferries between Prince Edward Island and Nova Scotia until 1997. Scroll down here to the second item: CSF | Cross Sound Ferry


The Prince Nova (below in 1988) was sold to Cross Sound Ferries in 1998 and extensively rebuilt as the Susan Anne.


----------



## JontyMort

MARC Rider said:


> Here's a few shots of the Cross Sound Ferry we rode from Orient Point to New London on our way up to Maine this year.
> 
> View attachment 23693


Presumably that low level bridge is on the New Haven’s main line to Boston? How long is the ferry crossing to New London? It sounds an excellent alternative- but then I love ferries.


----------



## JontyMort

Duplicate post by mistake.


----------



## Willbridge

NS VIA Fan said:


> Returning home from Cape Breton on Sunday evening....its a straight shot down the Trans Canada Highway but I took the more scenic diversion that included the Little Narrows Ferry. A 2 minute crossing that could easily be replaced by a bridge....... but it's navigable waters and the Coast Guard would require that to be a costly swing or lift bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provincial Ferries | novascotia.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novascotia.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23670
> View attachment 23671
> View attachment 23672
> View attachment 23673
> View attachment 23674
> View attachment 23675


That last shot has a Group of Seven feel to it.


----------



## Rambling Robert

1. I’ve taken both Ferries of Long Island Sound - the West Haven and the preferable New London. I like there flagships best. (Dining wise - haha)
2. I plan to use Amtrak voucher $$$s and go South Sta. Boston to New London then take the ferry for a day trip to Fishers Island off the CT Coast. There’s an important conservation land and museum there. Not much in the way of b&b or eateries. There’s an exclusive hotel/condos accessible only by maritime or air not the little ferry.
3. The Canadian ferries are fabulous! There are many to travel on throughout Canada -they’re low in cost to promote tourism. I definitely want to go Amtrak to Portland ME then the ferry (in this direction it’s an overnighter) to Halifax. Then ViaRail west maybe to Toronto: it also like to take the ferry from Sydney NS to St John’s NF
4. In 1973 I went to Nova Scalia by car on land (the long way) without an initial ferry but returned to the states on a ferry - the Bluenose Ii - Yarmouth NS to Bar Harbor ME. Of any place I’ve travelled the ferries from Derby NS to Brier Island were absolutely unforgettable! Each with car was 25¢.
5. In 1998/99 I took the ferry r/t NS to PEI before the hridge. From east PEI there’s a ferry from Souri to a small QC island. 
6. I’ve been to Nantucket by ferry. There’s always a cricis on that ferry... haha.
7. 1995 marked the end of my corporate days and I had ff miles to burn! My best trip ever was fly Boston to Seattle then rent a car to Vancouver City and stay at a nice hotel - all free. By ferry I took the car over to Vancouver Island. The ferries are cheaper in Canada than the US. (Ike Vancouver Island). I found an okay hotel and took the ferry back to Vancouver City and found a super hostel for $6. The night view of the Vancouver skyline from the hostel was stunning. I was only able to schedule four days off with my new job but it was the best possible four days


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Willbridge said:


> That last shot has a Group of Seven feel to it.




Thanks!

That shot overlooks Whycocomagh Bay and the We'koqma'q Mi'kmaq Nation just west of the Little Narrows Ferry.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

joelkfla said:


> Here's a YouTube covering several B.C. ferries.





Thanks for the video link.

These are the inland ferries operated by the Ministry of Transportation and Infrastructure. There's 14 routes and they're all free.

3917_inlandferryservices_brochure.pdf (gov.bc.ca)

But not to be confused with _BC Ferries_ that operate the big ferries linking the mainland and Vancouver Island along with other coastal routes.










Connecting the Coast | BC Ferries


Safely connecting people and places important in their lives.




www.bcferries.com


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Rambling Robert said:


> 3. The Canadian ferries are fabulous! There are many to travel on throughout Canada -they’re low in cost to promote tourism. I definitely want to go Amtrak to Portland ME then the ferry (in this direction it’s an overnighter) to Halifax. Then ViaRail west maybe to Toronto: it also like to take the ferry from Sydney NS to St John’s NF
> 4. In 1973 I went to Nova Scalia by car on land (the long way) without an initial ferry but returned to the states on a ferry - the Bluenose Ii - Yarmouth NS to Bar Harbor ME. Of any place I’ve travelled the ferries from Derby NS to Brier Island were absolutely unforgettable! Each with car was 25¢.



Here's a bit of an update:

You'll have to find a way to get a little further up the coast. When the ferry resumes in Summer 2022 (not running now due to covid) it will be a Fast _Cat_ from Bar Harbor, Maine (instead of Portland) to Yarmouth NS. This is the original CN _Bluenose_ route.









The CAT | Ferry Between Nova Scotia & Maine | Ferries


Save 3.5 hours driving time traveling between Maine and Nova Scotia by choosing The Cat ferry, linking Yarmouth, NS and Bar Harbor, ME.




www.ferries.ca







Rambling Robert said:


> 5. In 1998/99 I took the ferry r/t NS to PEI before the hridge. From east PEI there’s a ferry from Souri to a small QC island.




Northumberland Ferries still run from Nova Scotia to Prince Edward Island. Here's the Confederation.




A new ferry (below) just entered service a month ago on the run from Souris PEI to the Magdalen Islands, Quebec.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Will they have Public Transportation available between Halifax and Yarmouth? ( Bus, shuttle etc)

As I recall, you were on your own to get to/from both when riding the Ferry previously. 

To be Fair, as you said, Maine has the same problem,since to my knowledge there is no Transportation to/from Bar Harbor either.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Bob Dylan said:


> Will they have Public Transportation available between Halifax and Yarmouth? ( Bus, shuttle etc)




VIA's Dominion Atlantic Dayliner has been gone since Jan 1990 and the Acadian Lines Bus also for a number of years...... but there are a couple of shuttle bus operators between Yarmouth and Halifax.


----------



## joelkfla

I always wanted to ride the ferry to CT when I was growing up on Long Island, but my family wasn't the travelin' kind. So all I ever got to ride was the Staten Island Ferry and the boat to the Statue of Liberty.

Then I moved to CA, and rode a couple of the tiny ferries in the Sacramento Delta; one was a cable ferry, and another a slightly larger (8 car) free-floating vessel. And I remember visiting Butchart Gardens with my wife (at the time) back in the '80's, so we must have ridden the ferry to Victoria, but I really have no memory of it.

And on a recent trip back to NY, I visited Ellis Island.

I'm afraid that's the full extent of my ferry travels. But after all this COVID stuff is over, I'd really like to make another trip to NY and do some ferry tourism.


----------



## Rambling Robert

joelkfla said:


> I always wanted to ride the ferry to CT when I was growing up on Long Island, but my family wasn't the travelin' kind. So all I ever got to ride was the Staten Island Ferry and the boat to the Statue of Liberty.
> 
> Then I moved to CA, and rode a couple of the tiny ferries in the Sacramento Delta; one was a cable ferry, and another a slightly larger (8 car) free-floating vessel. And I remember visiting Butchart Gardens with my wife (at the time) back in the '80's, so we must have ridden the ferry to Victoria, but I really have no memory of it.
> 
> And on a recent trip back to NY, I visited Ellis Island.
> 
> I'm afraid that's the full extent of my ferry travels. But after all this COVID stuff is over, I'd really like to make another trip to NY and do some ferry tourism.


I’ve taken the Bridgeport CT/Port Jefferson and it’s more of a “commuter ferry”; whereas the Orient Point is a ”vacation ferry”.L to me. Train service isn’t that great to the north fork but there is a little museum near neighboring Greenport NY, a short taxi/lyft from Orient Point. 

My dream trip would be: Amtrak Boston to New London, Ferry to Orient Point, Taxi/Lyft to Greenport LIRR Museum, LIRR Greenport to Penn Station, have dinner NYC, then return to Boston on Amtrak.


----------



## City of Miami

joelkfla said:


> But after all this COVID stuff is over, I'd really like to make another trip to NY and do some ferry tourism.


I took the MTA ferry from Rockaway Beach to Wall St on a recommendation from this forum. I enjoyed it once I got on tho it was bitterly cold and windy waiting on the loading platform.


----------



## west point

The many ferries out of Seattle are fun.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Although other 'International Borders' with Canada won't reopen until September....this one did reopen last week along with the US Border: the 'France-Canada' Border between St- Pierre and Newfoundland and the first time French citizens have been able to 'drive' to Canada on the first scheduled arrival of the new vehicle ferry. Previously this was a pedestrian only ferry and service had been suspended for 17 months. (video in this link....and let 'Google Translate' for you!)









Transport maritime : des retrouvailles attendues entre Saint-Pierre et Miquelon et Fortune - Saint-Pierre et Miquelon la 1ère


Ce mercredi 11 août, après plus de dix-huit mois d'interruption, un ferry assurait une rotation commerciale entre Saint-Pierre et Miquelon et Fortune. Une première rotation qui faisait aussi office d'




la1ere.francetvinfo.fr













Arrivée du Suroit à Fortune | Des images de l’arrivée du ferry Suroît à Fortune qui y achemine pour la première fois des véhicules en sol canadien. Plus d’informations en direct dans... | By Saint-Pierre et Miquelon la 1ère | Facebook


29K views, 157 likes, 28 loves, 14 comments, 96 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Saint-Pierre et Miquelon la 1ère: Des images de l’arrivée du ferry Suroît à Fortune qui y achemine pour la première...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Maglev

The nation's largest ferry system, which arries about as many passengers annually as Amtrak, is experiencing systemwide turmoil because of worker sickouts in response to a vaccine mandate. Washington State Ferries is down as many as six vessels this weekend due to shortages of Coast Guard certified crew. Yesterday in the San Juan Islands, two vessels out of four were out-of-service, and again today the interisland vessel is not running. The interisland sailings are particularly important to contractors and supply chain trucks.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Maglev said:


> The nation's largest ferry system, which arries about as many passengers annually as Amtrak, is experiencing systemwide turmoil because of worker sickouts in response to a vaccine mandate. Washington State Ferries is down as many as six vessels this weekend due to shortages of Coast Guard certified crew. Yesterday in the San Juan Islands, two vessels out of four were out-of-service, and again today the interisland vessel is not running. The interisland sailings are particularly important to contractors and supply chain trucks.


I certainly wouldn't want to be on a ship with Morons that refused to get a Shot that will protect them and the passengers!( Old Navy hand)


----------



## flitcraft

Actually, two ferries were cancelled today due to COVID cases among the crews. Sad...


----------



## JontyMort

We’re just off to Canada for a few weeks, which should involve several ferries in BC, including up to Prince Rupert. I’ll post a report if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bob Dylan

JontyMort said:


> We’re just off to Canada for a few weeks, which should involve several ferries in BC, including up to Prince Rupert. I’ll post a report if anyone is interested.


Looking forward to your reports, riding the Ferries in the Beautiful NW is one of my fondest Memories!


----------



## JontyMort

Bob Dylan said:


> Looking forward to your reports, riding the Ferries in the Beautiful NW is one of my fondest Memories!


Well, here’s the first one - St Siméon to Rivière du Loup in Quebec. That’s crossing the St Lawrence estuary from the north bank to the south. It’s a b-I-I-I-g river at this point. We’re waiting to board the ferry just arriving. Crossing is just over an hour.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

JontyMort said:


> Well, here’s the first one - St Siméon to Rivière du Loup in Quebec. That’s crossing the St Lawrence estuary from the north bank to the south. It’s a b-I-I-I-g river at this point. We’re waiting to board the ferry just arriving. Crossing is just over an hour.



Thanks for posting. I've been across there a few times.

That's the MV Trans St-Laurent....and nearly 60 years old! Built in 1963 but you'd never know as its up-to-date and very well maintained.

And yes.....it's a big river and getting wide: 23km here. The last 'bridged' crossing of the St. Lawrence is at Quebec City.....200 km up-river and by the time you reach the ferry crossing from Matane to Baie-Comeau.....its 60km wide!


----------



## JontyMort

Two more today from British Columbia - Hoseshoe Bay to Langdale, and then Earls Cove to Saltery Bay (for Powell River). It’s a very interesting landscape from a transport perspective. Langdale to Powell River - the Sunshine Coast - comprises two sections of mainland BC which are islands in all but name. The fjord-like coast means they can’t be reached except by ferry (from Horseshoe Bay just outside Vancouver at the south end, and from Vancouver Island at the Powell River end).

In the first shot we are just leaving Horseshoe Bay on Queen of Surrey. The unidentified ferry in the second photo is approaching Horsehoe Bay from Bowen Island. The third is of Malaspina Sky arriving at Earls Cove. The final picture is on the beautiful crossing to Saltery Bay. Powell River itself is slightly less beautiful - it’s raison d’être being a paper mill.


----------



## Bob Dylan

JontyMort said:


> Two more today from British Columbia - Hoseshoe Bay to Langdale, and then Earls Cove to Saltery Bay (for Powell River). It’s a very interesting landscape from a transport perspective. Langdale to Powell River - the Sunshine Coast - comprises two sections of mainland BC which are islands in all but name. The fjord-like coast means they can’t be reached except by ferry (from Horseshoe Bay just outside Vancouver at the south end, and from Vancouver Island at the Powell River end).
> 
> In the first shot we are just leaving Horseshoe Bay on Queen of Surrey. The unidentified ferry in the second photo is approaching Horsehoe Bay from Bowen Island. The third is of Malaspina Sky arriving at Earls Cove. The final picture is on the beautiful crossing to Saltery Bay. Powell River itself is slightly less beautiful - it’s raison d’être being a paper mill.
> View attachment 24644
> View attachment 24645
> View attachment 24646
> View attachment 24647


Brings back Pleasant Memories from my time in Vancouver, especially going to the Sunshine Coast to visit friends North of Powell Piver on Savary Island!


----------



## Willbridge

Bob Dylan said:


> Brings back Pleasant Memories from my time in Vancouver, especially going to the Sunshine Coast to visit friends North of Powell River on Savary Island!


More unintentional humor from the internet - this thread was accompanied by an ad for Seven Seas Regent cruises.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

Bob Dylan said:


> The Staten Island Ferry is the best travel Deal in North America! Its great to take the Ferry to the Island, have a Hot Dog or Pizza while looking @ Manhattan across the Water on a Sunny Day, then take the ride Back! When you leave the Terminal the Knock Off Designer Salesmen will be waiting to Sell you Fake Designer Purses etc. @ Medium to High Prices! Buyer Beware! :giggle:


Wow... gotta get that on my bucket list... although my Auntie Hattie took me for that joy ride when I was 8 or 9. At that time the fare was 5 cents if I remember correctly. Now it's free! Oh My! I'm on my way to relive those memories!


----------



## JontyMort

The weather changed today…


This was the view from the early Powell River to Comox trip aboard Salish Eagle. To be fair, she rode the choppy crossing very well.
Later, we took the Mill Bay-Brentwood Bay ferry across the Saanich Inlet aboard Krista - a very pleasant alternative approach to Victoria BC. Anyone familiar with some of the Scottish ferries will find this scene familiar:


----------



## PeeweeTM

Vancouver SeaBus ferry between North Vancouver and Vancouver:



And, well, seize doesn't matter, AquaBus to the left and a FalseCreekFerries floating bathtub to the right:


Google showed it to be the busiest time of the day; I was the only passenger on the bathtub.

A better view:


----------



## Bob Dylan

PeeweeTM said:


> Vancouver SeaBus ferry between North Vancouver and Vancouver:
> View attachment 24708
> 
> 
> And, well, seize doesn't matter, AquaBus to the left and a FalseCreekFerries floating bathtub to the right:
> View attachment 24709
> 
> Google showed it to be the busiest time of the day; I was the only passenger on the bathtub.
> 
> A better view:
> View attachment 24710


Great Memories from my time in Vancouver!


----------



## Maglev

Chaos continues on the Washington State Ferry system. Here is a selection of today's travel alerts:

Anacortes / San Juan Islands:



Seattle / Bainbridge Island:


Port Townsend / Coupeville:




Seattle / Bremerton:




My wife has a doctor's appointment on the mainland tomorrow, and has opted to go over a day early due to unreliability of the ferry system. So not only are we out $200 for a decent hotel, she'll have a whole afternoon to go shopping and that could cost thousands!! And for my _Empire Builder _trip in November, I am changing my reservations to the mainland to the day before the train as well.


----------



## PeeweeTM

Billy Bishop Toronto Airport Ferry.
A bit more than 120 metres distance and 90 seconds sailing time:




I walked back trough the tunnel...


----------



## jiml

PeeweeTM said:


> Billy Bishop Toronto Airport Ferry.
> A bit more than 120 metres distance and 90 seconds sailing time:


Hey, it was exciting when we were kids.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

PeeweeTM said:


> Billy Bishop Toronto Airport Ferry.
> A bit more than 120 metres distance and 90 seconds sailing time:
> 
> I walked back trough the tunnel...




Yup.....take the Ferry or just walk under the Harbour Channel.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

NS VIA Fan said:


> Yup.....take the Ferry or just walk under the Harbour Channel.




The pedestrian tunnel opened in 2015 so the ferry is now mainly used by airport vehicles and those that have authority to cross. No public/passenger vehicles. Pedestrians are allowed but most are just dropped off on the mainland side.....take the elevator down to the tunnel and walk over to the airport.

It would have been nearly impossible to make the tunnel accessible to vehicles as no room is available for the length of road grade/slope required on either side to reach that depth. Even on the mainland a elevator is required to go straight down to the tunnel but there is room for the escalator bank slope on the airport side.

The Island Airport is convenient to anyone going downtown and is a competitor to VIA. There are numerous hotels within walking distance and pedestrian friendly. Just walk to/from your gate to your hotel! Trip report here:



Porter for the View…..and Convenience too!! - Airliners.net


----------



## John from RI

I have good memories of the Algiers Ferry at the foot of Canal Street in New Orleans. Just take any Canal Street Car to reach it. Or from the center of the city you can walk. Also just sitting on the Moonwalk on the Levee and watching the river go by is a way to connect. Then you can stop by the Morning Call for coffee and beignets and wander through the French Market.


----------



## Bob Dylan

John from RI said:


> I have good memories of the Algiers Ferry at the foot of Canal Street in New Orleans. Just take any Canal Street Car to reach it. Or from the center of the city you can walk. Also just sitting on the Moonwalk on the Levee and watching the river go by is a way to connect. Then you can stop by the Morning Call for coffee and beignets and wander through the French Market.


Yep, another Free Activity in the Big Easy!


----------



## JontyMort

Here’s the final ferry of our Canada trip. BC’s Northern Expedition is a serious vessel, seen in the first photo at Port Hardy with her bow visor up. She also has a substantial (post-Estonia) inner bow door, and the stern ramp is pretty solid too. The 22-hour crossing to Prince Rupert includes calls at Bella Bella and Klemtu. Operationally that involves some thought to loading at Port Hardy, since any cars bound for intermediate ports need to go on first. Five cars, a burger van, 25 foot passengers, and a dog got on at Bella Bella at 0130. Why do I know this? Travel at night is exciting, and night port calls doubly so. The scenery on the Inside Passage route is stunning.


----------



## flitcraft

Sad news on the Victoria Clipper, the passenger-only ferry between Seattle and Victoria--it had just resumed service only a few weeks ago, but now, with no warning, has shut back down again. They are arranging alternate transportation for folks stranded as a result of the sudden shutdown. We were planning a trip to Victoria next month...


----------



## Bob Dylan

flitcraft said:


> Sad news on the Victoria Clipper, the passenger-only ferry between Seattle and Victoria--it had just resumed service only a few weeks ago, but now, with no warning, has shut back down again. They are arranging alternate transportation for folks stranded as a result of the sudden shutdown. We were planning a trip to Victoria next month...


Is this due to lack of Staff, Ridership, COVID or all 3???


----------



## flitcraft

Regarding the reason for the shutdown of the Clipper--it probably boils down to all of the above. Staffing issues have crippled the Washington State ferry system--they've cut the Seattle-Bainbridge commuter ferry sailings in half, and all the other routes are similarly impacted. There just aren't a lot of qualified people to staff all of the many positions needed for the ferries in the best of times, and these are not the best of times. I would guess that the staffing issues are similar for the Clipper. Ridership is likely down as the weather gets cold and damp here in the Pacific Northwest, though the Christmas season in Victoria is magical. And the rules regarding the border, even though loosening, are still not conducive to short trips over the border. Western Washington and southern BC both have lighter than average COVID rates, but that is partly of function of people taking precautions seriously--and those are precisely the folks inclined to say, "Travel is for after the pandemic!" So, the website says to check back this spring...we'll see.


----------



## Bob Dylan

flitcraft said:


> Regarding the reason for the shutdown of the Clipper--it probably boils down to all of the above. Staffing issues have crippled the Washington State ferry system--they've cut the Seattle-Bainbridge commuter ferry sailings in half, and all the other routes are similarly impacted. There just aren't a lot of qualified people to staff all of the many positions needed for the ferries in the best of times, and these are not the best of times. I would guess that the staffing issues are similar for the Clipper. Ridership is likely down as the weather gets cold and damp here in the Pacific Northwest, though the Christmas season in Victoria is magical. And the rules regarding the border, even though loosening, are still not conducive to short trips over the border. Western Washington and southern BC both have lighter than average COVID rates, but that is partly of function of people taking precautions seriously--and those are precisely the folks inclined to say, "Travel is for after the pandemic!" So, the website says to check back this spring...we'll see.


Thanks for the info, hopely all my friends that live in the San Juans,BC and the NW aren't too inconvienced too much by this.

I have many fond memories of riding these Ferries when in the NW and hope to be able to ride them again in 2022!!


----------



## BCL

Just curious if anyone has tried the buffet on BC Ferries. I suppose 95 minutes is generally long enough for lunch or dinner, and maybe there's more time if one boards early. Sounds like it's been suspended for now, but maybe it'll be back the next time I'm there.


----------



## JontyMort

BCL said:


> Just curious if anyone has tried the buffet on BC Ferries. I suppose 95 minutes is generally long enough for lunch or dinner, and maybe there's more time if one boards early. Sounds like it's been suspended for now, but maybe it'll be back the next time I'm there.



When we were there, the buffets were out of action on the short crossings. It was operating on the long Port Hardy-Prince Rupert route, and actually wasn’t too bad.


----------



## BCL

JontyMort said:


> When we were there, the buffets were out of action on the short crossings. It was operating on the long Port Hardy-Prince Rupert route, and actually wasn’t too bad.



Really? I remember seeing people going in when I took the Tsawwassen-Swartz Bay ferry in 2015, but we were hungry and already got something to eat at the Tsawwassen Ferry Terminal. They were pretty good there. Certainly great compared to the limited stuff at the Sidney Ferry Terminal serving Washington State Ferries.


----------



## JontyMort

BCL said:


> Really? I remember seeing people going in when I took the Tsawwassen-Swartz Bay ferry in 2015, but we were hungry and already got something to eat at the Tsawwassen Ferry Terminal. They were pretty good there. Certainly great compared to the limited stuff at the Sidney Ferry Terminal serving Washington State Ferries.


Sorry, I should have made clear that our experience was last month. The closures were Covid-related and - one hopes - temporary. The short crossing we took were Horseshoe Bay-Langdale, the one further north (to Powell River), and Powell River to Comox.


----------



## BCL

JontyMort said:


> Sorry, I should have made clear that our experience was last month. The closures were Covid-related and - one hopes - temporary. The short crossing we took were Horseshoe Bay-Langdale, the one further north (to Powell River), and Powell River to Comox.



OK. I understood that they're currently suspended, but I didn't quite get when you had tried it.


----------



## Maglev

Here is a view of the _MV Tillikum _sailing to Anacortes, with Orcas Island in the background_. _I am aboard the _MV Samish, _docked at Lopez. There is an alert for the return sailing of the _Tillikum_ that I can't quite decipher, but I don't live in Friday Harbor so it doesn't apply to me.


> The daily 10:05 a.m. departure from Anacortes to Friday Harbor will be limited to smaller oversized vehicles until further notice starting today, Nov. 10. *No standard-sized vehicles will be loaded* onto this sailing. Limiting this trip to box trucks, delivery vans and other oversized vehicles will increase the loading efficiency for that sailing and improve on-time performance for interisland travel throughout the day






This is a view from the Embassy Suites at King Street Station showing ferries in storage due to crew shortages:


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

In the area of Maine where I live there are a number of interesting ferries.

During the summer my hometown Lubec has a ferry that runs Friday thru Sunday several times a day to the city of Eastport across the bay, a 20 minute trip by boat but an hour by car due to the circuitous route around Johnson's Bay. The MV Quoddy Dam can carry around 20 people no cars. There are Friday evening trips for Eastporters to partake of the restaurants in Lubec.


The nearby Campobello Island which is part of New Brunswick has a car carrying ferry to Deer Island, from where one can drive to the North end of the island and catch another ferry to the New Brunswick mainland. The latter ferry runs year round as there is no other way to reach Deer Island. The Campobello ferry is summer only as Campobello has a bridge to the US but there is talk of making that ferry year round also due to the need for Canadians on Campobello to have to drive through the US to reach the rest of Canada which has been difficult during the COVID crisis due to travel restrictions.

The last ferry I will mention is from the New Brunswick mainland to Grand Manaan Island. This is a serious ferry with car carrying capacity and even has a cafeteria on board. We rode it a few years ago as walk ons and it was a great trip. This also runs year round being the only access to the island


----------



## City of Miami

Is it possible to get to Lubec without a car?


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

City of Miami said:


> Is it possible to get to Lubec without a car?


Basically no. The closest you can get is the daily West bus from Bangor to Calais that stops in Whiting which is about 12 miles from Lubec. 

Once you actually get to Lubec the town is pretty walkable, although there are a number of attractions like the West Quoddy Light, Campobello and the FDR cottage, etc. that would require a car. In the summer there are restaurants and places to stay downtown.


----------



## PVD

NYC/Governor's Island Trust just released a bid for a new car/truck/passenger ferry. Not sure if it is an addition or replacement. 190 foot size Design was by a Washington State based firm, building is what is out for bids. I'll have to look at plans to see what I can find out.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

There are now reports that the people of Campobello Island NB are going to lose their ferry for the winter now that the border is open (sort of). The local leaders are trying to appeal to the Federal Government for a subsidy for the ferry and also to exempt them from some of the current onerous requirements for crossing the border, since their only access to the rest of Canada will be through the US.


----------



## Bob Dylan

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> There are now reports that the people of Campobello Island NB are going to lose their ferry for the winter now that the border is open (sort of). The local leaders are trying to appeal to the Federal Government for a subsidy for the ferry and also to exempt them from some of the current onerous requirements for crossing the border, since their only access to the rest of Canada will be through the US.


I


----------



## Maglev

British operator P & O Ferries has sacked 800 employees in favor of a cheaper, overseas workforce. This article includes a video of the moment the 800 "redundancies" were made aware of their firing:









Outrage and no ferries after mass P&O sackings


The company confirms it will not run services "for the next few days" after abruptly sacking 800 staff.



www.bbc.com


----------



## MikefromCrete

Maglev said:


> British operator P & O Ferries has sacked 800 employees in favor of a cheaper, overseas workforce. This article includes a video of the moment the 800 "redundancies" were made aware of their firing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage and no ferries after mass P&O sackings
> 
> 
> The company confirms it will not run services "for the next few days" after abruptly sacking 800 staff.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com



Wow, that's really cold. Too bad business executives like these can't arrested for being poor excuses for human beings.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Maglev said:


> British operator P & O Ferries has sacked 800 employees in favor of a cheaper, overseas workforce. This article includes a video of the moment the 800 "redundancies" were made aware of their firing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage and no ferries after mass P&O sackings
> 
> 
> The company confirms it will not run services "for the next few days" after abruptly sacking 800 staff.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


 Scrooges are everywhere in the Executive Suites!


----------



## SwedeC

P&O Ferries: Ian King on why the company has taken the axe to its workforce again


Sky's Ian King explains why the company, which cut over 1,000 jobs in response to the pandemic, is again having to slash costs through job losses.




news.sky.com





gives a better explanation...


----------



## Exvalley

MikefromCrete said:


> Wow, that's really cold. Too bad business executives like these can't arrested for being poor excuses for human beings.


A video termination such as this is painful to watch - and seems so cold. There has got to be a better way.

However, the company is absolutely bleeding money. I'm not sure what you want the executives "arrested" for.


----------



## Rambling Robert

On a lighter note; on my second $20 DownEaster round trip (the first was to Brunswick) I went from Haverhill to Portland with two objectives- to take the CascoBay Ferry to Peakes Island - and have a meal on the mainland at Becky’s Diner.

The ferry was under $3 in 30 minutes. I grabbed a descent sub at Harrington’s while on Peakes - apparently all that was open. The temp for 2/23/22 was 65F but had a very strong wind too - so I decided to return on the next boat.

North of the mainland ferry is a narrow gauge railroad museum re-opens in April. Features a restored steam locomotive and a ride up the coast. I’m guessing there’s already a thread.

I did the Becky’s/Ferry in an overnight: as I did the Brunswick trip. I now know I could get off the train in Portland taxi/Lyft to Becky’s, walk to the ferry briskly - 30 minute crossing - get a 30 minute tour by car of Peakes Island - have a beverage somewhere - 30 minute crossing back and even check out the railway museum. The Lyft from the Portland Casco Bay Terminal to the Portland Amtrak station was $18.

Kudos to Amtrak for positive thinking of the stimulus of a $20 roundtrip fare in January and February - but alas for me - two overnights - meals - ground transportation- parking - about $400 to the good of recovering well loved places in Maine.

I’m longing for the return of the ferry to Halifax Nova Scotia/ then ViaRail/Amtrak cross country with a ferry finale from Vancouver to Victoria on Vancouver Island.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

Rambling Robert said:


> I’m longing for the return of the ferry to Halifax Nova Scotia/ then ViaRail/Amtrak cross country with a ferry finale from Vancouver to Victoria on Vancouver Island.


Sounds cool. I would like to see "the Cat" return although probably not anytime soon. Be aware the Cat docks in Yarmouth NS and I'm not sure what transportation other than car rental if that is available to get to Halifax. Too bad the RDC that used to run Yarmouth - Halifax isn't around anymore. Atlantic Canada has always been the red headed stepchild in Canada and that is reflected in the public transportation network. 

EDIT: Looks like the CAT is coming back in May, from their web site guess I should have checked first.

Another EDIT: Also it is only running from Bar Harbor at present.


----------



## Rambling Robert

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Sounds cool. I would like to see "the Cat" return although probably not anytime soon. Be aware the Cat docks in Yarmouth NS and I'm not sure what transportation other than car rental if that is available to get to Halifax. Too bad the RDC that used to run Yarmouth - Halifax isn't around anymore. Atlantic Canada has always been the red headed stepchild in Canada and that is reflected in the public transportation network.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like the CAT is coming back in May, from their web site guess I should have checked first.
> 
> Another EDIT: Also it is only running from Bar Harbor at present.



That’s next years trip / maybe. Rough plan park at Wells ME and the DownEaster to Portland ME; bus to Bar Harbor then CAT to Yarmouth, I’d take a local bus Yarmouth NS to Digby NS (couple of stops - I’m a fan of primitive artist Maud Lewis). B&B I know. Ferry Digby to Saint John NB. Then somehow connect with ViaRail and head east to Toronto ON then to Buffalo NY Amtrak LSL (stay in Depew NY) to BOS to BON to Wells ME.

Schedules will prolly change so if needed I’ll find a hotel hostel or bench. haha. In Digby there’s a bunch of little ferries to the west - but I’d need a car ..

I heard there’s an extra nice ViaRail - “The Ocean”?


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

Rambling Robert said:


> I heard there’s an extra nice ViaRail - “The Ocean”?



Check this out: VIA Rail Ocean

Looks like there is a bus from St. John to Moncton where you could pick up the Ocean.


----------



## Rambling Robert

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Check this out: VIA Rail Ocean
> 
> Looks like there is a bus from St. John to Moncton where you could pick up the Ocean.


. Thanks. Both sleeper and Coach look very nice and separate but equal lounges! I’d prolly go counter clockwise but depends on schedule - the Ocean being once a week. I’ve driven to Moncton, St. John, Montreal and Toronto and prefer Toronto as a multi day stay over - maybe for the Film Festival - I know a friendly hostel in Toronto and I’d rent a bike.

They next year I’ll be 75 - yikes - and - a month of travel by train hostel to hostel is a dream.


----------



## Willbridge

cirdan said:


> There used to be a train ferry from
> Mukran I’m Germany to Russia . The ferry itself was broad gauge and there were thus broad gauge tracks and broad gauge switching engines used within Mukran docks .
> 
> There are a fair number of border crossings between standard gauge European countries and Ukraine , Bielorussia etc . The smaller ones sometimes do not have a physical track connection but passengers walk from one train to another and freight is similarly trans shipped. The bigger ones can also switch out trucks on both passenger and freight cars . Something similar happens on the border between Russia and China .
> 
> There are also plenty of examples of gauge changing trains . The most famous of these is the talgo but there are many others . For example in Japan to permit thru running between the classical network and the Shinkansen . Also Spain has some non talgo trains that switch gauge and Switzerland has one too . Typically these involve wheels that can slide on the axles or independent wheels without an axle that can be moved by any of a number of mechanisms .


The Mukran 1520 gauge ferry was developed -- like the Nordstream gas pipeline -- to bypass the problem people in between.


----------



## cirdan

Willbridge said:


> The Mukran 1520 gauge ferry was developed -- like the Nordstream gas pipeline -- to bypass the problem people in between.



I think the Mukran ferry is far older than the political problems in between. It was definitely already running in communist times when all the people in between always did pretty much exactly what the Kremlin told them. I think the ferry was just a question of practicality.


----------



## Willbridge

cirdan said:


> I think the Mukran ferry is far older than the political problems in between. It was definitely already running in communist times when all the people in between always did pretty much exactly what the Kremlin told them. I think the ferry was just a question of practicality.



Here's a Wikimedia image of the 1986 grand opening of the Soviet Union <> GDR car ferry. I would agree that the Warsaw Pact nations took orders from Moscow, but there were reasons to doubt the reliability of the Poles in carrying them out. 



This operation had a brief life. After the Soviet Army was withdrawn from Germany the port went into stagnation. It was re-opened in 1998 due to capacity constraints at nearby ports and as part of the Nordstream pipeline project and the development of the new Silk Road container traffic with China.

Official history of the Port of Mukran


----------



## cirdan

Willbridge said:


> This operation had a brief life. After the Soviet Army was withdrawn from Germany the port went into stagnation. It was re-opened in 1998 due to capacity constraints at nearby ports and as part of the Nordstream pipeline project and the development of the new Silk Road container traffic with China.
> 
> Official history of the Port of Mukran



I believe the article isn't up to date.

From what i am told, the ferry is still running as a ferry but ceased to ship railcars on a regular basis a few years ago due to low demand.

The capacity to take them has not been dismantled and could be resumed at any time should it be required.


----------



## PVD

Saw a post that dismantling of the Burlington-Port Kent ferry "Adirondack" has begun. First sailed in 1913, been on Lake Champlain since 1954. Now I have to dig through old photos to see if that is the one I rode.


----------



## Maglev

More problems on the Washington State Ferries, and tempers are running hot:









Ferry service to the San Juans severely reduced after vessel ‘Yakima’ damaged


The anchor, which weighs hundreds of pounds, bent metal on the ferry and damaged it above the waterline.




www.kiro7.com


----------



## Bob Dylan

Maglev said:


> More problems on the Washington State Ferries, and tempers are running hot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferry service to the San Juans severely reduced after vessel ‘Yakima’ damaged
> 
> 
> The anchor, which weighs hundreds of pounds, bent metal on the ferry and damaged it above the waterline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kiro7.com



Yikes!!


----------



## Asher

Maglev said:


> More problems on the Washington State Ferries, and tempers are running hot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferry service to the San Juans severely reduced after vessel ‘Yakima’ damaged
> 
> 
> The anchor, which weighs hundreds of pounds, bent metal on the ferry and damaged it above the waterline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kiro7.com



Just caught a late ferry to Bainbridge Island the other night. No shenanigan.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

Ferry news from "Downeast":

Lubec to Eastport ME ferry is supposed to resume its seasonal operation mid June.

The battle for a year round ferry between Campobello Island NB Canada to the mainland continues. Federal government says this is a provincial matter, not our problem. Province says there's no money and besides, you can drive the hour or so across the bridge into the US and back to Canada at St. Stephen. Islanders say this is unacceptable as demonstrated by all the issues they had during the pandemic, for example when US authorities were intercepting mail going to the island and opening it. The ferry being proposed is a direct one from Campobello to Letete on the NB mainland avoiding the need to go via Deer Island and a second ferry as is required when using the current ferry which was seasonal but did actually operate this winter. It will shortly be shut down for a few weeks for maintenance.

On an unrelated note, my wife and I are planning a trip in September where we plan to travel from the UK to Ireland via the Irish Ferries "Ulysses" from Holyhead to Dublin Port. If this comes to pass I will write up a trip report on it.


----------



## Matthew H Fish

The last time I was on a ferry was last September, and it was the Buena Vista Ferry, located in Buena Vista, Oregon. 
There are currently three ferries across the Willamette River in Oregon: the Canby Ferry, the Wheatland Ferry, and the Buena Vista Ferry (from North to South). These are all cable-guided, roll-on/roll-off flat ferries that take about 5-10 minutes to cross the Willamette River. These are also on-demand: basically if they see a car or two on the other side, they will cross to pick it up. 
In most cases, they are remnants, and are only used for people in specific locations. There are many bridges across the Willamette, especially in the larger cities, so most of these bridges would be for people going from one low-density area on one side of the river to the other. But for various reasons, the ferry system is kept running. 
The Willamette River used to have countless ferries, dating from the earliest time of European settlement, and some of these are still remembered in placenames, such as "Boone's Ferry Road", named after a ferry founded by the grandson of Daniel Boone. The completion of Highway 101 also closed the many ferries over the bays and inlets along the Oregon Coast. 
I know that 10 minutes on a river ferry isn't exactly an epic sea voyage, but at least I can say I have been on a boat in the past year!


----------



## Willbridge

Matthew H Fish said:


> The last time I was on a ferry was last September, and it was the Buena Vista Ferry, located in Buena Vista, Oregon.
> There are currently three ferries across the Willamette River in Oregon: the Canby Ferry, the Wheatland Ferry, and the Buena Vista Ferry (from North to South). These are all cable-guided, roll-on/roll-off flat ferries that take about 5-10 minutes to cross the Willamette River. These are also on-demand: basically if they see a car or two on the other side, they will cross to pick it up.
> In most cases, they are remnants, and are only used for people in specific locations. There are many bridges across the Willamette, especially in the larger cities, so most of these bridges would be for people going from one low-density area on one side of the river to the other. But for various reasons, the ferry system is kept running.
> The Willamette River used to have countless ferries, dating from the earliest time of European settlement, and some of these are still remembered in placenames, such as "Boone's Ferry Road", named after a ferry founded by the grandson of Daniel Boone. The completion of Highway 101 also closed the many ferries over the bays and inlets along the Oregon Coast.
> I know that 10 minutes on a river ferry isn't exactly an epic sea voyage, but at least I can say I have been on a boat in the past year!


A highlight coming home from Salem to Portland, if we kids were behaving, was to drive via the Wilsonville ferry over the Willamette. It was replaced by I-5.


----------



## MARC Rider

Matthew H Fish said:


> The last time I was on a ferry was last September, and it was the Buena Vista Ferry, located in Buena Vista, Oregon.
> There are currently three ferries across the Willamette River in Oregon: the Canby Ferry, the Wheatland Ferry, and the Buena Vista Ferry (from North to South). These are all cable-guided, roll-on/roll-off flat ferries that take about 5-10 minutes to cross the Willamette River. These are also on-demand: basically if they see a car or two on the other side, they will cross to pick it up.
> In most cases, they are remnants, and are only used for people in specific locations. There are many bridges across the Willamette, especially in the larger cities, so most of these bridges would be for people going from one low-density area on one side of the river to the other. But for various reasons, the ferry system is kept running.
> The Willamette River used to have countless ferries, dating from the earliest time of European settlement, and some of these are still remembered in placenames, such as "Boone's Ferry Road", named after a ferry founded by the grandson of Daniel Boone. The completion of Highway 101 also closed the many ferries over the bays and inlets along the Oregon Coast.
> I know that 10 minutes on a river ferry isn't exactly an epic sea voyage, but at least I can say I have been on a boat in the past year!


There are some similar ferries on the Delmarva Peninsula in Delaware and Maryland. There are two cable ferries over the Wicomico River in Maryland (Ferry Schedule | Wicomico County, MD - Official Website) and the Woodland Ferry (The Woodland Ferry) over the Nanticoke River in Delaware.

Also the Oxford-Bellevue Ferry over the Tred Avon River, but that's not a cable ferry. (Oxford-Bellevue Ferry | America's Oldest Privately owned Ferry Route)


----------



## Rambling Robert

The Whites Ferry - 40 years ago - was a few times a year for me. It switched sides - the Virginia side runs it. Only remaining Cable crossing of the Potomac.


----------



## jiml

BC Ferries board fires president and CEO Mark Collins, seeks 'renewal'





> The British Columbia Ferry Services Board says it has ousted its president and CEO, effective immediately amid staffing shortages and ferry cancellations.


----------



## PVD

Not sure if I mentioned this already, apologies if I have, but NYC is planning on taking bids for the design/construction of a replacement for the Cosgrove, which ferries work crews to Hart Island from City Island (mostly burial detail) Looking at around 80 feet, double ended. I am unsure of the current status of this project.


----------



## BCL

Haven’t taken a local ferry in years and decided to take a day trip to San Francisco taking SF Bay Ferry.

I’ve been by the Ferry Building but didn’t pay to much attention to what they did with the old building next door. Sinbad’s Restaurant was forced out and Amtrak left their bus only station building. The building doesn’t seem terribly well used and is fenced off. They set up gates for the ferries where the restaurant used to be. Overall it looks like something that was added piecemeal.


----------



## BCL

It was a little bit different taking the SF Bay Ferry yesterday. My ferry to San Francisco was newer and had USB outlets all over. On the way back it was clearly an older ferry and I was looking around for anything. There were some power outlets against the wall, but only a few. Then I dug around and found that there were some newer retrofit boxes with power outlets and USB outlets, but they were under tables and mounted on the supports. It would be easy to miss them. The employees didn't even know about them when I asked about USB power.

Another thing was that I took the last ferry back to the East Bay. There weren't too many passengers, but I suppose they have to deadhead it anyways even without passengers. But they asked who was going to Oakland or Alameda, and when there was only one for Alameda they decided to go to Oakland first even though the schedule was Alameda then Oakland. I don't think they allow the "short hop" ferry that late anyways.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> On an unrelated note, my wife and I are planning a trip in September where we plan to travel from the UK to Ireland via the Irish Ferries "Ulysses" from Holyhead to Dublin Port. If this comes to pass I will write up a trip report on it.


Just an update on this aspect of our trip. We missed our trip on the Irish Ferries "Ulysses" due to Avanti West Coast changing the timetable making the former direct train London - Holyhead to a change of trains at Crewe, without telling us of course. Fortunately Stena Line honored our Rail and Sail ticket on their ferry that left an hour later. Ferry was well equipped with restaurant and bar, game room, and TV watching area and the crossing was pleasant, aided by good weather. My only complaint was a little confusion at the end of the trip on how to disembark. Fortunately there were other passengers who had "been there done that" so we were able to follow them to the deck where we boarded a bus to exist the ship.


----------

